#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Hugolp> when the back end is running I get this if I run it from the console
<Hugolp> 2007-08-03 14:53:35.626 JobQueue: Commercial Flagging Starting for FUTURAMA recorded from channel 1530 at dv ago 3 14:53:00 2007
<Hugolp> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Hugolp> anyone knows what it is?
<laga> yes
<laga> it's a message from qt or X AFAIK
<laga> ignore it ;)
<Hugolp> ok
<Hugolp> but it took like 2 or 3 seconds to handle
<Hugolp> its just my mythtv loading images screen takes like 5 or 6 seconds to appear and I guess something bad configured is slowing it
<Hugolp> what about this: [mpegts @ 0xb72c1ec0] Parser not found for Codec Id: 94211 ! ?
<laga> no
<laga> it's normal that mythrontend takes a bit to load
<laga> it'll be much faster in 0.21
<Hugolp> ok laga thanks
<laga> 14:49 < Hugolp> what about this: [mpegts @ 0xb72c1ec0] Parser not found for Codec Id: 94211 ! ?
<laga> ^^ i get those too
<laga> should be ok *shrug*
<Hugolp> laga probably ffmpeg isue?
<laga> yup
<laga> but it doesn't hurt i guess
<Hugolp> by the way I got all the icon for the channels for spain for myself and can give them to you in case you are interested
<Hugolp> dont know if any of you are automating the icon thing
<laga> there's a nice icon grabber in trunk
<laga> it'll be in 0.21 :)
<Hugolp> cool, even for Spain?
<Hugolp> open source allways forgets about Spain
<laga> i used it the other day.. it takes some time if you have lots of channels, but it's not too bad
<laga> Hugolp: it worked for germany. they use lyngsat for icons
<Hugolp> I feel like a live in an underdevelop country
<laga> hehe
<Hugolp> anyway, if you need help transalating or any isue for Spain or Catalonia (Mythtv is in catalan as well) you an check with me
<laga> cool :)
<superm1> laga, you here?
<laga> yup
<laga> superm1: yes
<superm1> laga, i think that there is still an issue in the mythweb packages even the -fixes ones
<laga> great :(
<superm1> because i added the fixes to the mythbuntu builds
<superm1> and some people on -users said they were getting dpkg hanging
<laga> what kind of issue?
<laga> awesome.
<superm1> so http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/282071
<laga> wait a second. flash just killed my firefox.
<laga> ah
<laga> hum
<laga> "uh-oh".
<superm1> i responded to that thread this morning
<superm1> asking if frsh install
<superm1> or upgrade
<superm1> but the thing is, i didn't encounter this on any of my test runs
<superm1> either fresh install from a purge
<superm1> or from an older package
<laga> i still do. i assumed it was a problem with my merge.
<superm1> consistently?
<laga> yep
<superm1> well what to do then?
<superm1> what else about the packaging can be causing it
<superm1> and how do i make it happen for me:)
<laga> i have no clue. interestingly enough, it works when i execute those mythweb.* scripts manually.
<laga> heh
<superm1> oh i know
<superm1> keescook, mentioned something
<superm1> add a set -x
<laga> i must have missed the "debugging postinst scripts" in the manual..
<superm1> to the top of hte postinst scripts
<laga> hum, true
<superm1> it will tell you the last step its stuck on
<laga> let's try that
* superm1 smacks himself for not thinking to mention this sooner
<laga> ;)i need to rebuild plugins anyways
<superm1> well in an effort to save time (i've gotta leave in a few min, and won't be back for most the weekend), can you just add it to the postinst after partially configuring
<superm1> and then try to dpkg --configure -a
<superm1> to execute it
<laga> k
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/644402
<laga> superm1: ^^
<superm1> laga, so it exited normally?
<laga> gah
<laga> wai a second, i commented out a bunch of stuff in the postinst
<tgm4883> superm1, did you ever update us so we can kill blueprints
* tgm4883 needs to kill things
<superm1> tgm4883, i looked around for a setting but didn't find it on a glance
<superm1> let me look again
<laga> superm1: hum. again, i get "exit 0"
<superm1> laga, so you fixed it?
<superm1> :)
<laga> it's hanging.
<laga> yeah
<laga> i fixed it
<laga> heh
<superm1> wait i dont get it, so it exit 0's and hangs
<laga> add "db_stop" to the end of the file
<laga> yes.
<laga> it did an exit 0 and hung
<laga> with db_stop, it's OK now i guess
<superm1> well if that's all
<superm1> that's great to hear
<laga> i believe i actually tried that back then..  ah well, i'm too tired
<laga> i'll try to install a fixed packge
<tgm4883> whoa, who changed our website and didn't tell me
<superm1> tgm4883, you should be able to now
<superm1> tgm4883, i changed it, i told the channel :)
<superm1> you like?
<chuk> what is the default password for the myth user that gets created in mythbuntu?
<superm1> chuk, that isn't defined
<tgm4883> looks awesome
<chuk> meaning no password?
<superm1> chuk, meaning you can't login as the mythtv user
<superm1> its not intended for that
<chuk> ah, ok
<chuk> I am having a problem with lirc on the latest mythbuntu
<chuk> I have an ATI USB RF remote
<superm1> chuk, what sort of problem?
<chuk> and I tried both userspace, and non, and I can't get it to recognize the remote
<chuk> i.e nothing happens when I push any buttons
<superm1> chuk, if you dpkg-reconfiugre lirc
<superm1> choose the ATI usb remote option
<chuk> userspace one?
<laga> superm1: db_stop seems to fix it. at least it shouldn't brek anything :)
<chuk> also, it seems the server in the sources.list is down
<chuk> any reason it is usign the cs.umn.edu ones over the archive.ubuntu ones?
<superm1> chuk, those are closer to the build server, so they are used during the build
<superm1> didn't realize they stuck afterward too :)
<chuk> ah
<superm1> chuk, when you dpkg-reconfigure lirc it asks you for a remote type
<superm1> it handles the driver
<superm1> it needs
<superm1> and such
<chuk> right, which one should I select for the ati usb?  the userspace one or non?
<chuk> I think the non uses the kernel module?
<superm1> oh non userspace
<superm1> def
<chuk> oh, interesting
<superm1> it loads a kernel module yes
<superm1> laga, where did you put the db_stop?
<chuk> I had read some other stuff saying that userspace was the better to use, because the kernel module didn't recognize a bunch of the keys
<superm1> chuk, i had bad luck with userspace a year or so ago with my old atiusb remote, but kernel module worked as expected
<chuk> thats good enough for me
<superm1> you'll see how things work out for you though :)
<laga> superm1: http://www.pastebin.ca/644411
<laga> superm1: in the postinst
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> okay i'll commit that to the weekly
<superm1> and we'll see if that helps
<chuk> I did the dpkg-reconfigure and I still don't get anything
<chuk> any other steps I'm missing?
<superm1> chuk, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc"
<chuk> I had selected the non userspace remote during the install
<superm1> oh right
<chuk> yes, I did that
<superm1> okay
<superm1> so type irw
<superm1> and try pressing buttons
<chuk> nothing happens
<chuk> irw looks like it just hangs
<superm1> well you can hit ctrl c
<superm1> to get out of it
<superm1> well take a look at /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> and make sure that it looks right
<superm1> and /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<chuk> device=""
<chuk> modules="lirc_dev lirc_atiusb"
<superm1> right looks good
<superm1> and dmesg
<chuk> driver=""
<superm1> make sure that the atiusb module loaded
<chuk> I get "/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/input/misc/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1"
<chuk> when grepping for ATI
<superm1> yea looks right
<superm1> so it loaded
<superm1> okay so you have a /dev/lirc0 then for the remote i'm assuming?
<chuk> well, I have a /dev/lirc0
<laga> ati_remote.c is the in-kernel driver, isn't id?
<laga> s/id/it/
<superm1> yes
<chuk> btw, I realize this is outside the scope of mythbuntu, feel free to tell me to look elsewhere if you like
<superm1> the onyl other thing i can think is that the lircd.conf you have doesn't match the remote
<chuk> it looked ok
<chuk> had all the usual atiusb nonsense in it
<superm1> well i've actually gotta be running right now, i've got to move stuff ot another appt and then have a busy day ahead of me
<chuk> where do I need the conf files?
<laga> what does the lirc driver "lirc_dev" do?
<superm1> i'll be able to touch bases again some point probably sunday
<chuk> wasn't one needed under the home directory, etc?
<laga> is it for the dev/input stuff?
<superm1> its a dependency for lirc_atiusb
<superm1> irw tries to capture keys describe in lircd.conf
<laga> i'd assume that ati_remote.ko shouldn't be loaded
<laga> buit that-'s just a guess
<superm1> oh wait laga your right
<superm1> i just looked at what you meant by that
<chuk> because that takes over the remote?
<chuk> and doesn't allow lirc to use it?
<superm1> you may need to rmmod ati_remote
<superm1> and then restart lirc so it loads the right lirc_atiusb
<superm1> and try then
<superm1> if that works, then something needs to be blacklisted for ati_remote
<chuk> whats the proper way to re-start lirc?
<chuk> yeah, I know in feisty, you need to blacklist the ati remote
<chuk> in order to use lirc
<superm1> so if it works, file a bug on launchpad against lirc, saying it needs to blacklist ati_remote when kernel driver is selected
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<chuk> no go, but thanks for getting me started, I'll mess with it some more
<superm1> okay, good luck, and oonce you get it figured out (if you do) file a bug, and we can have this fixed automatically for people
<chuk> sure thing
<superm1> tgm4883, send me a mail if you still can't change blue prints
<superm1> you should be able to now thoug
<superm1> i'll catch up with you guys later this weekend
<tgm4883> yea i finally figured it out
<tgm4883> was looking for a denied button or something
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if I was suppose to, but I just gutted a blueprint because I think it did have one valid idea
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbuntu-desktop
<DaveMorris> but mythbuntu isn't designed to be used as a PC
<DaveMorris> for that you should install Ubuntu and the mythtv packages
<seabag> i've got a really interesting question if anyone's around
<DaveMorris> shoot
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing its about suspending your PC and tuner cards not working again
<seabag> ok, so i've got an asus motherboard with an integrated sis video card, and a wintv-pvr150mce
<seabag> :D yes and no
<seabag> superm1 showed me how to insert the "ivtv ivtv2" modules in the acpi-support
<seabag> i thought that didn't work, because after that, the tuner would wake up and just display a blue screen. however, it does still record shows properly. you just have to restart in order to watch them. so my next guess is this- is it a video card issue?
<DaveMorris> poss
<nnnnnnnn> hi all
<seabag> after restarting the x server all is well with the card
<DaveMorris> out of interest whats wrong with doing a shutdown instead of a suspend
<seabag> hi nn
<seabag> well, mythtv should be able to suspend itself to save power, then wake up when it needs to record something
<DaveMorris> I might not understand suspend correctly, but dosen't it turn it's self off then
<seabag> it does, but suspend stays awake enough for mythtv to wake it up when it needs it... at least in theory
<DaveMorris> cool (learns stuff everyday)
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing you have a combined fe/be install which is whats causing the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> hi nnnnnnnn
<tgm4883_laptop> I was under the impression that mythtv set the wakeup function in the bios, and thought that it wasn't necessary for a suspend
<nnnnnnnn> anyone knowledgeable about mythbuntu-alpha3 ?
<nnnnnnnn> if so, a question -- booting from the installer cd fails to start xorg correctly;
<nnnnnnnn> I can reconfigure it, but how do I resume the installation process?
<seabag> DaveMorris, sorry i had to do some work there. anyway, what's a fe/be install?
<seabag> nnnnnnnn, you'll have to find the program that resumes the install process... i'm not sure what that is off the top of my head
<nnnnnnnn> yeah, that's what I need to find all right
<nnnnnnnn> no guesses though?
<seabag> read the console output when it starts up properly on another pc to find out
<nnnnnnnn> seabag, I think fe/be means front-end/back-end
<nnnnnnnn> well, it doesn't start up properly on another pc
<seabag> ah yes it is both my fe and be. i tried another video card this morning but it was too old. i may just run out to a random store and get a better pci video card today
<DaveMorris> I'm just wondering if it'll play back fine if you ran the frontend software on another PC
<DaveMorris> in which case you've narrorowed down the problem to been the video card on the front end
<seabag> well i know it's a video card problem on the frontend. :) because after waking up from suspend, it'll show the blue screen instead of the live tv signal. so, i set it to manually record a channel for 5 minutes. it recorded fine, but playback was blue screen (although strangely enough the little mini preview window was fine). i restarted, and it played back fine. so recording is perfect :D
<DaveMorris> yeah, but it could be mythtv frontend which is causing the problem
<DaveMorris> you tried restarting mythtv frontend
<seabag> yes. also mplayer does it, without mythtvfrontend
<seabag> i even tried it in my brother's computer w/o mythtv even installed. same thing
<DaveMorris> def sounds like the video card then
<seabag> ok cool. thanks man, sometimes it just takes bouncingn stuff off of someone
<seabag> new video card sure beats new computer :D
<seabag> *get a
<DaveMorris> I'm cheap though and wouldn't use suspended :)
<seabag> i'm pretty cheap too, but i gotta get it working right, if i want to buidl one of these for relatives or something
<seabag> ok have a good one guys..
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu.org appears to be down
* DaveMorris off to the pub
<kalidma> Hi can anyone help with movie covers and nfs
<kalidma> I have my nfs mounts setup properly but i cannot see the metadata and movie posters on the slave
<laga> um
<laga> hum
<laga> i believe the path to your video directory must be *the same*...
<laga> yeah.
<hugolp> yes
<hugolp> laga is right
<laga> he's gone
<laga> but he's in #mythtv-users now
<hugolp> impatient guy
<laga> yes.
<alpaca> hey all
<alpaca> is it possible to play internet radio through mythtv?
<alpaca> a shoutcast stream?
<alpaca> or anything of that nature
<kalidma> laga I am back can you help out still?
<laga> probably
<hugolp> hehehe
<kalidma> Thankyou
<laga> alpaca: there is mythstream and some shoutcast patches by a guy called eskil
<kalidma> I have a masterbackend and slavebackend/frontend
<kalidma> have NFS setup to export video directory
<kalidma> On the backend I have the videos in the /myth/video directory that gets exported to /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/video
<kalidma> I have the covers in the hidden directory in the /myth/videos/.covers
<kalidma> I have the path in media settings=> general settings => directory to store posters as /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/video/.covers
<kalidma> I can watch movies fine from slavefrontend but I cant get the metadata and posters
<laga> hm
<kalidma> do I need to create a seperate symbolic link for the .covers directory
<laga> didn't you see my message where i told you that you need to have the videos in the same directory everywhere?
<kalidma> yes
<laga> well...
<kalidma> well on the backend i really dont watch anything
<kalidma> I can see the posters fine on the backend and it points to /myth/video/.covers
<laga> you need to have the videos in the same directory everywhere?
<laga> s/?/
<laga> i'm telling you the third time now :)
<kalidma> Ok Ok
<kalidma> i am just confused (obviously) because the videos work fine from the frontend following the symbolic link
<laga> if the path to the video is different, it is recognized as a different video
<laga> thus no cover art
<kalidma> So on the backend I have movies in /myth/video on the slave frontend I have the movies pointing to /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/video
<kalidma> so therefore that is a different path
<laga> yup
<kalidma> I have to have the backend as /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/video
<kalidma> and the covers on the backend as /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/video/.covers
<kalidma> OK
<kalidma> thankyou going to try that right now
<laga> sorry if i sound a bit moody, but i'm fighting mythbrowser ;)
<alpaca> oh mythbrowser
<alpaca> what a sassy dame
<laga> heh
<laga> trying to make youtube work
<alpaca> ahh
<alpaca> this shoutcast plugin seems nice
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-04
<alpaca> How do I use a patch such as the ones found on this page: http://www.eskil.org/mythtv/
<alpaca> without breaking shit :)
<kalidma> laga I changed the location on the masterbackend to /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/myth/video
<kalidma> when i goto video manager it says the movies are now missing and shows no videos found
<laga> yes
<laga> because you changed the path.
<kalidma> right
<kalidma> Ok I am probably missing the next part but isnt   /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/myth/video symbollically pointing to /myth/video on the backend.  The videos are still their so shouldnt it see them? Or do I need to restart nfs or reboot?
<alpaca> did you symlink that
<kalidma> yes
<alpaca> if there werent errors then yes it should be symlinked
<kalidma> ok so the slavefrontend can see the videos if I point to that directory
<kalidma> so what am i doing wrong?
<kalidma> On the backend I have a /mnt directory in it I have /mythtvslavefrontend, video, gallery, music
<kalidma> So would the proper path on the backend be /mnt/video ???
<kalidma> Man I wish I could get this right!!!!
<kalidma> Ok pointing toward /mnt/video on the mythtvmasterbackend did not work
<kalidma> Did I lose everyone?
<kalidma> I dont have a mythtvmasterbackend directory on the backend in the /mnt directory I have it on the slave.  So the path of /mnt/mythtvmasterbackend/myth/video is not going to work right?
<alpaca> maybe you should just verify the folder structures
<alpaca> type them exactly
<alpaca> and re-create the symlinks
<alpaca> then rinse/repeat
<alpaca> and report your results
<kalidma> ok i looked at the document that i was supposed to follow and it does say /mnt/video would be the proper place
<alpaca> When applying a .patch file, does it matter where in the directory structure I am located?
<laga> yes
<laga> note you can adjust that a bit using the patch level
<alpaca> alright
<laga> -p0, -p1 etc
<alpaca> alrighthttp://pastebin.ca/644903
<alpaca> so for that patch say - ha
<alpaca> should I be in the mythtv user dir?
<alpaca> wait nevermidn
<laga> you should in the directory which contains myththemes/
<alpaca> right
<alpaca> alright hopefully this will go well and without issue
<alpaca> thanks laga :D
<laga> heh
<DaveMorris> does the mythbuntu site work for you guys?
<laga> n o
<laga> no*
<DaveMorris> laga you got a link to a mirror so I can grab the alpha3
<DaveMorris> or the torrent file
<billbrasky> so i'm doing an install of the latest mythbuntu release - what's the situation with xorg in this release
<billbrasky> meaning will i have to specify resolution & modelines for my HDTV ?
<replman> hi! I have a problem with mythweb. When i enter localhost/mythweb into my browser i get an error:
<replman> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php, line 301:
<replman> require_once(includes/config.php) [function.require-once] : failed to open stream: No such file or directory
<alpaca> type in ip address
<alpaca> http://192.168.1.XXX/mythweb
<alpaca> or is that what ya did
<replman> nope, same result
<replman> http://192.168.0.200/mythweb/
<replman> Hm, the config.php in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes is a symbolic link to /etc/mythtv/mythweb-config.php. But this file does not exist
<alpaca> there ya go
<replman> alpaca: where do i get this file from?
<alpaca> hmm
<alpaca> not sure sir
<replman> strange thing. Seems something wents wrong on installation
<replman> I'm going to reinstall it
<billbrasky> hm, how is it I choose to install mythbuntu just as the site is unavailable
<replman> very strange. I had this running before and everything worked fine
<replman> i have to go to bed now, it's 3 in the morning ;-). Maybe i fix this tomorrow. Thank you!
<replman> bye!
<yotux> how can I help?
<jumpkick> web server is down eh
<alpaca> who all's here
<alpaca> ...awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> im here
<yotux> hello alpaca
<alpaca> hey fellas
<alpaca> do either of you gents know about installing an add-on patch such as this: http://www.eskil.org/mythtv/
<yotux> do you guys know if mythbuntu can be run likea lamp server?
<yotux> alpaca: sorry I have just come accrost mythtv
<Tari> yotux, there's nothing stopping it
<tgm4883_laptop> alpaca, not sure, im more familiar with plugins
<yotux> I have a lamp serve with about 1tb of music and video at the moment
<yotux> looking for a nice way to view it around the hosue and away from the house.
<yotux> can you guys recommend a good capture card?
<jumpkick> are there any mirrors of http://www.mythbuntu.org/ ?
<billbrasky> argh, i can't install right now cuz both mythbuntu.org and mirror.cs.umn.edu are down
<jumpkick> since it's down http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/tracert.ch?ip=http://mythbuntu.org/
<billbrasky> hrm, kinda surprised the installer doesn't have a network section
<tgm4883_laptop> yotux, HD or SD
<yotux> possibly both
<yotux> I have sat which is sd but I have local hd channels
<tgm4883_laptop> well the pvr 150 is a good SD card
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want local HD channels, then I would recommend the pcHDTV 5500
<yotux> I am assuming a hd card is backward compatible
<tgm4883_laptop> what exactly do you mean
<jumpkick> yotux: tht would be a bad assumption
<jumpkick> yotux: HD = ATSC, SD = NTSC
<jumpkick> they are quite different
<yotux> thankz for the quick hd lesson
<yotux> wheres my dunce cap
<tgm4883_laptop> they have cards that do both if thats what you want
<jumpkick> yotux: I have an HD5000 PCI card which does only ATSC in Linux
<tgm4883_laptop> but none I would recommend, other than streaming over firewire
<yotux> I am thinking that to capture cards seems more apporaite
<jumpkick> I also have a FusionHDTV Gold 5 USB, the tuner can do ATSC and NTSC, but linux only supports ATSC (HD)
<yotux> The states are fumbling with hd as a standard
<jumpkick> HD is nice because it doesn't have to be encoded (it's an MPEG2 stream)
<jumpkick> SD has to be encoded by a capture card
<jumpkick> or a CPU
<yotux> theres not allot of hd out there yet :(
<jumpkick> yotux: I get a fair bit of HD where I am -- http://www.remotecentral.com/hdtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> I get a lot of HD here, stream most via firewire with a HD5500 for backup
<foxbuntu> DaveMorris, nice work on the logo change
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know a contact for imbrandon?
<alpaca> where is the /myththemes/ folder?
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean /usr/share/mythtv/themes
<alpaca> where is the mythmusic folder located?
<alpaca> I want to apply this patch http://www.eskil.org/mythtv/patches/shoutcast-13855.patch
<alpaca> and i'm having a damn hard time locating the proper folder
<foxbuntu> alapca, the mythmusic folder is where ever you put it
<foxbuntu> you have to set it in the Setup in the front end
<alpaca> oh right
<alpaca> har
* alpaca laughs
<foxbuntu> or are you talking about the actual mythmusic plugin?
<alpaca> well I want to add shoutcast support
<alpaca> http://www.eskil.org/mythtv/ does that
<alpaca> and was last updated july 10, 07
<alpaca> leading me to believe it works with the current mythtv dist
<foxbuntu> yea...I warn against add-ins like this with myth though
<alpaca> hmm
<alpaca> :(
<alpaca> if it will fuck shit up, i wont do it
<alpaca> but damn i really want internet radio
<foxbuntu> I would suggest waiting for something like this to get supported upstream in MythTV
<foxbuntu> there are allot of really neat ideas out there for things like this but they are mostly unstable right now
<foxbuntu> yeah...I wouldn't get involved with this...it does allot of changes to allot of things
<alpaca> alright
<alpaca> thats all i needed to know
<alpaca> with what frequency is mythtv updated with new plugins etc
<foxbuntu> seems to be about every 4 - 6 months as stable release
<foxbuntu> 0.21 will be out soon
<foxbuntu> its less legit if its not even SVN
<foxbuntu> the supported dev work goes into SVN
<alpaca> ah
<foxbuntu> I am hoping that MythWeb's overhaul makes it into the 0.21 code base
<alpaca> oh?
<alpaca> does it improve greatly upon previous iterations?
<laga> re
<laga> hey guys.
<laga> shouldn't we try to get our mythbuntu mailing list archived at gossamer?
<hugol1> laga can I ask you a question?
<laga> hugol1: sure
<laga> i dunno if you'll get an answer, though :)
<hugol1> hehe
<hugol1> how did you get the hosing for mythbuntu?
<hugol1> *hosting
<laga> dunno, i'm not that involved.. AFAIK, it's a co-located server somewhere
<hugol1> ok
<billbrasky> any chance of the site coming back online soon?
<laga> i hope so :(
<laga> Daviey: do you remember who's hosting us?
<billbrasky> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ is down as well
<laga> great :(
<billbrasky> yea i was surprised the install needed repo access....
<billbrasky> maybe for nvidia drviver?
<laga> maybe it checks for new packages *shrug*
<defendguin> how is mythtv on gutsy so far?
<scd> hi
<jumpkick> is there a torrent of mythbuntu alpha 3?
<jumpkick> or would the tracker be down because the site is down
<jumpkick> Ah, there is http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4406
<donovangn> has mythbuntu.org been down for a couple of days?
<tgm4883_laptop> since yesterday
<donovangn> too much traffic since releasing Alpha 3?
<tgm4883_laptop> doubt it, the ISO's are on a seperate server AFAIK
<tgm4883_laptop> not really sure what happened
<chuk> anyone know what the default username is for mythweb on mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> username for mythweb?
<chuk> yeah, to access the URL
<tgm4883_laptop> there shouldn't be one unless you set something up that way
<chuk> I know I set up a password
<chuk> during the install
<chuk> but I didn't specify a username
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't even know you could set up a password for mythweb during the install
<chuk> this was using mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try either mythtv or whatever username you chose for your system
<tgm4883_laptop> those are the only 2 things I can think of
<chuk> tried those...
<donovangn> hrm, I just installed Alpha 3 and it never asked me for a mythweb password, my fresh install isn't password protected either
<chuk> I was an option
<tgm4883_laptop> let me do a quick install in a VM and see if I can figure it out
<tgm4883_laptop> where was the option
<chuk> I chose to create a password
<donovangn> was that the advanced section?
<chuk> yes, I did adavanced install, backend only
<chuk> primary backend
<chuk> was in the first couple of steps
<tgm4883_laptop> I suppose you also tried root and admin
<chuk> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> and mythbuntu
<chuk> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is it just mythweb that needs a password, or all web pages on your backend
<chuk> I can get to the plain old apache url
<chuk> to my IP
<chuk> but thats all I have on there
<chuk> fresh install
<tgm4883_laptop> no apache2-default directory?
<chuk> thats
<chuk> there
<chuk> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> can you go there?
<chuk> it says "It works!" when I get in there
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so it's mythweb specific
<chuk> yes, and I definately set up a password
<chuk> which I have typed in of course
<chuk> but I can't remember if it told me the username
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a /etc/apache/basicauth
<chuk> I don't have /etc/apache, but I have /etc/apache2
<chuk> but no basicauth
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you said it was a backend only install
<chuk> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> bad news, you set the username too, so it could be whatever you named it
<chuk> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> but let me see if I can find where it keeps it
<chuk> got it!
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<chuk> I figured it was a mythtv supplied one, so I didn't even think of the stuff I normally use
<chuk> getting old
<chuk> any tips of solving the infamous "can't access tty" error?
<chuk> on the install
<tgm4883_laptop> theres a can't access tty error?
<chuk> I have a via ex based system, and I can install edgy fine, but not feisty
<chuk> yeah, I found a billion references to it, but none of the solutions worked
<chuk> it seems to be a pretty general error
<chuk> because they re-did the IDE stuff for Feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> can you install gutsy though, as that is what mythbuntu is based on
<chuk> same problem with gutsy
<chuk> and if I install edgy, and upgrade to feisty
<chuk> it breaks the system
<tgm4883_laptop> can you force using the old libata driver?
<chuk> with the  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<chuk> not sure, is that just a boot option?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure how to do it, was just a thought as that is what changed the IDE stuff
<chuk> yeah
<chuk> it seems like some people fixed it by changing where their drives were installed (master/slave)
<chuk> some people fixed it by changing their DVD player to a plain old CD-ROM
<chuk> and about 50 other different fixes
<Daviey> laga: late reply - it's imbrandon
<Daviey> he works for a huge hosting company
<tgm4883_laptop> do we have a contact for him?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: do you need to contact him?
<tgm4883_laptop> not really, as long as someone knows that the sites down
<Daviey> is it?!
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<Daviey> eek
<tgm4883_laptop> been down since yesterday
<Daviey> his site is also down
<Daviey> brandon@imbrandon.com <-- his contact
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats if he can even get email
<Daviey> v. true
<tgm4883_laptop> you want me to email him?  I dont think i have ever spoken to him
<Daviey> he does have a dedicated mail server, but if his personal blog is also down - maybe it's a *big* prob
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<Daviey> hmm.. i suspect his @ubuntu.com forwards to his perosnal one - so that's no good
<Daviey> hmm.. would it be worth phoning him :?
<tgm4883_laptop> err, if his site is down, and our site is down.  Maybe shoot the email first, would it bounce back if the email was down?
<Daviey> probably not.. normally keeps retrying for upto 24hrs
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> well i don't think a quick < 5 min phone call would hurt
<Daviey> no reply
<tgm4883_laptop> oh phone?
<tgm4883_laptop> on
<Daviey> yeah.. on phone
<tgm4883_laptop> well we tried
<tgm4883_laptop> any other ideas?
<Daviey> he is normally on irc
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't seen him in here since its been down
<Daviey> hm.. /whowas doesn't remember him
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-05
<fxfitz> Hey everyone! I have updates to install on Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem like it can connect to Mythbuntu's sservers. Any ideas?
<jumpkick> It's a shame the install shits out half way because mirror.cs.umn.edu is down.   Never found out if it would actually do the tuners and LIRC...  :(
<billbrasky> yep, i'm waiting on the servers to come back too
<billbrasky> been putting off this media center build for a while.. i pick the weekend these repos are down :-P
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't think you needed an internet connection to install
<jumpkick> tgm4883_laptop: you do if you have an nvidia card
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<jumpkick> it's a long weekend in Canada, so  I was hoping to get this done quick...  guess I'll have to put it off till next weekend
<billbrasky> yea
<billbrasky> i assumed it was the nvidia driver that required a download
<jumpkick> billbrasky: yeah nvidia restricted driver is in the repo
<tgm4883_laptop> thats interesting, I why its not on the CD?
<jumpkick> need it for video acceleration, and if you select it while the repos are down the installer pops up an error message saying repo is not available and it will try its best to continue to install, then it locks X
<jumpkick> you can boot the resulting install, but myth isn't configured, tuner drivers aren't loaded, lirc doesn't work... basically half of the install didn't go
<jumpkick> and of course video is not accelerated which sucks ass
<laga> the servers should be back soon, hopefully
<laga> ok, g'night
<foxbuntu> does anyone here have access to the webserver?
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont think so foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, stupid STB software updates
<tgm4883_laptop> there goes my backend uptime
<tgm4883_laptop> almost 23 days without needing a reboot :(
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yeah..figured there wasn't and superm1 is out in the woods or something
<foxbuntu> the webserver is down
<tgm4883_laptop> we put a call to imbrandon, but I guess he didn't answer
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> I guess his personal site is down too
<foxbuntu> uh oh
<tgm4883_laptop> so who knows what the problem is
<foxbuntu> that sounds like bad news for us
<tgm4883_laptop> it does sound like bad news.
<foxbuntu> I wonder if the place imbrandon was 'hosting' them from knew about it
<tgm4883_laptop> im pretty sure they did
<foxbuntu> i sure hope so...otherwise we might be looking for a new host
<tgm4883_laptop> i think it was a huge server farm that he had a machine in there
<foxbuntu> yeah I heard that
<tgm4883_laptop> in either case, we should have a mirror for if this happens
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> I know a great hosting service...but its a paid thing
<tgm4883_laptop> do you know how much bandwidth the site uses in a month?
<foxbuntu> idk
<tgm4883_laptop> what host you talking about?
<foxbuntu> but the hosting service I am thinking of allows 2TB a month if i remember correctly
<tgm4883_laptop> the bad news is that some people are having trouble installing mythbuntu because of it
<foxbuntu> oh no
<foxbuntu> the repo's were on there too?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<foxbuntu> crap....I didnt know that
<tgm4883_laptop> sites been down since yesterday
<foxbuntu> yea,,,I noticed but I hadn't been able to get ahold of superm1
<foxbuntu> the scary thing about imbrandon being unreachable and the site going down on a Friday is that imbrandon might have been 'released' from his employer
<tgm4883_laptop> lets hope not
<foxbuntu> yea...no crap
<tgm4883_laptop> :( 22:45:12 up 4 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.14, 0.07
<foxbuntu> lol...your backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> just had to reboot it
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid cable company
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> what happened with the cable that made you reboot?
<tgm4883_laptop> they sent a software update that rebooted my STB
<tgm4883_laptop> and when my STB reboots, it jumps nodes
<foxbuntu> yuk...thats gay
<foxbuntu> mine doesnt do that
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, a reboot wont fix that either, it needs a shutdown
<foxbuntu> although the last time they sent a software update one of my STB boxes died
<tgm4883_laptop> thats no deal
<tgm4883_laptop> WTF
<foxbuntu> which reminds me...one of them is dead right now
<foxbuntu> ??
<tgm4883_laptop> is launchpad down too?
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> thats wild
<foxbuntu> wtf is going on
<tgm4883_laptop> I checked a few hours ago and they were updating and now this
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> crap
<foxbuntu> now my virtual machine is dead...I tried loading the current build from disk into a VM before I found out the repos are dead too
<foxbuntu> man what a night
<foxbuntu> just f'in figures
<foxbuntu> my good car got egg'd by some punk kids Thursday night
<foxbuntu> $1500 in damage to the paint
<tgm4883_laptop> that sucks
* tgm4883_laptop hates vandels
<foxbuntu> I pretty much went off the handle on that one
<foxbuntu> and by nice car...I mean its my 2003 Lexus IS 300
<foxbuntu> not my 1985 Chevy Pickup
<foxbuntu> damn kids
<billbrasky> anyone have any updates on mythbuntu.org ?
<billbrasky> looks like http://mirror.cs.umn.edu is back tho
<billbrasky> this is good
<laga> superm1 is back, too
<billbrasky> anyone know the correct codec location for mplayer ?
<superm1> foxbuntu, foxxbuntu foxxxbuntu there?
<tgm4883> hey superm1
<superm1> hey tgm4883
<tgm4883> how was the weekend?
<superm1> well we got rained in, so "interesting"
<superm1> waking up this morning
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> the tent was kinda floating on water and mud
<tgm4883> doesn't sound like much fun
<superm1> well most of yesterday we played RISK
<tgm4883> great game
<superm1> my first time playing
<superm1> i made the mistake of starting with ASIA
<tgm4883> similiar here then, not much fu
<superm1> ended up in second though (of 5 of us)
<tgm4883> oh yea, dont start with asia
<tgm4883> australaia or south america
<superm1> haha well i was told that i made the best go that the guys i played with ever saw starting with asia
<superm1> i held it all the way up until the last 3 turns
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> too many attack points in asia
<superm1> well see the thing is i made a peace treaty with america's edge and australia
<superm1> so i only had to hold up across the european front and part of africa
<superm1> and then when i was strong enough, overtook australia by surprise
<tgm4883> good call, australia is good to have
<superm1> yea held that until the last bout out
<tgm4883> i always take australia first and work my way out.  That or south america
<tgm4883> did australia have 1 or 2 attack points?
<superm1> well i think if i play with a new group of people i can easily pull off another start in asia, but since these people saw how that played out, i dont think they'd let me do this again
<superm1> 1
<tgm4883> ah, good board
<superm1> is there boards with 2?
<tgm4883> theres a new board with more links between south america-australai, another link between north america and europe, and they add hawaii and link it to japan
<superm1> oh wow
<superm1> that would really mix things up
<tgm4883> hey do i need to have an opengpg key for my chroot?
<superm1> if your going to sign the packages yes
<tgm4883> yea, it does.  It takes some of the power away from australia
<superm1> you can make it in a normal feisty account, and then copy to the chroot's /root
<tgm4883> for such a small country, it has lots of power
<tgm4883> can i use my already made key on this computer in feisty to gutsy chroot?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> i don't suppose you know whats going on with the site and imbrandon?
<tgm4883> we've kinda been in the dark
<superm1> see the advantage of having asia, is that i appeared to be such a small threat, everyone else duked it out with their battles with 40 or 50 men, while i just built up territory cards here and there waiting to drop them in
<superm1> i heard about it on friday being down before i left
<superm1> so i called imbrandon
<superm1> and he was aware of it and working on it
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> thats good to know
<superm1> but my phone went dead (not to mention i didnt have reception)
<superm1> so i didn't hear back from him even if he tried to call
<superm1> it appears that other hosted projects of his are down too
<superm1> ubuntu studio
<superm1> is
<tgm4883> yea we say his personal site was down too
<superm1> ubuntu wire is
<superm1> yea imbrandon.com is
<superm1> so its not just us
<tgm4883> yea once we noticed that we were starting to get worried
<superm1> and considering he isn't on irc, i'm assuming he is normally on irssi on one of his hosted boxes via ssh
<superm1> well i know we had tornado watches in effect this weekend by where we were camping (a little north west of des moines), so it's possible similar things were happening in missouri
<laga> superm1: what's needed to get weekly builds of the svn packages? what were our plans?
<superm1> laga, well once you've got the green light on that packaging, we need a debconf warning at the start of the install of mythtv-common
<superm1> saying these are experimental blah blah
<superm1> make sure to back up your database
<tgm4883> arg, wheres the gpg key stored?
<superm1> ~/.gpg i think
<tgm4883> i hope not, cause then I will feel stupid
<superm1> laga, then we can add those weekly builds to mythbuntu.org
<superm1> ~/.gnupg
<superm1> just copy the whole directory over
* tgm4883 feels stupid
<laga> superm1: k
<tgm4883> its already there
<superm1> tgm4883, clear out the one in the chroot and copy yours from the home directory
<superm1> so you copy your private key
<tgm4883> but my home directory in the chroot is just linked to my home directory
<tgm4883> could that be the problem?  Thats how it is setup
<superm1> oh that's weird
<tgm4883> it is?
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883> I followed the guide
<superm1> well maybe its not
<tgm4883> I get this gpg: skipped "tgm4883 <thomas@weilandhomes.com>": secret key not available
<superm1> well for now, just build it without signing then
<superm1> debuild -uc -us
<tgm4883_laptop> ok will do
<tgm4883> any requests for the next unofficial plugin I should do?
<tgm4883> i'm starting to wonder if some of these plugins even work anymore
<superm1> tgm4883, which one did you do?
<tgm4883> working on the recording extender, but some of these haven't been updated in years
<tgm4883> theres only a few that appeal to me, so I would like to know what appeals to others
<tgm4883> MRE, MythBurn (Discontinued for mytharchive, but allowed burning from mythweb), mythcollaboritive (command line only), mythcalandar (site hacked cant download, hasn't been updated since 04), mythappletrailers
<superm1> whoops tgm4883 didn't see you responded
<superm1> well mythburn i'd say no
<tgm4883> thats ok, im used to talking to myself
<superm1> because it is discountinued
<laga> tgm4883: you wrote mythburn?
<superm1> tgm4883, put my name in there so the channel beeps at me :)
<tgm4883> out of the ones I listed, MRE looks ok, mythappletrailers needs some extra work for the package
<tgm4883> laga, no, just looking at packaging
<laga> ah
<tgm4883> unofficial plugins
<laga> mmaybe mythstream?
<laga> or that mythapplytrailer thingy
<superm1> myth stream would make sense
<laga> i'm wondering if i should shove eskil's shoutcast patch in my trunk packages
<laga> it's abit unstable, still
<superm1> laga, shoutcast support in mythmusic?
<tgm4883> oh yea, mythstream looks good
<superm1> it will need some work to make it apply cleanly to mythweb i'd expect
<superm1> but if you get it to work properly, that'd be awesome
<tgm4883> mythstream?
<laga> superm1: yes.
<laga> superm1: mythstream or mythstreamtv?
<superm1> oh didnt realize there was a difference
<superm1> i guess i'm thinking of mythstreamtv?
<laga> yes
<superm1> the one that sets up an on the fly transcoder
<superm1> for mythweb
<foxbuntu> TVWish looks pretty cool, if it had frontend intergration
<laga> superm1: such a thing is already in svn trunk
<superm1> laga, that's right
<superm1> with the gpl flash player
<superm1> laga, any words on the re-encoding though for it since it needed a special ffmpeg
<laga> superm1: it's currently dpeending ffmpeg.. if there'll be now transcoding support in the backend, it'll get dropped for the release
<laga> superm1: "special ffmpeg"? just ffmpeg with mp3 support ;)
<superm1> great
<superm1> well special in the sense not standard ubuntu
<superm1> haha
<laga> :)
<kikko_> Might be slightly offtopiv, but has anyone had experience with anything Geode GXLV based? What is it able to do media-wise? (233Mhz chip)
<tgm4883> I like the concept behind mythappletrailers, but I think it should be a part of mythmovies
<superm1> kikko_, is there any sort of hardware mpeg2 or mpeg4 decoder / accelerator on that box?
<tgm4883> i would think that it may* be able to play dvd resolution stuff
<kikko_> superm1, no, a thin client
<laga> tgm4883: how does it work right now?
<tgm4883> but this is only based on me vaguely remembering the windows recommended specs for dvd playback
<tgm4883> laga, mythappletrailers or mythmovies?
<superm1> kikko_, i would imagine it wouldn't be able to handle much - but u'd have to experiment with one.
<kikko_> hmm, that's why I'm asking, I want it primarily to make noise 24/7, but if is capable of video It would be a nice bonus
<laga> tgm4883: mythapplethingamajic
<superm1> kikko_, to make noise 24/7?
<tgm4883> superm1, music i assume
<kikko_> music :] 
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> i was gonna say: most htpc's people want quiet...
<kikko_> :] 
<tgm4883> laga http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth_Apple_Trailers
<tgm4883> looks like it streams from apple servers
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, appears that way to me too
<foxbuntu> it just runs a cron job to update the links every 24 hours
<laga> tgm4883: does it create regular menu entries? not too stupid
<tgm4883> it would be nice if mythmovies would show trailers for the movies it lists
<laga> hum
<laga>    $player_exec_cmd = '/usr/bin/mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -user-agent NSPlayer -cache 8192'; //mplayer command
<laga> ^^ this should be mythtv :)
<foxbuntu> it could be changed in the XML code pretty easy
<laga> it can be changed in the settings
<laga> i'll try it on my s100 now
<foxbuntu> I could move the menu item from info center to media pretty easy
<foxbuntu> any takers?
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> see, im not really sure how to package that either
<foxbuntu> not a big deal really the way i see it...its just a simple patch that needs to be packaged....much like the lirc-generator superm1 and I ddi
<kikko_> How realistic is smooth video playback across a network, using the thin client only as an X server?
<foxbuntu> did*
<tgm4883> same with mythwebrss
<tgm4883> the thin client would still need to be able to play the video
<kikko_> you mean video bandwith?
<tgm4883> i mean if you can't locally play a video file thats 720x480, your not going to be able to do that over the network
<tgm4883> it still depends on your system specs, your not offloading anything on the host computer
<tgm4883> the best thing to do would be to test it out.  If it is something your watching on ebay, then if you want it to play video I would pass
<kikko_> meh, I guess I'll try, I listen to music way more anyway :] 
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, you have peaked my intrest in the mythappletrailers
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, good to know, i'll let you look at that then while im working on packaging mythstream
<foxbuntu> I am gonna play with it and see about moving the menu item into the logical spot of media library and then try to package it
<laga> foxbuntu: i have already instaalled it :)
<laga> foxbuntu: yes, please package it.
<foxbuntu> how well does it work?
<laga> dunno
<laga> i have ywet to try it
<laga> let's see
<tgm4883> can you set the option from the frontend?
<superm1> foxbuntu, if your going to start looking into packaging, i'll have to get you pointed here:
<superm1> !packagingguide | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<superm1> as well as
<superm1> !revu | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<tgm4883> and since it's an unofficial plugin, we should form a special elite team
<tgm4883> I think we need uniforms
<foxbuntu> yea...the "Nerd Herd" lol
<tgm4883> and everyone uses black or silver for their uniforms
<tgm4883> im leaning toward powder blue
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks...I will make sure to go through those while I work on this (my first) package
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, if you come up with one let me know...
<foxbuntu> in the mean time...I need artwork help
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'll give it a look over once you've got things up
<laga> it works great.
<laga> yay
<foxbuntu> superm1, sounds good
<superm1> and give you pointers on what needs to be done to conform to policy
<tgm4883> laga, can you adjust the options in the frontend for it?
<tgm4883> otherwise it defaults to SD
<laga> i just need to set up lirc for mplayer :(
<laga> tgm4883: no you can't. you could do that via debconf..
<tgm4883> k
<foxbuntu> alright...well I gtg for now...i am headed out to my folks place for a while..gonna take the lappy with though..I want to see about getting this packaged...
<foxbuntu> superm1, is there a way to skip the package download part of the mythbuntu install without it crashing?
<superm1> foxbuntu, dont have a web connection
<superm1> plugged in
<superm1> and it will skip it
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> on alpha 3 at least
<foxbuntu> crap
<foxbuntu> Im not sure if I can find my alpha 3 cd
<superm1> well you can still download one from the mirror
<foxbuntu> although the one i have says alpha 2...I have a feeling its that pre-release dl you sent me
<superm1> on polorix.net
<superm1> well its alpha 3 exactly
<superm1> that supports it
<superm1> the prerelease stuff does not
<superm1> it was a very last minute thing
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> you got a link on the mirror to grab that disk?
<superm1> http://mirror.polorix.net/index.php?dir=Mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks...I will catch you later...might need a little php help to update this patch for the apple thing
<foxbuntu> later
<superm1> cya
<tgm4883> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<laga> superm1: what do you think about having a *real* log file for mythfrontend? that'd be very useful to for bug reports, too
* tgm4883 just learned he sucks at packaging
<tgm4883> superm1, 2 questions.  1.  Is it better to package from scratch or repackage from debian or does it matter
<tgm4883> superm1, msg me when you return.
<laga> tgm4883: whatever works for you ;)
<laga> what are you trying to package?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> i found it packaged for debian by andrew pollack
<laga> you can certainly re-use an existing debian package
<tgm4883_laptop> definently going to do that, having trouble packaging it from scratch
<laga> do you want help?`
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be awesome
<laga> :)
<laga> ok, can you point me to said debian package?
<tgm4883> i got the debian package from here http://www.andrew.net.au/~apollock/mythstream/ although I haven't checked debian repos
<laga> it won't be there
<laga> mythtv is not in the debian repos
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> lets see, i ran this and it seemed to work and sign  dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot
<laga> hum
<laga> yeah, this is the most recent version of mythstream already
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> i have the dsc file that I made
<tgm4883> but when I do sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc i get many errors
<laga> what errors?
<tgm4883> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11-common 1:7.2-3ubuntu4
<tgm4883>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<tgm4883> and a lot more for different packages
<laga> oh
<laga> tgm4883: you need to run pbuilder update
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sec
<laga> gutsy is still a moving target. packages get removed often
<laga> hum
<laga> ok, i won't try to use mythstream with svn trunk, seems like too much work.. ah well.. maybe..
<tgm4883> my bad, i thought i was all updated because i did an apt-get upgrade in my chroot.  Forgot about pbuilder
<laga> mythstream supports podcast and video streaming. hum.
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, how goes the mythappletrailer packaging?
<laga> tgm4883: i'd suggest that you adjust the build-depends in debian/control. we're now using "libmyth-dev" instead of "libmyth-0.20-dev"
<tgm4883> i'll change it
<laga> or you could use both, like "libmyth-dev | libmyth-0.20-dev" AFAIK
<tgm4883> i do get this note when running pbuilder on it
<tgm4883> Note, selecting libmyth-dev instead of libmyth-0.20-dev
<laga> tgm4883: yes, apt-cache show libmyth-dev will tell ya why:
<laga> Provides: libmyth-0.20-dev
<laga> Depends: libmyth-0.20 (= svn200708004-14140-0.0ubuntu0), libqt3c102-mt-dev | libqt3-mt-dev
<laga> Conflicts: libmyth-0.20-dev
<laga> hum
<laga> it builds fine with svn trunk
<tgm4883> ok, i think it built
<tgm4883> ok, i attempted to build the binary package, but cant find it
<laga> heh
<tgm4883> i feel dumb
<tgm4883> lol
<laga> /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<laga> it works fine here.
<laga> ya, well.. except for a segfault when exiting ;)
<tgm4883> there it is!!!
<tgm4883> eh
<tgm4883> can i build a 32 bit binary on a 64-bit chroot?
<laga> i doubt it
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> no testing for tgm4883
<laga> um
<laga> why not?
<tgm4883> i don't have a 64-bit gutsy mythtv install
<laga> why did you build it in a 64 bit chroot then?
<tgm4883> good question
<tgm4883> all my boxes are 64-bit
<tgm4883> i don't remember seeing a setting for that in the chroot guide, but im probably wrong
<tgm4883> i'll just make a vmware-player mythbuntu 64-bit install
<tgm4883> so once im done with this, what do I need to give whoever is building it for the repos?  all the .dsc?
<laga> hum
<laga> dsc, diff.gz, orig.tar.gz.. let superm1 decide that ;)
<tgm4883> good call
<tgm4883> libmyth-dev is new right?
<laga> yes
<laga> hum
<tgm4883> ok, one more question
<laga> i like the shoutcast patch better.
<tgm4883> i think
<laga> sure
<tgm4883> do i still change all the maintainer stuff to me or do I leave it andrew pollack
<tgm4883> actually i think i just answered that myself
<tgm4883> i change it right?
<tgm4883> otherwise the signature wouldn't be right
<laga> yeah
<laga> you should give recdit to him
<laga> i think you can do that in a special file, but i dunno off-hand
<tgm4883> i just added a little to the changelog leaving his stuff below
<tgm4883> basically saying initial ubuntu gutsy package
<tgm4883> a little fuzzy on the copyright file though
<tgm4883> ah, i think i just figured out why it wouldn't sign automatically
<laga> hm
<laga> it doesn't automagically created menu items, does it?
<laga> see INSTALL #5
<tgm4883> laga, doesn't look like it
<laga> hum
<laga> you could try to patch the menu files in a postinst script.. but that'd be hacky
<laga> you could ship pre-modified menu files but that's not pretty either
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-28
<biohazard> <biohazard> ok, I messed up the database on my Mythbuntu 8.40 box
<biohazard> <biohazard> I have  a backend/fronend box, and a box currenly running the live CD
<biohazard> <biohazard> I could not get it to connect
<biohazard> <biohazard> the live cd to the backend server
<biohazard> <biohazard> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, as recomended, and afterwords, neither is able to access the database
<bmathis> im not an expert, but when you did the reconfigure it might have changed the mysql password.
<bmathis> which means the front ends have the old password and would not be able to connect
<MythbuntuGuest73> bmathis ... is that for biohazard's issue?
<bmathis> yes... but it might help you as well :)
<biohazard> it was a permissions issue
<biohazard> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythFrontend#Debugging_MythFrontend_Problems
<biohazard> seems to work
<SHADOW__X> does anyone here have analog working on a hvr 1800
<darthanubis> don't have the card
<SHADOW__X> i am having issues getting analog working with it
<darthanubis> is it even supported?
<SHADOW__X> yes the myth page hasnt been updated
<SHADOW__X> it worked on a 2.26 kernel
<SHADOW__X> which is using the v4l-dvb drivers
<SHADOW__X> but i am trying to get it working on 2.24.19 kernel
<Torgoton> I just did a fresh clean install of Mythbuntu 8.04.1, then built the driver for my HDTV tuner using the lunapark6 page. Upon reboot, hald takes minutes, then a couple more services start, the screen clears quickly and I have a cursor, but no login prompt, no X server, and keypresses seem to be ignored. (I think ctrl-alt-del might work, though.) What can I do to debug?
<szakulec> mythbuntu is doing some very strange things recently (I used the non-web interface to set up some recordings, and only 1 was perfect)1 just grabbed 14 min of the show, 2nd was fine, and 3rd has correct program info, but never changed the channel
<szakulec> which logs would be most informative, and where are they located? thanks
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<rhpot1991_laptop> !weblogs
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about weblogs
<rhpot1991_laptop> !web_logs
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about web_logs
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.baablogic.net/irclogs/
<rhpot1991_laptop> !irclogs
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about irclogs
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<rhpot1991_laptop> wrong channel everyone can ignore me :)
<szakulec> in the settings for recording profiles, there's 3 DVD stream types- how do they differ?
<baalsgate> I dont know whats been changing but the newest version of Mythbuntu seems to be worse than previous versions
<baalsgate> backend audio is choppy and video pauses every so offen
<rhpot1991_laptop> baalsgate: you should prob state which versions you are going from and currently running
<baalsgate> running the latest version
<baalsgate> only seems to happen when its recording " NVP Prebuffer Pause " ??
<baalsgate> cpu is only at 0.3%user 95.7%idle
<rhpot1991_laptop> single box?
<baalsgate> heaps of free memory
<baalsgate> no its remote frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> baalsgate: odds are its your network or the files are larger/different than before
<baalsgate> gigabit network via gigabit switch with no other machines on it , not the network
<baalsgate> worked fine in 7.10
<hads> Occasionally there are ffmpeg issues in myth but I don't get any with my formats here on 0.21
<baalsgate> everthing worked fine back in 7.10 except Cron jobs
<hads> The difference is possibly 0.20 vs 0.21
<rhpot1991_laptop> if thats the case then check your playback profiles
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats a big difference between 0.20.2 and 0.21
<baalsgate> yea i dont know that does not seem to make any difference
<rhpot1991_laptop> have you tried the slim profile, that is very similar to the old settings
<baalsgate> does this change the bit rate of playback ?
<baalsgate> so if this fixes it means theres a network issue ?
<rhpot1991> more like a system resource issue
<baalsgate> on the frontend or backend ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> on the frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> but if it works then thats fine, just use that profile
<bex> i don't know what i'm doing wrong, but i am only getting one channel and it's fuzzy. when i change the channel nothing happens
<darthanubis> still can't find the option to qury me after viewing a recording whether to bookmark or not?
<darthanubis> does anyone know where it is, besides just pointing me to the frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, are you talking about bookmark on exit?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> I've been doing it manually
<darthanubis> but there uset to be a pop up menu
<darthanubis> its gone right?
<darthanubis> tgm4883_laptop, did you find anything?
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> in the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> under setup
<tgm4883_laptop> under tv settings
<tgm4883_laptop> under playback
<darthanubis> right
<darthanubis> I was there
<tgm4883_laptop> on the second screen it says "Action on exit"
<darthanubis> really?!?
<tgm4883_laptop> no sorry, it says "Action on playback exit"
<tgm4883_laptop> and in there, you can choose prompt
<darthanubis> ThANKS!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<darthanubis> I went past that like a bazillion times
<tgm4883_laptop> always helps to have an extra set of eyes looking
<darthanubis> indeed
<tgm4883_laptop> and dont be so hard on yourself, it was probably only a billion times ;)
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/MythTV/StorageGroup.pm line 57.
<darthanubis> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/mythexport line 244.
<rhpot1992> thats normal
<rhpot1991> which version of mythexport are you running?
<darthanubis> I have medibuntu repos active
<darthanubis> The script would not run from jobs
<darthanubis> nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/mythrecs/1056_20080723000000.mpg -acodec aac -ab 192kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 300kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 '/home/anubis/mythrecs/mythexport/History_The_Universe_Colonizing_Space_20080723000000.mp4' 2>&1
<darthanubis> I had to use that
<darthanubis> from cli
<darthanubis> I had this issue last year
<darthanubis> had to roll my own ffmpeg
<darthanubis> it was a lib issue
<darthanubis> with the naming of lubfaad or something I forget
<darthanubis> libfaad
<darthanubis> or libfaac
<darthanubis> one of them
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/225060
<darthanubis> something to that effect, but I have to run to work
<rhpot1991> do dpkg -l |grep mythexport and pastebin that
<rhpot1991> !patebin | darthanubis
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about patebin
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | darthanubis
<Zinn> darthanubis: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<rhpot1991> gotta run to work, I'll respond in a bit
<darthanubis> me too
<darthanubis> I'll login from there
<darthanubis> thx!
<dalesworld> i need some help
<dalesworld> i have ati hd 600 tv card and i help seing it up and what drivers i need
<dalesworld> opps sarry about the typing it is bad
<darthanubis_work> I can follow support for mythexport now
<jphillip> darthanubis_work pastebin your version
<BlueS_> hello
<BlueS_> i moved a file(movie) from a pen to the movie folder, but it doesn't apear in mythbuntu, any idea?
<tgm4883_laptop> BlueS_, I'm leaving, but make sure you copied it to the movies folder, and also make sure you either rescanned your collection or have browse mode on.  As a last resort, it could also be a not known file format (in mythtv, there is a list) but i'm not sure that would show up or not in that case
<BlueS_> i'm sure it is on the movies folder,
<BlueS_> how do I rescan my collection or see the  browse mode on?
<BlueS_> the file is a AVI "How killed the electric car" documentary
<jphillip> setup > video manager
<msphobia> any guesses when trunk will be stable enough to resume the weekly packages?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-29
<DGMurdock> i cant get sound?
<toastaoven> Hi, for some reason when ever i try to go to Watch TV on the frontend it will sit black for a while than shoot me back to the menu. can anyone help me solve this problem?
<toastaoven> Hi, for some reason when ever i try to go to Watch TV on the frontend it will sit black for a while than shoot me back to the menu. can anyone help me solve this problem?
<DGMurdock> dont spam
<toastaoven> not
<DGMurdock> why did you post your qustion twice
<toastaoven> cause it looked like more people entered the room so i was posting it for them
<DGMurdock> do you see a soming has joined
<DGMurdock> someone*
<toastaoven> yep, under users
<DGMurdock> where?
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<HenBO> Hi everybody
<HenBO> my problem: I get a black screen after mythbuntu installation
<tgm4883> !starters | toastaoven
<Zinn> toastaoven: To get help we will need some info.  Please look at the log files located in /var/log/mythtv/  Also be sure to tell us of any error messages.  You may need to start the offending program from the command line in order to see what is going on.
<tgm4883> toastaoven, please pastebin your log files at
<tgm4883> !pastebin | toastaoven
<Zinn> toastaoven: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<toastaoven> do you want frontend log or backend log
<tgm4883> backend
<toastaoven> just want a part of it?
<toastaoven> it's preey long
<tgm4883> toastaoven, yea the last 100 lines should be fine
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.827 Empty LocalHostName.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.828 Using localhost value of david-desktop
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.840 New DB connection, total: 1
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.846 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.848 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.873 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.878 New DB connection, total: 2
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.885 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<hads> Oh dear
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.889 Current Schema Version: 1214
<toastaoven> Running as a slave backend.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.917 New DB connection, total: 3
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:11.918 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:12.840 Main::Registering HttpStatus Extension
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:12.841 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<tgm4883> stop
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:12.842 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:13.848 Connecting to master server: 127.0.0.1:6543
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:13.849 Connected successfully
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:43.850 MythSocket(8254ca8:12): readStringList: Error, timeout.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:43.867 adding: david-desktop as a slave backend server
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:43.867 Unknown socket closing
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:43.872 MythSocket(82559e0:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:43.875 MythSocket(8256608:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:48.042 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:48.043 adding: david-desktop as a client (events: 0)
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 15:52:48.044 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<tgm4883> bah
<hads> :|
<tgm4883> couldn't remember the freaking command to mute him
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:54.456 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:54.460 Current Schema Version: 1214
<tgm4883> toastaoven, stop
<toastaoven> Running as a slave backend.
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:54.470 New DB connection, total: 3
<rhpot1991> STOP
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:54.472 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:55.229 Main::Registering HttpStatus Extension
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:26:55.230 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> I hate to do that
<toastaoven> 2008-07-28 16:28:31.280 adding: david-desktop as a client (events: 1)
<tgm4883> but i told him 100 lines
<toastaoven> sorry
<toastaoven> knew that was going to be long, sorry
<toastaoven> what?
<toastaoven> i'm not doing anytyhing
<rhpot1991> his client might have still been sending it as he reconnected
<tgm4883> yea thats true
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | toastaoven
<toastaoven> i'm sorry, did i mess something up?
<rhpot1991> zinn?
<tgm4883> yea you need to use pastebin
<rhpot1991> !status
<toastaoven> oh i'm sorry
<Zinn> toastaoven: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<toastaoven> dont IRC that often
<rhpot1991> wow that was slow
<hads> Perhaps the pastebin command should have a note about using it also.
<tgm4883> yea 100 lines in here would drive us crazy
<Zinn> I am alive.
<tgm4883> hads, yea i'm adding that now
<rhpot1991> hads: it used to
<hads> Sweet
<rhpot1991> someone overwrote it at some point
<tgm4883> I think it was fox
<toastaoven> i just used the pastebin thing
<tgm4883> toastaoven, ok, give us the link
<hads> (and about pasting the link) :)
<toastaoven> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4bf4e1cf
<toastaoven> is that it?
<hads> Yup, you're onto it.
<hads> You'll need to get more of the log though, that doesn't show much of use.
<tgm4883> yea pastebin the whole thing
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<toastaoven> k
<rhpot1991> seems quicker now, dunno what was up with him
<tgm4883> Zinn's just moody
<toastaoven> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m24997a15
<tgm4883> 2008-07-28 14:37:12.222 SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/', but this directory is not writeable.
<tgm4883> well theres your problem
<toastaoven> wich directory?
<toastaoven> i made the ones i thought read and write
<tgm4883> your storage groups are set to /
<toastaoven> so what do i need to change?
<tgm4883> go into mythtv-setup and check step 6 and see what you have your default recording directory set as
<toastaoven> is that going to be under defulat? live tv? or
<toastaoven> it's set to /storage/recordings
<tgm4883> so do
<tgm4883> ls -l /storage
<toastaoven> in there or terminal?
<tgm4883> terminal
<toastaoven> ok i did that
<tgm4883> and whats the output?
<tgm4883> if it's under 5 lines, you can post it here
<tgm4883> any more than that and you should use pastebin
<toastaoven> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m24997a15
<toastaoven> whoops
<toastaoven> hold on
<toastaoven> drwxr-xr-x 2 david david 6 2008-07-28 14:54 music
<toastaoven> drwxr-xr-x 2 david david 6 2008-07-28 14:54 pictures
<toastaoven> drwxrwxrwx 2 david david 6 2008-07-28 16:26 recordings
<toastaoven> drwxr-xr-x 2 david david 6 2008-07-28 14:54 temp
<toastaoven> drwxrwxrwx 2 david david 6 2008-07-28 14:53 Videos
<tgm4883> hmm, that should work.  Technically the recordings directory should be owned by mythtv:mythtv though
<toastaoven> yea. thats what i thought
<toastaoven> thats why i dont know why its working
<tgm4883> whats the permissions of the storage directory?
<toastaoven> drwxrwxrwx   7 root root    74 2008-07-28 14:54 storage
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> lets make it owned by mythtv:mythtv just in case
<toastaoven> k
<toastaoven> so that should be chown mythtv storage?
<tgm4883> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /storage/recordings
<toastaoven> k did that, still isnt playing TV
<rhpot1991> check your log again
<toastaoven> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6d4ecf69
<rhpot1991> do this: sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<rhpot1991> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rhpot1991> and try again
<szakulec> if you have a PVR-250 card (or similar I would guess), you should be able to get rid of the audio delay by switching away from the default (MPEG-PS) in the recording profiles
<rhpot1991_laptop> szakulec: you have this problem or someone else does?
<szakulec> I know I've had that problem with every myth recording using the default profile
<szakulec> whenever I use mytharchive it always adjusted the sync, and if I didn't use mytharchive, I had to adjust it manually
<rhpot1991_laptop> I find I get a little delay in my SD recordings, you can just change the audio sync when you play them
<szakulec> that's a problem on hardware DVD players
<rhpot1991_laptop> changing the playback profiles seems to help on my other box that only plays back SD
<szakulec> which, since my TV-out isn't set up yet, is really the only practical thing
<szakulec> rhpot1991_laptop: is there a document or listing somewhere about the different recording profiles (MPEG-TS, PS, DVD, DVD Special 1, Special 2)
<rhpot1991_laptop> szakulec: not that I am aware of
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not even certain those options still exist in 0.21, but I haven't checked in a while
<szakulec> rhpot1991_laptop: it appears that it's just exposing the v4l2 options on the card, in a friendlier manner
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've always just used mpeg2 and tweaked the bitrates
<rhpot1991_laptop> gotta watch what you do though, as I've made them so large they didn't stream too well
<ian_001> is there an alternative repo for cs.umn.edu? im trying to update in hopes of fixing the import cd crash but havent been able to for days
<ian_001> im having trouble importing and thought an updat might fix it but now looking at the settings it seems that myth wont save my changes to the cd device field which i want to go from /dev/cdrom to /dev/scd1
<ian_001> is there  areason this might not take?
<tgm4883_laptop> ian_001, err, that repo seems to be a standard ubuntu repo.  did you manually change that somehow or was that in there by default?
<ian_001> i have been updating since the 7.x series of mythbuntu
<ian_001> ive never added one
<ian_001> but is it possible its older?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> if you open up synaptic
<tgm4883_laptop> go settings > repositories
<tgm4883_laptop> then go download from and select other
<tgm4883_laptop> then select "select best server"
<tgm4883_laptop> and it will find the best server for you
<williammanda_> hey tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> hey williammanda_
<DGMurdock> i want paid support
<DGMurdock> or bow
<DGMurdock> now
<DGMurdock> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<rhpot1991_laptop> I can guarantee no one will want to help you after that
<DGMurdock> why
<hads> Attitude is everything.
<rhpot1991_laptop> people here help out of the goodness of their own hearts, making them angry never helps anything
 * rhpot1991_laptop goes back to playing with google android on his phone
<DGMurdock> i need help getting sound to work
<DGMurdock> can you help me get my sound working on mythubuntu
<RealNitro> I'm thinking about upgrading my mythbuntu-gutsy box to (mythbuntu-)hardy. Should I expect any difficulties?
<stevetv> hello.  im having problems with mytharchive? .. it doesn't seem to work
<stevetv> should it work out of the box with a standard mythbuntu install?
<laga> yes, it should, but right now it doesn't
<laga> you need to create the temporary directory and set permissions accordingly
<stevetv> laga.  thanks so much
<laga> we'll fix it some time in the future ;)
<stevetv> :D .. i bet its in the que somewhere
<stevetv> sorry.. can you help me set the permissions?
<laga> just sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /var/lib/<the-correct-path>
<laga> and maybe sudo chmod 775 /var/lib/<the-correct-path>
<stevetv> great .. ill try that
<TheChad> Hi All, I two saa7134 based DVB cards but one will not tune or scan a certain channel, how can I configure these cards to sahre all channels bar one without having duplicate channels for each card. From what I can tell a card is only mapped to one input source?
<blindfis1> hi guys
<blindfis1> uehm, i have a litte problem with mythbuntu (hardy)
<blindfis1> every time i switch the channel on the tv and switch back to the hdmi-input, the screen is black
<blindfis1> everything works again after restarting xorg
<blindfis1> any ideas?
<NTolerance> blindfis1:
<NTolerance> sounds like monitor power saving
<blindfis1> how could i turn it off?
<NTolerance> well, GNOME settings don't do a thing
<NTolerance> gotta edit xorg
<NTolerance> two sections
<NTolerance> hang on
<NTolerance> in monitor section add this
<NTolerance> Option          "DPMS"          "false"
<NTolerance> you may or may not have a "ServerFlags" section
<NTolerance> this needs to go in ServerFlags
<NTolerance> Section "ServerFlags"
<NTolerance> Option          "BlankTime" "0"
<NTolerance> Option          "StandbyTime" "0"
<NTolerance> Option          "SuspendTime" "0"
<NTolerance> Option          "OffTime" "0"
<NTolerance> EndSection
<NTolerance> make sure you back up your xorg.conf first
<NTolerance> on my TV this problem is really bad
<NTolerance> if you switch to the VGA input and there's no signal the remote won't switch back to other inputs
<NTolerance> but that should fix it for you
<blindfis1> didn't work, still a black screen :(
<NTolerance> did you restart X ?
<blindfis1> yes
<NTolerance> turn off the gnome power saving for good measure
<blindfis1> aehm, where can i find it?
<blindfis1> didn't think there is much gnome-software, cause theres running xfce
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> nevermind, i forgot that mythbuntu uses xfce, i use gnome
<NTolerance> so this is happening when you switch to another HDMI input on your TV?
<blindfis1> it doesn't mather where i switch to, it happens anytime when i switch back, yes
<NTolerance> your using a DVI-HDMI cable?
<blindfis1> yes
<blindfis1> could this be the problem?
<NTolerance> dunno, i use VGA on my TV
<NTolerance> i'd try and rule out your software config
<NTolerance> try booting into a liveCD and see if it still happens
<NTolerance> or maybe just put the BIOS screen up if your TV accepts it
<NTolerance> do you have to press a key on the keyboard to get the screen to come back?
<blindfis1> no, just pressing a key doesn't help
<blindfis1> what helps is restarting the xorg or switch to a console on f1 / f2 / f3 ... and then back to xorg von f7
<blindfis1> wait a minute, im trying out with knoppix
<NTolerance> your TV got a VGA input?
<blindfis1> hm, works fine with knoppix
<NTolerance> ah ha, gotta be in your config
<blindfis1> yes, there is a vga input, by id like to use dvi / hdmi
<NTolerance> hell man, check the knoppix xorg.conf and compare it to yours
<blindfis1> wow, a frozen knoppix after trying to open konsole
<NTolerance> =\
<NTolerance> if you can't get the HDMI going VGA is perfectly fine as long as your TV supports proper resolution without scaling
<NTolerance> mine does and it looks great, can't tell the different from the HDMI inputs
<NTolerance> difference rather
<blindfis1> hum, have mediacenter-problems for years now
<blindfis1> first there was the bad quality with s-video and now (with the new tv) this
<NTolerance> HTPCs are a complex beast
<NTolerance> but they are worth the struggle :D
<blindfis1> yup ;)
<blindfis1> thanks for you help btw
<RealNitro> having some troubles with mythfilldatabase --manual
<RealNitro> it just keeps asking me to enter all information manually, but I don't know why
<tgm4883_laptop> RealNitro, this may be a surprise, but it's because you did --manual
<RealNitro> heh
<laga> rotfl
<tgm4883_laptop> notice how --manual looks like the word manual
<RealNitro> no, I mean, it just keeps on asking me in the same run
<laga> RealNitro: you mean, it's asking over and over again?
<laga> ah
<RealNitro> yeah :p
<laga> you need to mythfilldatabase --manual --max-days 1 - if you're in germany or the likes, --preset is also a good option
<RealNitro> aha
<RealNitro> so it's asking the info for each day it's fetching information for
<RealNitro> I'm in belgium
<laga> yes
<laga> which is quite braindead.
<RealNitro> k
<RealNitro> uhu
<RealNitro> :D
<laga> err
<laga> the asking for each day thing
<laga> not belgium
<laga> ;)
<RealNitro> heh :p
<bdmurray> Where does mythstreams come from?  I found a bug about it in Launchpad but there is no package there.
<laga> there is no "mythstreams" - it's "mythstream"
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<bdmurray> hunh, this one has package version 0.21.0 which is much higher
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a mythstreams
<tgm4883_laptop> which is unfortunate, but there is a mythstream and a mythstreams
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, it's DaveMorris's thing IIRC
<tgm4883_laptop> but I don't know where it is hosted.
<tgm4883_laptop> bdmurray, i'd file the bug against mythbuntu and we can take care of it
<laga> huh
<laga> that's odd then
 * laga rests his case
 * tgm4883_laptop stabs davemorris
<tgm4883_laptop> for naming something mythstreams
<bdmurray> tgm4883_laptop: okay, thanks.  Its also weird that apport let it be reported
<tgm4883_laptop> bdmurray, theres also this  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/241549 if thats the one your reporting.
<tgm4883_laptop> they also filed against mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> so it looks like the right place
<trontonic> Hi, I have a computer with a TV-card+TV-screen and no graphics card. If I boot it with Mythbuntu, will it detect the card+screen and make the computer useable, or do I need an additional graphics card?
<trontonic> *usable
<HenBO> Hi everybody! Is there a website for mythbuntu or ubuntu where I can get information about accessing a mythbuntu linux system with Windows Vista ?
<HenBO> I would like to copy recordings to the linux system from time to time
<darthanubis> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/MythTV/StorageGroup.pm line 57.
<darthanubis> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/mythexport line 244.
<jphillip> darthanubis I asked you to pastebin something yesterday and you never did
<darthanubis> mythexport                                 1.0-0ubuntu1
<darthanubis> jphillip, I asked you to ait til I got back from work?
<darthanubis> I appreciate it
<darthanubis> who is jphillip ? I thought rhpot1991 asked that?
<jphillip> I asked too :)
<darthanubis> oh
<darthanubis> There was an update to ffmpeg and the kernel last night
<darthanubis> did not help an
<darthanubis> I can't find the old bug I filed against
<darthanubis> this
<jphillip> add this to your apt sources: https://launchpad.net/~rhpot1991/+archive
<darthanubis> me and rhpot1991 disagreed on the fix
<jphillip> there is a fix in there for the storage group bug
<darthanubis> but I fixed it by changeing the working of the codec in the cript to match the new naming of the codec in ffmpeg
<darthanubis> ok
<jphillip> the unitialized value errors still occur when there are parts of data that are empty, but its nothing to be concerned about
<jphillip> you NEED to use ffmpeg from medibuntu, it will not work if you are using a newer version
<jphillip> you will need to modify the script if you are doing so
<darthanubis> thats what I'm using
<jphillip> all should work fine then
<darthanubis> mythexport                                 1.0-0ubuntu1
<jphillip> you want 1.0.1
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> I have the medibuntu repos in my repos sources, wonder why it has not pulled that version down?
<darthanubis> deb https://launchpad.net/~rhpot1991/+archive
<darthanubis> thats not doing anything
<jphillip> no no, read that
<jphillip> it tells you in there what to use
<jphillip> sorry
<jphillip> mythexport isn't in medibuntu, ffmpeg is
<darthanubis>  mythexport                                 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa10
<jphillip> whats your ffmpeg?
<darthanubis> ffmpeg                                     3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1
<jphillip> hmmm, I'm showing: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1.1
<jphillip> hardy?
<darthanubis> hardy
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5293556e
<darthanubis> still broken
<darthanubis> and why does not mine say medibuntu?
<darthanubis> this is weird
<jphillip> are you sure medibuntu is active?
<jphillip> let me check something
<darthanubis> it is
<jphillip> ah, that ffmpeg is newer
<darthanubis> but I don't see ffmpeg in the medibuntu package list
<jphillip> do a ffmpeg --version
<jphillip> to see what it has enabled, it might work, otherwise you will need to force the medibuntu version
<darthanubis> ok, I see it in synaptic
<darthanubis> I have to force version
<jphillip> check and see what your ffmpeg has enabled first
<jphillip> pastebin that
<jphillip> I can tell you if it is good
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d105e40
<darthanubis> the script does not work with either ffmpeg
<darthanubis> it never has for me
<jphillip> ya force medibuntu
<jphillip> you don't have aac, amongst other things
<darthanubis> I already did
<darthanubis> same error
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/6366
<jphillip> the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/6366
<jphillip> errors are nothing to worry about
<jphillip> they are just warnings about an empty string, cause your listing data had something empty
<jphillip> so it appends an empty string
<jphillip> and that bug will never get fixed
<jphillip> which is why medibuntu exists
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/221053
<darthanubis> That is the findings I came up with
<darthanubis> Finally found the link
<darthanubis> I'll say this again
<darthanubis> the medibuntu ffmpeg does not work no matter what I do
<darthanubis> I'm following your instructions as I did rhpot1991's, and NEVER got it to work.
<darthanubis> Until I did whatever is onthe page I just posted. It's been a year since this happend so I forget
<jphillip> you are doing something wrong then, as it works very easily, install mythexport, make sure you are running ffmpeg that can do things like aac (from medibuntu), and check that your directories are writable by the correct users
<jphillip> you should then be able to run mythexport with debug to get the propper commands and run those if you have any problems
<darthanubis> all of that is good
<darthanubis> thats what I don't get
<darthanubis> I must be doing something wrong? Clean install writtable dirs, and the same versions installed?
<jphillip> what happens when you run the resulting ffmpeg lines
<jphillip> make sure you rerun mythexport since you got a new version
<darthanubis> what happens when you run the resulting ffmpeg line??
<jphillip> it should convert the video
<darthanubis> "the resulting ffmpeg lines" I don't understand what you mean theresorry?
<darthanubis> nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/mythrecs/1056_20080723000000.mpg -acodec aac -ab 192kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 300kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 '/home/anubis/mythrecs/mythexport/HISTORY-The_Universe-Colonizing_Space-20080723000000.mp4' 2>&1
<darthanubis> If I run that from cli, the video converts
<darthanubis> I cna convert the video and write it to the dir
<darthanubis> the script just wont do it?
<jphillip> what are the permissions on the dir that it is writing to?
<darthanubis> mythtv:mythtv
<jphillip> keep going?
<darthanubis> one sec
<darthanubis> 0 drwxrwxr-x  2 mythtv mythtv         69 2008-07-28 07:22 mythexport
<jphillip> darthanubis what is the full path of that directory?
<jphillip> and is your user in the mythtv group?
<jphillip> the one that signs in and launches mythtv frontend
<darthanubis> ~/mythrecs/mythexport$
<darthanubis> yes
<jphillip> there is your problem
<jphillip> get it out of your home dir
<darthanubis> its on a seperate partition
<jphillip> no mythtv directories should be in there
<darthanubis> that is simply a mount point?
<jphillip> ~ means your home dir
<darthanubis> I know what ~ means
<darthanubis> cmon
<jphillip> your home dir has special permissions
<jphillip> which leads to problems for other users
<darthanubis> its a mount point, its not an actual folder in my home directory...
<jphillip> like the one trying to run the user job
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> I'll move it
<darthanubis> I can move it anywhere else but there?
<jphillip> do something like /mythtv/ or use /var/lib/mythtv which is the default
<darthanubis> how about /home/mythtv...
<darthanubis> there already is a mythtv directory there
<jphillip> no home
<jphillip> homes have special permissions for its user, and can cause problems
<jphillip> hence your script not working
<darthanubis> even if the home dir IS the myth user's dir?
<jphillip> the easiest answer is yes
<jphillip> if you want to figure out and deal with it otherwise then be my guest
<darthanubis> I moved it to /var/lib/recordings
<darthanubis> I moved it to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<darthanubis> same error, except this time when I run it straight out it gives the error Unknown codec 'aac'
<darthanubis> /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport/TNT-NBA_Basketball-Atlanta_Hawks_at_Boston_Celtics-20080423.mp4':
<darthanubis> and that business about why don't I try it out and see about writting to dirs from ~, I did, 6 months ago with none of the issues to claim I would have.
<jphillip> well your recordins are still pointed at /home
<jphillip> so now it can't find the files
<darthanubis> no they are not
<darthanubis> thats from 4months ago
<darthanubis> when the home dir did not matter
<darthanubis> as they recorded fine
<darthanubis> I had to compile my own ffmpeg
<darthanubis> and alter the script
<darthanubis> that was my only way to get this woring
<darthanubis> don't know why I'm not able to do this with the same stuff everyelse uses
<darthanubis> I'm frustrated
<darthanubis> and do appreciate your time, although I have gotten snarky
<darthanubis> I apologize
<darthanubis> I'm not ungrateful
<darthanubis> just confused
<jphillip> first you should not be pasting things that are old
<jphillip> just adds confusion on top of everything else
<darthanubis> JC
<jphillip> so you moved everything out of your home dir, did you modify the user job to point at the new dirs?
<darthanubis> of course
<jphillip> ok, add debug option to it, and run it and then pastebin that
<jphillip> so I can see what it says right now
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d72a68820
<jphillip> darthanubis run this and pastebin the results: locate ffmpeg |grep ffmpeg$
<jphillip> aac is right, I wonder if you have a version that you compiled somewhere and it wants libfaac
<darthanubis> this is a new isntall
<darthanubis> I hav enot compiled a thing except an eggdrop
<jphillip> well run it anyways
<jphillip> and let me make sure that something isn't busted in the repos
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d41bbe3ee
<jphillip>  http://pastebin.com/d41bbe3ee
<jphillip> woops
<jphillip>  /usr/share/nuvexport/export/ffmpeg
<jphillip> try to rename that to ffmpeg_bak
<jphillip> and run her again
<darthanubis> thats a directory
<jphillip> what is inside of it?
<jphillip> a ffmpeg executable somewhere?
<darthanubis> files of the .pm extention
<jphillip> it might not be a problem, just something that is different so it would be nice to rule it out
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d55a7172b
<jphillip> my job is running just fine with aac, your ffmpeg is busted somehow
<jphillip> ya that dir is ok
<jphillip> I dunno what to do from here
<darthanubis> thx
<jphillip> pastebin your ffmpeg -version again
<RealNitro> Some keys of my mythbuntu install seem to have stopped working. I can select channels 1 to 9, but "channel up", "channel down", etc doesn't work anymore. "Menu" works, etc...
<RealNitro> any idea how I could figure out what's going wrong?
<darthanubis> RealNitro, try irw in a terminal to see if the keys are functional?
<RealNitro> darthanubis: I'm talking about keyboard input
<darthanubis> sorry
<RealNitro> np, I should have been more clear
<jphillip> darthanubis also do which ffmpeg
<RealNitro> hmm, still searching to solve this
<RealNitro> where does mythfrontend save the keybindings?
<jphillip> database I am sure
<jphillip> there is a keybindings table in mythconverg
<RealNitro> jphillip: got it, thx
<jphillip> np
<RealNitro> <RealNitro> Some keys of my mythbuntu install seem to have stopped working. [etc] -> turns out I needed to reconfigure the OSD
<RealNitro> :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-30
<MythbuntuGuest58> Hi, where do I create an account to use pidgin and use this room?
<thedarkone> hello all
<thedarkone> has anyone tryed heliocreek?
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest58: just add an account to pidgin, and you will be prompted by the server when you log on
<hads> thedarkone: Why would you?
<MythbuntuGuest58> thx! the user name and pass is it also set under pidgin?
<MythbuntuGuest58> I've used this chat a few times, I'd rather login with a set name instead of guest every time
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya it will tell you about registering the nick (if it isn't already)
<thedarkone> hads it has youtube in it
<hads> Wow how'd they get that in there? ;)
<thedarkone> no clue
<thedarkone> u should see it
<sorcier> Hi there! thanks for guiding me to this room
<sorcier> I'm wondering if any of you has any experiences with storage groups in 8.04.1 I'm just starting a fresh install with 2 hard drives HDa is 30 GB HDb is 500 GB
<sorcier> I thought HDa could be /boot 250MB / 16GB /swap 1.5GB
<sorcier> HDb would be /mythtv/recordings 210GB   /mythtv/misc 120GB  and /mythtv/archive 170GB
<sorcier> What do I need to do to point mythtv-setup  so I can get this up and running?
<sorcier> .
<rhpot1991> do you have the partitions done already?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: you never posted your ffmpeg version or which ffmpeg
<darthanubis> sure I did, you just never saw it?
<rhpot1991> there is something wrong with your client then
<rhpot1991> as thats 2 days in a row you say you said something that never came through
<darthanubis> jphillip and I went around the loop earlier
<darthanubis> nothings wrong with this fresh install on a new not even week old build
<darthanubis> might have been with the other box two weeks ago
<darthanubis> anyway
<sorcier> rhpot1991, yes I do, would you have any different suggestion?
<darthanubis> I have your mythexport from your ppa repos
<rhpot1991> sorcier: your recordings dir might be a little small, but if you are achieving frequently it should be ok
<rhpot1991> now you just need to setup the storage groups in mythtv-setup
<darthanubis> I have or had ff,peg from medibuntu forced to use that depreciated version, before I gave up, and just installed the most current for repos
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: do a which ffmpeg and an ffmpeg --version and pastebin them
<sorcier> Yes, I'm planning on deleting files frequently
<rhpot1991> errr, -version
<rhpot1991> one -
<darthanubis> I then started to compile ffmpeg from svn and edit your script, like I did in April, but I got disillionsed when ffmpeg would not compile, and left it alone
<darthanubis> I know which ffmpeg I'm using
<darthanubis> the latest in Hardy atm and NOT the medibuntu one
<rhpot1991> which wont work
<rhpot1991> hardy doesn't have aac
<darthanubis> which I know
<sorcier> I'm in that section right now, but I guess I don't get the concept yet. I want HDb to be taking all of the recordings, do I need to edit the Default directory?
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, you wern't around and I gave up
<darthanubis> after I wolf this food down, I'll attempt to play again
<rhpot1991> sorcier: point it at your /mythtv/recordings for the recordings storage group
<rhpot1991> as well as the live one
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: just do those 2 things
<darthanubis> I will
<rhpot1991> and I am jphillip as well
<darthanubis> :(
<rhpot1991> that makes you sad?
<darthanubis> dude, we did all of this?
<darthanubis> I just am doing the exact thing you tell me
<rhpot1991> which ffmpeg will tell you which one it is using
<darthanubis> you repeat
<darthanubis> I repeat
<sorcier> ok, so the "default" storage group, go under" add new directory" and point it to /mythtv/recordings right?
<rhpot1991> so you can make sure you don't have an extra one around
<darthanubis> and you blame me for user error
<darthanubis> I can't find the user error
<darthanubis> the system is fresh
<rhpot1991> I'm telling you, that you have a problem with ffmpeg on your system
<darthanubis> maybe since I stepped away I'll be able to ...I dunno:/
<rhpot1991> thats what the aac error is from
<darthanubis> Its a fresh install mate
<rhpot1991> unless you were pasting old logs again
<darthanubis> that makes me sad
<darthanubis> I old poaste was reference
<sorcier> would you mind confirming rhpot1991? thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> sorcier: ya that sounds about right
<rhpot1991_laptop> sorcier: anything here can be changed, so don't be  afraid to make an error
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: pasting old logs like that is very very very confusing :(
<darthanubis> I agree
<rhpot1991_laptop> when I walk you through setting something up and  see an error, I would think it just happend and didn't happen 4 months ago
<rhpot1991_laptop> basically all you should need to do is get medibuntu ffmpeg and mythexport from my ppa, and all should be good as long as your privs are ok (which they should be now)
<darthanubis> rhpot1991_laptop, http://pastebin.com/d465e0417
<darthanubis> mythexport                                 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa10
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok, that looks good
<darthanubis> cool
<rhpot1991_laptop> now what error are you currently getting when you run the user job?
<darthanubis> Unknown codec 'aac'
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d4d29abcf
<rhpot1991_laptop> you just ran that userjob right now?
<darthanubis> which is even more curious since I was at least able to run from cli with that command this morning
<darthanubis> this morning though, I was using the mythexport from the hardy repo, not ppa
<rhpot1991_laptop> ffmpeg line is abouts the same in there, just fixed a few bugs
<sorcier> rhpot1991_laptop ... are u still around?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask | sorcier
<Zinn> sorcier: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rhpot1991_laptop> most of us check here randomly too, so just ask away
<sorcier> I finished the setup ( mythfilldatabase) restarted.... I went into watch tv but it just kicks me out. no image to be seen
<sorcier> I now the card ( PVR-500) is working ( it was until yesterday 8.04 mythbuntu) any place to look for a glitch?
<rhpot1991_laptop> !logs | sorcier
<Zinn> sorcier: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<rhpot1991_laptop> check there, in your backend logs
<sorcier> heading right there thanks... be right back
<rhpot1991_laptop> should have an error if something went wrong, you can check the frontend ones as well, but I think it will be in the backend
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm gonna get permission issues :)
<sorcier> I do see 2 logs ... would you mind taking a look at them?
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastbin | sorcier
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pastbin
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin | sorcier
<Zinn> sorcier: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rhpot1991_laptop> put them in there, backend one first
<sorcier> damm! you are the man. thanks! It will be right there.
<sorcier> rhpot1992....   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d6766e3af
<rhpot1991> sorcier: do a ls -la of /mythtv/recordings
<sorcier> cooking...
<sorcier> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d5c17122e
<thedarkone> has anyone tryed heliocreek?
<rhpot1991> sorcier: yep permission problems
<rhpot1991> you want to sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /mythtv/recordings
<sorcier> I'm all ears
<rhpot1991> and then sudo chmod 775 /mythtv/recordings
<sorcier> ok
<rhpot1991> you are gonna want to do those on all your mythtv directories
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: you might be better trying the forums
<sorcier> ok cooking that too!
<sorcier> done!
<sorcier> any further step?
<sorcier> BRAAAAAAAAVOOOO!!!
<rhpot1991> nope, should work
<sorcier> NICE!!
<sorcier> IT IS WORKING!
<rhpot1991> :)
<sorcier> A:):):)
<sorcier> THANKS A LOT!
<rhpot1991> no problem
<sorcier> Just to confirm. any recording should now be heading to that 500 GB HD right ( /mythtv/recordings
<rhpot1991> you might hit the same problem with other areas along the way, its a good idea to make sure that its actually pointing at something that exists and that it has permissions to, normally you can see the file path in the errors in the backend
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> 2008-07-29 21:05:28.923 SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/mythtv/recordings/', but this directory is not writeable.
<rhpot1991> that line is what I saw that was wrong, so you know what to look for in the future
<sorcier> ok... so that's the kind of error I should be seeing or looking for in the logs then
<sorcier> bravoo!!!
<sorcier> I'm keeping this conversation! thanks!
<rhpot1991> yep, if you run into the same type error, which you very well may with custom locations
<sorcier> if you don't mind me asking... frontends, should not have this problem right?
<rhpot1991> what do you mean?
<sorcier> Any frontend I add to the network should see this backend right?
<rhpot1991> there is a setting in MCC you need to activate, let me look for it
<sorcier> thanks!! thanks!! thanks!!
<rhpot1991> in MCC (mythbuntu-control-centre), you want to enable mysql services under system services
<sorcier> heading there
<sorcier> I think I may have changed the initial settings in the frontend since It was not responding ( I was not aware of enabling MYSQL) would you mind giving me a hand in case it does not respond with this last change?
<rhpot1991> I can try, but my backend is currently recording so I can't use it to reference things
<rhpot1991> also I need to go to bed soon, but we can see how far we can get
<sorcier> sure I would not want to interrupt it
<sorcier> 2 mins
<sorcier> I'll get the log to the frontend
<sorcier> actually all it says is: starting mythfrontend.real..
<sorcier> but nothing actually happens
<rhpot1991> check your frontend logs
<rhpot1991> I'm guessing you need to reconfigure the IP that its looking at
<sorcier> yeah, that's what I get in today's frontend log
<rhpot1991> it will look at localhost by default, but if you are going to have remote frontends then you need an IP that everything can hit
<rhpot1991> you are going to want to give that box a static IP
<sorcier> meaning the backend right?
<rhpot1991> yep
<sorcier> yea, it;s got a static
<sorcier> set by the router
<rhpot1991> just run mythtv-setup again, and point at that IP instead of localhost or 127.0.0.1
<sorcier> how do I relaunch mythfrontnd set up again
<sorcier> jajaja! ok
<rhpot1991> there is a link for the frontend under the menu, under video or multimedia or something
<rhpot1991> backend setup link is under the admin menu
<sorcier> in the terminal (frontend) type : myth-setup ?
<sorcier> yeah, under sound and video: I have mythtv frontend but it does not launch anything
<rhpot1991> actually, you only do mythtv-setup in the backend
<rhpot1991> do that first and point it at the new ip
<sorcier> ok ok, in the backend run mythtv-setup and instead of the 127 address change it to it's static IP right?
<rhpot1991> yep
<sorcier> done.. running mythfilldatabase now
<sorcier> what are you recording over there?
<rhpot1991> discovery channel shark week
<sorcier> cool are you a diver?
<sorcier> done... I now am in the frontend in the database configuration
<rhpot1991> nah, sharks are just cool
<sorcier> the port to the backend is 6543?
<rhpot1991> you shouldn't need to change any ports
<sorcier> do you remember where to retrieve the password to the database?
<sorcier> I don't think I have set any in the backend
<sorcier> I think I got it  ::: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt    in the backend
<rhpot1991> yep
<sorcier> rhpot1991:  this is what I get when I try to launch the frontend http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d460c03c1
<rhpot1991> is that using the launcher in the menu?
<sorcier> that is right
<rhpot1991> try launching mythtv-frontend from a terminal
<rhpot1991> might give you more info
<sorcier> after having set the IP the the backend port 6543 and password
<rhpot1991> and check your log, pastebin it if you want
<sorcier> ok
<rhpot1991> is 6543 what it was set at?
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, whats the verdict?
<darthanubis> can we rule out I don't have the wrong setup at least?
<sorcier> is that the right command? I get commando not found for  " mythtv-frontend"
<rhpot1991> let me check it
<sorcier> thanks! you let me know when my time is up! I really appreciate it!
<rhpot1991> there is a mythfrontend and mythfrontend.real
<rhpot1991> try the .real first
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I honestly don't know at this point
<darthanubis> cool
<sorcier> so that would be in the terminal  mythtv-frontend.real
<rhpot1991> if you run it as debug and take the line, it gives you the same aac error?
<rhpot1991> sorcier: it looks like mythfrontend.real
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: and if you do ffmpeg -verion it has libfaac (or similiar) listed as enabled?
<darthanubis> yup
<sorcier> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d4b406ba3
<rhpot1991> sorcier: does it get anywhere?
<rhpot1991> I think mine normally starts asking me for the db info when it can't see the backend, so this may be a different problem all together
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: it should work, it still works here and I haven't seen anything in the forums saying otherwise
<rhpot1991> you don't have odd hardware or something do you?
<sorcier> do you see anything here...   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d4b406ba3
<darthanubis> after removing your ppa, and updating, it works from the nice value on cmd line now
<darthanubis> but calling the script directly still does nothing
<rhpot1991> the only thing different in the ffmpeg line from the ppa should be the missing aspect ratio
<darthanubis> I'm just reporting the findings
<rhpot1991> sorcier: nothing that looks bad
<darthanubis> I uncheck your ppas, and it runs from cli
<rhpot1991> does it ever launch the frontend
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: what kind of hardware are you using?
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.24-20-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 72.3% free] disk[Total: 448.9GB, 81.6% free] video[10de:06e4] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<sorcier> it actually does not, neither with the terminal command nor with the icon in the menu
<darthanubis> fair equipment
<sorcier> you are tight it may be something else
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: if I didn't know it was working for lot of other people then I'd be more inclined to think there was a problem, but this really still seems like its just an ffmpeg issue, want to pastebin the the end of your logs so I can just skim it over again?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: ya, just wanted to make sure it wasn't via or something, that is more rare, trying to think of what it could possibly be at this point
<rhpot1991> sorcier: these are both ubuntu/mythbuntu boxes, completely upgraded?
<darthanubis> you do remember us doing this back in April right?
<rhpot1991> same versions and so on
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: ype
<darthanubis> The exact same thing
<darthanubis> :/ man, why me?
<darthanubis> let me get the log
<rhpot1991> I thought it was permissions then, and then you built your own ffmpeg
<darthanubis> yup
<rhpot1991> which will not work unless you want to modify the script
<darthanubis> I also had it off home then
<darthanubis> it was permissions at first
<darthanubis> I fixed that
<rhpot1991> I have to code for ubuntu ffmpeg, being thats what most people have
<darthanubis> and ended up building ffmpeg
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> I just want to be in that most people crowd so it just works
<rhpot1991> it really sounds like you have an old (new) version of ffmpeg lingering somewhere thats being called
<rhpot1991> that shouldn't be on a new install though
<darthanubis> nuvexport and mythexport never have worked out the box for me
<darthanubis> I just built this system
<darthanubis> no upgrade of Hardy
<darthanubis> clean install of 8.04.1
<rhpot1991> formated the drives and all right?
<darthanubis> they are formated and brand new
<darthanubis> my log is a mess, with in/out from my wifi card
<rhpot1991> I only need to see the part where you last ran mythexport
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I'm heading to bed, just pastebin it and I'll check in the morning
<darthanubis> I can't find anything mythexport, myth, ffmpeg, nothing related
<darthanubis> thx
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: where are you looking?
<darthanubis> syslog
<darthanubis> mythlog
<rhpot1991> !logs | darthanubis
<Zinn> darthanubis: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<darthanubis> my syslog is flooded with network traffic from the kernel
<rhpot1991> should be in the backend log there
<rhpot1991> alright leaving for real now
<darthanubis>  tail -5 /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<darthanubis> 2008-07-30 01:32:50.421 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<darthanubis> 2008-07-30 01:32:50.422 adding: core2duo as a client (events: 0)
<darthanubis> 2008-07-30 01:32:55.972 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<darthanubis> 2008-07-30 01:37:50.599 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<darthanubis> 2008-07-30 01:37:50.602 adding: core2duo as a client (events: 0
<sorcier> rhpot1991 if you are around. just wanted to thank you, I may pick on your knowledge soon again! good night
<Talung> Hi there.
<Talung> I was wondering if there was a way to have a card fallover to the next card if it is unable to pick up a signal.
<Talung> eg. 1 channel is pretty weak for me, and depending what the other 2 cards are tuned to dictates if i get a lock or not
<joshman09> does anybody know how to completely uninstall mythtv?  i want to reinstall and start fresh
<rockyrock> hi guys, i have ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install mythtv on it but the problem is that i don't have an internet connection!! I can only reach the internet in the Cafe
<rockyrock> so how can i do it?
<laga> there are tools to download the necessary package files. i guess you can also download the alternate disk and use that as a package repository
<laga> you'll also need to find a way to get EPG data if you want to record TV.. probably via DVB-EIT
<rockyrock> My only concern now is only to know how can i download and install MythTV
<laga> if they don't mind you download ~500MB, the alternate disk should work
<rockyrock> I can download what ever size i want, but what is the alternate disk?
<laga> rockyrock: http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<laga> "direct alternate download" - or use the bittorrent download
<laga> i guess you want i386
<rockyrock> yeah
<jphillip> darthanubis ping
<rockyrock> ok, so how can i use this distro to install MythTV on my Ubuntu?
<laga> rockyrock: you can add it as a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list - i think some graphical package management tools can do that for you
<rockyrock> i don't know how can i do that, plz can u help me?
<laga> rockyrock: i've just looked at synaptic - there is a menu to add CDs
<rockyrock> aha great
<rockyrock> so after that all the packages of the CD will be listed in Synaptic?
<rockyrock> and i have just to mark the packages and they will be installed automatically, right?
<laga> yes
<rockyrock> what packages should i mark?
<laga> i hope so, at least. i never tried that since i have internet all the time
<laga> well, do you want mythbuntu?
<rockyrock> yes
<laga> rockyrock: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<laga> basically, you need to install mythbuntu-desktop
<laga> and have universe and multiverse enabled
<rockyrock> thnx man a lot
<stevetv> hi there.  im having a problem with mytharchive failing to use the cutlist
<stevetv> my final dvd works perfectly.. except it includes the start and the finish of the recording, which i have removed with a cut list
<stevetv> and im confused :(
<jphillip> stevetv I haven't worked with mytharchive at all, but maybe you need to transcode them first?
<stevetv> thanks jphillip .. i think i may have found a solution here
<stevetv> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=58240532404b72071f6c7a8b3833f7f7&t=610856&page=2
<stevetv> ill have a crack at that.. hoping that it wont break anything else :D
<stevetv> night all :)
<devsforev> Greetings everyone. I have a current Debian system running MythTV and LTSP. I've spent months configuring every little file, so I cannot rationally install Mythbuntu on the server and nuke everything. Is it possible to get a thin mythbuntu client to access my current debian server via LTSP?
<juhser> Hello i need help for tv out. The ouput off my tv are not readable
<juhser> i have a 6600 graphic card
<sabhain> devsforev, I think that should be feasible .. even if you can't get LTSP, you could do a "fat client" and host the / file system on the server, so you'd have diskless fat client & then install mythbuntu on that.
<sabhain> that's what I've done .. I have a core server, and all the Frontends are fat clients that have their own ram / GPU & processor .. but mount the server for their /
<devsforev> if I were to make this a fat client, would all processes run on that terminal? I would prefer if only video-related tasks would, as this is the bottleneck I encountered when just running LTSP alone and trying to play video
<olterman> zabbadapp: are you here ?
<olterman> or is there anyone else with a nova T 500 card that could instruct me on how to get the second tuner working in mythbuntu
<zabbadapp> olterman: yes
<MythbuntuGuest63> i can't find the live cd for mythbuntu 8 only desktop and alternate
<MythbuntuGuest63> for amd
<zabbadapp> olterman: simply add another tv-card in mythtv-setup ... select the next dvb-unit in the gui (0 and 1 should be available to you).
<olterman> zabbadapp: heh I did but all I get is a black screen on number two
<olterman> can I connect it to the same TV listing or does it need to be separayte
<zabbadapp> the same listing
<olterman> wierd
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest63 8.04.1, or are you looking for some old version?
<olterman> on mythtv-status it says I have three adapters but I only have that one card with two
<zabbadapp> have you activated "multirec" (the ability to record several channels within the same mux using only one tuner) ?
<zabbadapp> each such "multirec" device turns up as a new tv-card as well .. I have one multirec on each tuner, so my total is 4 tuners according to the myth-status
<zabbadapp> oh, sorry ... i explained a bit wrong ... you will only see two tv-cards in mythtv-setups tv-card screen .. but internally, myth will consider a multirec-device as a new tv-card with some limitations regarding what channels it can select (linked to what mux is currently tuned)
<olterman> ok
<zabbadapp> ...and so, the mythtv status will say you have more than 2 tuners
<olterman> I see
<thedarkone> has anyone tryed heliocreek?
<zabbadapp> "max recordings" is the name of the gui-options (a sub screen of where you can select the dvb-unit number)
<olterman> and should i set that to 1
<zabbadapp> it's up to you .. you can record more simultaneous shows if you set it to 2 or 3 ... but you should maybe get the two "real" tuners you got to work first
<olterman> mmm
<olterman> do I need to create input groups ?
<zabbadapp> only for your 2 "real"
<MythbuntuGuest63> got alternate to work now so i'm ok, now I only neet to get HVR-3000 to work
<olterman> so I do need separate input groups for the cards
<rmf_> my video descriptions are no longer available, they all say "None" - i have tried different themes, it happens with all of them - the descriptions used to be there - updating current movies using IMDB doesn't fix the problem, and completely new movies also do not show a description - mythbuntu 8.04.1 and mythtv 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1 - any ideas?
<zabbadapp> i had forgotten about that ... but i have two different
<zabbadapp> but the same video-source (epg-data) for both
<joshman2020> trying to setup my first mythbuntu.  can figure how to setup capture card for Happauge 1800
<joshman2020> can anyone help?
<olterman> zabbadapp: thanx
<thedarkone> anyone here
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> wait
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> ;)
<thedarkone> can i added themes to mythbuntu ?
<thedarkone> i have themes for mythtv
<thedarkone> but when i try to add them nothing shows up
<foxbuntu> any theme you like
<foxbuntu> you just have to restart the frontend for them to show up
<thedarkone> do u put them in /usr/share/mythtv/themes
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> as a folder
<foxbuntu> so /var/share/mythtv/themes/sometheme
<thedarkone> i did
<thedarkone> nothing shows
<foxbuntu> did you give permissions to the mythtv user?
<foxbuntu> sudo chown -R mythtv:mythtv /var/share/mythtv/themes/sometheme
<thedarkone> oh
<thedarkone> well usr/
<thedarkone> not var
<foxbuntu> what?
<thedarkone> it is  /usr/share/mythtv/themes
<thedarkone> not var
<foxbuntu> well
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> sorry
<foxbuntu> copy paste
<foxbuntu> :)
<thedarkone> still nothing shows
<foxbuntu> try this sudo chmod 755 -R /path/to/theme
<thedarkone> nope
<foxbuntu> and make sure to restart the frontend after you change it
<thedarkone> i did
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> thats strange
<thedarkone> yeah
<foxbuntu> what theme is this?
<thedarkone> metallugury
<foxbuntu> well try installing it
<foxbuntu> I think that one is packaged
<foxbuntu> open up mcc and just select it
<thedarkone> it don't show up there
<foxbuntu> is it in the list?
<foxbuntu> not in mythtv
<foxbuntu> in mythbuntu control centre
<foxbuntu> thedarkone, sorry I gtg, gl, keep asking people
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-31
<jacoody> I'm having a problem getting my pchdtv card installed for analog use.  The dmesg errors are "[  654.241426] tuner: disagrees about version of symbol tea5767_attach
<jacoody> [  654.241437] tuner: Unknown symbol tea5767_attach
<jacoody> [  654.241630] tuner: Unknown symbol tda8290_probe
<jacoody> [  654.241712] tuner: Unknown symbol tda8290_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242050] tuner: disagrees about version of symbol simple_tuner_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242053] tuner: Unknown symbol simple_tuner_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242102] tuner: disagrees about version of symbol microtune_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242106] tuner: Unknown symbol microtune_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242310] tuner: disagrees about version of symbol tea5761_attach
<jacoody> [  654.242314] tuner: Unknown symbol tea5761_attach
<moj0rising> Hello. Is anyone here at the moment?
<MythbuntuGuest86> Hallo
<MythbuntuGuest86> Just want to find out a bit more about mythbuntu.  Is it hard to configure and understand for a new user?  Is file sharing betwean a winxp and mythbuntu pc possible and finally what IR device do you need to be able to change channels on your decoder?
<laga> hello
<laga> well, for 1) not sure - depends on you :) but it's supposed to be easy and if you run into problems, there's a lot of ressources
<laga> 2) yes, that's possible. it's linux after all
<laga> 3) i don't know - these are called "ir blasters"
<MythbuntuGuest86> Nice, yeah im kinda new to Linux.  Allways been a windows user, time to port over now.
<MythbuntuGuest86> I have tried ubuntu before, but never could manage to get my wireless card to work, its smc.
<hads> The MS MCE remotes come with a blaster which is supported by lirc
<hads> Easy
<laga> depends which version of ubuntu you tried before.. if it doesn't work in ubuntu 8.04, it's not going to work in mythbuntu 8.04 either. but if you tried an earlier version, it's quite possible that it works now
<MythbuntuGuest86> Yeah, well if it does not work on the wireless lan I can always use my extra lan cable.  :)
<MythbuntuGuest86> MS MCE remote sounds cool.
<MythbuntuGuest86> Thanks a lot for the info so far, im going to download the iso tonight and hold thumbs.
<MythbuntuGuest86> Ok guys im on my way, will download and report back my experience, thank you.
<jmichel> Hi, I think it is an easy question because I already did it 2 months ago on another machine but I can't remeber how: I have a MythBuntu pc with 3 Hauppauge PVR cards and 1 digital ATSC card. Whenever I select LiveTV, the digital card is always the first one to be used but I'd prefer to use the PVR first. I lowered the digital's card priority in mythtv-setup and I made sure the digital card was the last in the list of devic
<jacoody> anyone here at the moment?
<sabhain> what's your question?
<jacoody> I left a log on pastebin but my tuner is conflicting.
<jphillip> !ask | jacoody
<Zinn> jacoody: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<jacoody> I'm trying to use the v4l drivers for analog cable with pc-5500
<jacoody> sorry zinn.  i didn't know the protocol.  I asked 13 hours ago so i wasn't sure what to do
<jphillip> jacoody no problem, just sometimes people ask if thye can ask and never ask the question
<jphillip> if you don't get an answer here you can always try the forums
<jacoody> yeah, I tried them and tried everything on the internet :)
<jacoody> when I upgrade the v4l-dvb as suggested I get a sound error instead heh
<jphillip> you posted in there, or just searched them?
<jacoody> posted in ubuntuforums.org
<jacoody> and on the mythtv-users email list
<jacoody> basically with built in drivers the tuner doesn't work and with the upgrade drivers the sound doesn't work.  I'm not a linux guru so I'm not sure what to do next
<jacoody> i'll check back later
<jphillip> hey darthanubis
<jphillip> ls
<jphillip> darthanubis want to run through the process that you are doing to test mythexpot, I was thinking about it and something doesn't seem right
<jmichel> Have you seen my question posted right before jacoody?
<jphillip> jmichel http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/341861
<jmichel> thanks for the link... I'll try the reorder my input as stated
<jphillip> you can try the avoid livetv conflicts that is mentioned as well
<jphillip> also, when you launch livetv, in the menu you can change the input/source/etc
<jmichel> jphillip: I know I can change input once into liveTV but because most of the time I watch analog TV I find it anoying to always change :)
<thatdood> you would think it would just remember the last channel AND input you were last on. /shrug
<MythbuntuGuest22> hello all...  Setting up a Client box and need assistance selecting a USB Network Adapter
<MythbuntuGuest22> Using the DLINK Dir-655;  wanting a Draft-N adapter that is STABLE...  ANY HELP?
<MythbuntuGuest22> *Foxbuntu...  You availavle?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, Network manager should have no problem with the USB NIC, I use one myself
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, Why draft-N?
<laga> foxbuntu: well, it needs to be supported by linux ;()
<foxbuntu> laga, well N spec wireless needs supported by the IEEE first
<foxbuntu> ;)
<laga> haha
<laga> yeah, that's a shame
<MythbuntuGuest22> wanting to get the fastest speeds; know there are issues with it in the past
<MythbuntuGuest22> not sure if there is anything out yet that is compliant and stable
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, nope
<MythbuntuGuest22> Had the Linksys WUSB300N working but it would error the ports; very unstable...
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, I am a network engineer and work with Wireless allot, draft N is a big no no in the enterprise world yet
<laga> well, for SOHO use..
<foxbuntu> still, I personally would stay away until its spec'd
<MythbuntuGuest22> Thanks Foxbuntu...  What would you recommend; speed, reliability...  range not so much
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, the WRT-54G's from linksys seem pretty good
<foxbuntu> ASUS has a pretty good g router
<foxbuntu> Netgear has a new Open-Source G router
<MythbuntuGuest22> So you are saying I should replace the router?
<MythbuntuGuest22> It is running pretty damb good
<foxbuntu> oh you are just wanting a new card?
<foxbuntu> what router do you have?
<MythbuntuGuest22> Using the Dlink 655
<foxbuntu> any old G card will do
<foxbuntu> well
<foxbuntu> linksys, dlink
<MythbuntuGuest22> im sure any will...  Which gives the most BANG for the buck... you know///
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, G is G, its a spec
<foxbuntu> the expanded speed is based on the router
<laga> yeah, but some are cheaper.. and some perform better :)
<laga> and the quality of the linux driver varies etc
<laga> MythbuntuGuest22: are you going to stream hdtv?
<foxbuntu> laga, over g?
<laga> well, he wanted draft N initially that's why i asked :)
<MythbuntuGuest22> right on....  Not yet, just know I will eventually
<foxbuntu> yeah...but everyone does because its supposed to be faster :-)
<foxbuntu> lol
<MythbuntuGuest22> lol
<laga> i don't want it, i can't afford it ;)
<foxbuntu> laga, yeah...but your the exception to the rule
<laga> ouch!
<foxbuntu> haha
<MythbuntuGuest22> liked what the DIR-160 offers....  pricy ($74) there are issues installing on Hardy; from what I have read.  That was the reasoning..
<foxbuntu> laga, its alright though...I havent made any shots at germans latley]
<laga> MythbuntuGuest22: you could always buy another draft-n router and use that as a bridge.. that's probably more expensive, tho
<MythbuntuGuest22> Thats an idea laga.  Would not need to worry about drivers than....
<MythbuntuGuest22> laga:  thanks for the thought; will check into that...
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest22, or...you could do like I did, just have a long arse cat5 cable laying on the floor
<MythbuntuGuest22> In an apartment (family owned) and dont want to drill the wall...  Think I like the bridge idea!  Ok, got to get to work now..... THANKS FOXBUNTU and LAGA.  You guys are great!!!
<laga> make sure the AP supports bridging mode ;)
<laga> have fun at work
<foxbuntu> later
<MythbuntuGuest22> cya
<jphillip> streaming over wifi is a mess :)
<ownatsch__> hi, i have a hauppauge hvr-4000 card, installed the multifrontend drivers, i managed to run a successful scan but apparently i'm not abled to get the thing working in mythtv or even get a picture in mplayer, could someone help me out here?
<SHADOW__X> hello
<SHADOW__X> i have my hauppauge hvr-1800 working in linux
<SHADOW__X> tvtime and mplayer work with analog
<SHADOW__X> but when i try and use it in mythtv it doesnt work right if i use tvtime or ivtv-tune to tune to a channel i can watch that channel on the front end but it wont know what c hannel i am on and changing the channel just makes it hang
<zabbadapp> SHADOW__X: can you scan for channels in mythtv-setup? does it find any?
<SHADOW__X> yup
<SHADOW__X> that works fine
<zabbadapp> so what does arrow up/down do in myth-frontend while watching tv (should change channel)
<SHADOW__X> nope
<SHADOW__X> it doesnt know what channel its on
<SHADOW__X> if i change the  channel it just hangs
<SHADOW__X> i can just goto a channel i have to first use tvtime or ivtv-tune to tune to a channel then the channel i tuned to will be availble in myth
<SHADOW__X> but it wont know what channel its on and it cant change the channel
<zabbadapp> can you change channel using the v4lctl command? if that works, you could as a workaround use what is called "external change command" in myth-setup to call a script that will do "v4lctl -c /dev/video0 setchannel $1" for you.
<SHADOW__X> zabbadapp: i already wrote a script using ivtv-tune
<zabbadapp> ah, ok ... can you change channel that way from the command line?
<SHADOW__X> yes
<SHADOW__X> but that wont work in myth
<SHADOW__X> zabbadapp:  any ideas
<zabbadapp> are you using $1 as the channel passed from mythtv correctly? (first argument)
<SHADOW__X> #!/bin/sh
<SHADOW__X> /usr/bin/ivtv-tune -tus-cable-hrc -d/dev/video2 -c $1
<SHADOW__X> thats the script
<SHADOW__X> should i make a script like the one you said but i couldnt use your command
<SHADOW__X> zabbadapp: you there
<zabbadapp> hmm .. but that script works for you on the commandline?
<SHADOW__X> yup i just type analog.sh 72 and that works
<SHADOW__X> also where it says external channel change command i have /usr/local/bin/analog.sh then the next line where it says preset tuner to channel is blank
<zabbadapp> are the permissions correct? try to add a line: echo 'hello from channel change script' > /tmp/alive.txt  ... in there to see if it actually executes
<SHADOW__X> alright
<SHADOW__X> i also made the file permissions for everytone
<zabbadapp> rwx for all?
<SHADOW__X> mhm
<zabbadapp> or rx atleast :-)
<SHADOW__X> everything for everyone lol
<SHADOW__X> although i need root access to edit the file
<SHADOW__X> zabbadapp:  it doesnt run
<zabbadapp> no wonder you can't change the channel
<SHADOW__X> right
<SHADOW__X> why isnt it running the script
<SHADOW__X> i can run it in terminal
<SHADOW__X> any suggestions
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-01
<MythbuntuGuest01> Hi, is it common for the Mythbuntu install to become unresponsive for 45+ minutes?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest01, sure is, the installer gets tired and takes a break, it usually only takes an hour off, but sometimes longer.
<MythbuntuGuest01> Thanks,  it has been stuck at 78% (configuring system locales) for about an hour now.  I wasn't sure if it was actually stuck or as you say just taking a break
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest01, I think you have an installer on a break...try restarting it
<MythbuntuGuest01> is there any way to restart it and pick up the installation with where it is at?    I am trying to dual boot mythbuntu and windows xp and every time it has hung on installation
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest01, what version of the disk are you using?
<MythbuntuGuest01> i have tried both the desktop and alternate amd64 versions      i have an amd athlong 64 4000+ so I figured the amd64 version would be good
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest01, thats strange...I have heard of it hanging up before, but not at that spot
<MythbuntuGuest01> i am gonna try it again now and see what happens
<foxbuntu> ok
<MythbuntuGuest01> for the bootloader do i just set that to (hd0) ?
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok as soon as it got to 78% again the entire system locked up  I can't move the mouse or anything.
<]Oscar> How I can setup a PVR500 to see the SVideo? Setup askme to scan channel (it does not make sense) and crashes...
<SHADOW__X> if you are going through svideo hard are you going to SCAN for channels?
<]Oscar> I'm doing the configuratio throught the interface. It want to make a channel scansion,....
<baalsgate> sometimes when i change channel the audio goes all raspy then i change channel again and its fine
<baalsgate> PRV150 is there a fix for this ?
<baalsgate> PVR150 i ment
<baalsgate> any ideas ?
<]Oscar> Finally I got the svideo from PVR500. But it is sloooooow, with high cpu... May be that the svideo is not converted by the hw mpeg encoder?!?!?!?
<MythbuntuGuest08> been having trouble with my backend thats been running for a few months
<MythbuntuGuest08> i had reset my router a week or two ago, and it assigned another computer the ip my backend had been using, i was busy and not worried about tv at the time so didnt mess with it
<MythbuntuGuest08> messed with the router turned off the other computer restarted the backend and still couldnt see it
<MythbuntuGuest08> so last night/this morning i hooked a monitor and keyboard up to it to see what was going on
<jphillip> do you have external frontends?
<MythbuntuGuest08> it starts up then says fsck or something like that, i left it on last night and this morning the screen just had a single red astrtix on it
<MythbuntuGuest08> yeah running a couple of other frontends but they arent on all the time
<jphillip> you should assign your backend a static ip that the router will not hand out
<jphillip> and then use that in your mythtv-setup on the backend and on each of the frontends
<MythbuntuGuest08> i had, but at the time thought another computer had stolen that ip, now i dont think that is the problem though, since the backend wont even boot up
<MythbuntuGuest08> ive just dabbled enough to get everything set up a couple of times, so I dont know alot but isnt fsck something to do with the filesystem? is it messed up? would the best thing be to just reinstall the whole backend from scratch?
<MythbuntuGuest08> anyone know?
<laga> well
<laga> maybe you can watch the fsck to see if it breaks somewhere?
<MythbuntuGuest08> i watched it for 5-10 minutes and it did nothing, when i came back it had the redish astrix on a blank screen
<laga> never seen that before :(
<laga> and that's reproducable?
<MythbuntuGuest08> did it twice
<laga> i guess you could always boot an ubuntu live disk and run the fsck from there
<MythbuntuGuest08> im assuming thats what its been doing when i restarted it the couple times before i pluged a monitor into it as well, but no way of knowing
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok, i may reinstall anyways, i have a bigger internal drive i can use now, so i may replace the external ive been using, will make a cleaner setup anyways
<MythbuntuGuest08> i know this isnt really the place to ask, but was curious if anyone knows or heard if there may be a frontend for the wii in the future?
<laga> good question
<laga> i don't know :)
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok, would be sweet, but i dont have the know how to even help on a project like that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-02
<baalsgate> gees not much activity here
<jarle> Anybody using mythbuntu on a mac mini frontend? I seem to be unable to get any sound output...
<jarle> When installing mythbuntu I remember seing a gui setting for setting up remote shares, can't seem to find that in the control center any more?
<laga> it's there
<laga> in the "services" tab AFAIK
<jarle> laga: didn't even bother to look there as I did not see it as a "service"....
<jarle> laga: what I find under services seems to be only running services, not a gui for mounting media from my media server?
<jarle> laga: I do not want to start any servers on my frontend..
<jarle> was just looking for a gui to mound my media from my fileserver
<laga> ah, _mounting_. no, that was never possible in MCC
<laga> it's probably possible in the live disk, but i don't use that a lot ;)
<jarle> laga: ahhh... that's where I saw that option... oki, never mind, I'll just edit /etc/fstab by hand then!
<laga> :)
<XLV> i recently changed the display from svideo tvout, to dvi2hdmi, cause i changed TV from CRT to LCD, is there any easy way to reconfigure mythbuntu to use the new display? atm display blanks as soon as it goes into mythtv
<XLV> nevermind... got it.. sshed to it
<spacedvb> hi guys
<spacedvb> after instal mythubuntu AUdio not working, my fallowing Audio device is  nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<spacedvb> when i type alsamixer ->*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<laga> interesting.. tried restarting pulseaudio?
<squish102> if I am having some problems with lirc could I apt-get remove lirc and then apt-get install lirc
<squish102> will it remove all my messed up configuration
<squish102> and start me fresh
<laga> squish102: sudo aptitude purge lirc
<laga> to remove the config, too
<squish102> thanks laga
<squish102> if it removes these is it a problem?
<squish102> mythbuntu-common
<squish102> mythbuntu-control-centre
<squish102> mythbuntu-desktop
<squish102> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<squish102> as long as i read them?
<squish102> re-add
<laga> i guess you should be OK if you add them back
<wiehan> Hey there folks. I want to know how do I turn on compiz in XFCE (I'm a bit confused - it seems as though I have a mixture of XFCE and gnome after I installed the mythbuntu addons from the repositries - I also get an error on start up: gnome settings dameon could not be started, but that's not the issue right now)
<wiehan> help?
<zippytech_> and one here using a d12 directv
<laga> wiehan: try asking google? ;) i guess not too many people are using compiz on their mythtv boxes
<laga> zippytech_: please do not cross-post
<zippytech_> ?
<laga> zippytech_: do not ask the same question in more than one place at the same time
<zippytech_> not every one in in the same room right ?
<tgm4883_laptop> zippytech, right
<tgm4883_laptop> zippytech, but, if they are telling you to do one thing, and we are telling you to do another thing.  What they tell you to do could have unforseen consequences on what we are saying
<zippytech_> sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-03
<MythbuntuGuest95> Hi. Does anyone know how to change the logging level of the automatically started mythbackend process?  TIA.
<hads> You'll need to change the options in the init script.
<hads> Which would be /etc/init.d/mythbackend or something of that nature.
<MythbuntuGuest95> Cheers.  I will give it a try.  Thanks.
<stevetv> hello :D .. im wondering if apple trailers are supposed to be automatically saved to my video directory?
<stevetv> i ask because there is now a directory there called trailers
<stevetv> ... but no trailers within it :(
<DurtDiggler> how do I know which input this uses for live tv
<hads> this?
<DurtDiggler> am I supposed to create a different video source for each tv card
<DurtDiggler> this = mythtv
<DurtDiggler> this is the mythtv channel right
<hads> Oh. Why yes it is.
<croppa> I have a HP nc6220 laptop running Uuntu 8.04 and have installed Mythtv Front end
<croppa> everything works great except the [ &] & \ for the sound volume and mute
<croppa> Where would I look to find a repair for this
<croppa> I think the nc6220 will make an excelent front end for beside the TV
<DurtDiggler> why is this thing warning me that my new cards are set to start on channels that do not exist
<DurtDiggler> what does that mean
<bmathis> when you have a frontend only machine, do you have to mount the videos and recordings shares from the master backend or does it get it automatically?
<hads> Recordings will stream automatically.
<hads> You'll need to mount the mythvideo storage though
<hads> and music if you use that.
<bmathis> is there an easy way to mount the video storage? ive tried adding an entry into fstab but it doesnt like it
<hads> Between PCs? You'll need to use a network file system such as NFS or Samba
<bmathis> i got samba installed and the videos directory shared already
<hads> I don't use samba myself so couldn't tell you what options you'll need to add to fstab. I'm sure there's plenty of pages around on Google about that though
<bmathis> ive looked at a few... ill keep searching... thanks
<bmathis> figured it out... I was getting an error when I tried to add the share in fstab and realized that i needed to install fusesmb. after that, the videos share now mounts fine.
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> How wouly I install mythtv 0.20 on Hardy Heron=
<MilhousePunkRock> ?
<hads> Why would you want to?
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: Because my main Myth machine (backend/frontend) is still 7.04 with 0.20
<MilhousePunkRock> And I want to use my laptop occasionally as a frontend
<MilhousePunkRock> At the moment I have neither time to nor I am willing to upgrade the main box. It is working as expected, so I'd not mess with it...
<hads> OK
<hads> You'd have to build from source AFAIK
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: So I can not use Gutsy packages?
<MilhousePunkRock> In that case, I will rather stick to the mythbuntu 7.10 live cd...
<hads> Unsure, I've not tried to use 0.20 on 8.04
<gbutters> ^bot
<gbutters> ^bot help
<hads> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<CRXLPY> I am wanting to watch mythtv....on my TV (strange idea eh?)   I have a radeon7000ve the fglrx driver does not work with it. I can see bios and the vt's but nothing from X, I have tried dropping res to 800x600 and 640x480 @ 16bpp still nothing on the tv.
<CRXLPY> Xorg.conf has been set to use the driver ati,radeon, and vesa. none have made a difference to the tv though some combos did not make my monitor happy. how do I see the desktop (and mythtv) on the tv? I have seen few threads on this and have tried the sugestions I did find as you see. anything I have missed?
<sebrock> CRXLPY, what TV is it?
<CRXLPY> sony 27" trinitron , I am using composite in (I dont have a s-video cable)
<CRXLPY> do I have to have the res the same for both outputs once it is working?
<CRXLPY> both meaning vga and tv-out
<sebrock> If you can, why not use DVI or VGA?
<sebrock> better picture and no hassle
<CRXLPY> if I can, there you go....  tv does not have vga in
<CRXLPY> tv controls my 5.1 sound for all my devices. I want to have the dvr feed the tv as a result
<CRXLPY> and better picture is not neccesarily the case. I sit in front of my vgamon so I can see the blur of a tv signal on it. I have the tv in a tv location(not on the desk 16-18" away) plus it is twice the size. so yes sebrock it would be less hassle, but also MUCH less of the reason to run a mythtv dvr in the first place. If I just wanted to watch tv on the computer I would go to a tv stream site instead of build a dvrbox
<sebrock> nah, I go with VGA and do everything from my mythbox
<sebrock> but a dedicated box
<CRXLPY> so you actually have myth"desktop"  not mythTV
<sebrock> I dont really understand you, my box is totally dedicated to myth, its doesnt even look like a computer
<sebrock> more like a DVD
<CRXLPY> short answer to my orig question is "you dont know"
<sebrock> as I never do S-video, no I dont
<CRXLPY> neither do I,  you dont read well. I said I was using composite due to my lack of a s-video cable
<sebrock> ok sorry, I find them both to be such old technology
<sebrock> never got it working well under linux anyway
<CRXLPY> ok on a different thread sebrock ...  have you had experience of using a pci and an agp vid card? Try real hard to stick to yes or no, please
<CRXLPY> both together I mean
<CRXLPY> both cards
<sebrock> Never together
<CRXLPY> thank you
<CRXLPY> btw what size monitor is on your mythbox sebrock? do you sit on your couch to watch tv/vid?
<sebrock> yes, right now is a 32" samsung LCD, but I plan on getting a bigger
<CRXLPY> well when I win the lottery I will have similar. but since I live in the real world I am working with what I have
<sebrock> Im a student :)
<CRXLPY> you are either in debt or otherwise subsidized
<sebrock> Actually I have no debts at all
<CRXLPY> awesome, I cheer your good sense
<sebrock> and a fairly good economy. Live in Sweden
<sebrock> but I do work some besides studying
<CRXLPY> well please realize not everyone has it as good as you, alot of the world cant say "I dont use it, it's old technology, why do you get something better"
<sebrock> I didnt mean to be an ass
 * laga still uses lots of old tech ;)
<CRXLPY> thank you, I appreciate that
<sebrock> And Im not here to brag about anything. I just made A point. Im sorry I cant help you more
<sebrock> there you go, talk to laga :D
<laga> oops ;)
<CRXLPY> Linux is first and foremost about getting use from "old tech"
<laga> is it?
<sebrock> well... for me its not using Windoze and constantly having to reboot
<CRXLPY> I am trying to say sebrock you did not help, you didnt even offer an answer to my question
<sebrock> did a try with "MediaPortal" once
 * sebrock shrugs
<sebrock> You talking about the first question?
<CRXLPY> you just spouted opinions about how I should do what you do
<sebrock> I dont know your knowledge in the matter, I just said if you DO have VGA or DVI go that way instead
<laga> calm down everyone?
<sebrock> I did say Im sorry if someone took it the wrong way
<CRXLPY> I asked how to get composite tvout to work and you said " If you can, why not use DVI or VGA?"   that was not an answer, it was an opinion
<sebrock> it was a suggestion first and foremost
<CRXLPY> if I was asking about composite , I wanted to know about composite, not dvi or vga.....  does that make any sense to you?
<CRXLPY> it was an irrelavent suggestion
<sebrock> clearly you are not here to get advice or suggestions anymore are you?
<sebrock> no it was not, because you would have gotten better picture and no hassle setting things up
<sebrock> gl hf
<CRXLPY> I am only giving you "suggestions" on how to offer better answers sebrock
<CRXLPY> so if someone is drowning in a lake, teach them to swim, do dell them they should have bought a boat
<CRXLPY> "dont"
<CRXLPY> "tell"
<sebrock> If I was you I would carry on debugging my issues instead of yelling here.
<CRXLPY> sorry for bad typrng
<CRXLPY> ok, lets continue debugging my issue please,  I want to use composite out from my dvr box to drive my tv, not vga, not dvi
<CRXLPY> hi laga how are you?
 * laga blinks
<chida> hello
<laga> CRXLPY: have you tried using "atitvout"?
<laga> i am using a PCI express and a PCI video card in one system, btw
<CRXLPY> yes, am actually playing with it now.  does atitvout need fglrx?
<laga> no
<CRXLPY> atitvout tvout gives "vbe call failed"
<laga> i dont think your card is still supported by fglrx
<CRXLPY> I dont think so either
<laga> CRXLPY: hum. did you look at xrandr?
<laga> just run xrandr while X is running
<laga> maybe you just need to enable the tv-out there
<CRXLPY> xrandr shows s-video but not composite, are they the same as far as it is conserned?
<laga> probably yes.
<laga> it's worth a try
<CRXLPY> well progress there laga it flickered, and xrandr --prop now shows a mode line for S-video
<CRXLPY> no pick yet, but...... ;)
<CRXLPY> btw I set load_detection 1
<CRXLPY> AHA!
<CRXLPY> after I fiddled with xrandr I decided to get grandr to help me see the options. and one click later the tv comes alive laga!!  and that is w/o shrinking mt desktop screen
<CRXLPY> thanks for being so helpful laga
<laga> i'm glad it worked
<CRXLPY> now that grandr helped me get it working I will run xrandr --prop to see what needed to be changed
<Juhser> Hello i need help. i cant install the glx-new driver for my 6600 graphic card. can somebody help me, please?
<laga> how did you try to install it?
<Juhser> sudo aptitude install and than with settings. but it say you do not appear the x driver please edit your xconfig
<Juhser> and at the console Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<laga> well, try the restricted manager
<Juhser> how?
<laga> ah, it's called jockey these days
<laga> run jockety-gtk
<Juhser> he could fin the packet jockety-gtk. or i make a mistake, because i new with linux
<laga> it's a binary. just open a terminal and run sudo jockey-gtk
<laga> or jockey-qt
<laga> or install it
<Juhser> jockey-gta is it
<Juhser> the say enabled and in use
<Juhser> jockey-gtk sorry type error
<Juhser> or must i restart the system?
<laga> well, what is not working?
<laga> you make it kinda hard to help you :)
<Juhser> when i resatrt the system it say running in low graphic mode
<Juhser> but i can try it again, pherhaps now it work. but i dont think so
<Juhser> and xserver setiingts say you dont using the x driver
<Juhser> nv x server setingts it say
<CRXLPY> well I got tv(sorta) but now the old issue of one channel full of static with a faint "echo" of the other side. I am going over what fixed it before, but as I recall it was rebooting that fixed the sound, not a linux solution (if ya know whuddameen lol)
<laga> i've got to run now, sorry
<Juhser> i make a reboot. iam back in few minutes... pherhaps. it work
<Juhser> ok :( pherhaps when ypou be back
<Juhser> you can help me
<CRXLPY> good bye laga  thanx again
<Juhser> no, dont work :(
<MythbuntuGuest05> Hi guys, thought I'd give this support channel a try. I have a full system up and running (very easy setup, thanks!), with the exception of one thing related to xmltv. Mythfilldatabase runs daily, but it doesn't seem to clean out old entries, i.e. I have many days in the past in mythweb by now. Any way around this?
<laga> no clue
<MythbuntuGuest05> I might run a nightly mysql script to clean out the old info, but I guess that shouldn't really be necessary.
<laga> mythtv should take care of that itself
<MythbuntuGuest05> My thinking too, at least it did in my previous setup. Do you by any chance know whether it's mythfilldatabase or the backend that takes care of this cleanup?
<laga> i think the housecleaning has changed in the last versions, so i don't know where it lives
<MythbuntuGuest05> So it could be something related to the upgrade from 0.20 to 0.21 then. Ok, I'll see if I can find it in the source somewhere to get a clue on how to solve it.
<MythbuntuGuest05> Found it in the housekeeping source. For some reason it defaults to saving 7 days of guide data in the past. It really doesn't matter that much then.
<MythbuntuGuest05> ... since it will still clean the old data.
<laga> great
<KjetilK> are there 0.21.1 packages available for 8.04 somewhere?
<laga> KjetilK: there is no 0.21.1
<laga> you can get weekly fixes builds on www.mythbuntu.org
<KjetilK> laga: oh, ok
<KjetilK> yeah, that looks good, thanks
<sebrock> Strange I could not shutdown the box from shutdown meny on desktop. I just got logged out to login page...
<MythbuntuGuest74> im getting a grup 18 error after install i found this page http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/GrubError18
<MythbuntuGuest74> im installing on a new drive with the old drive removed
<MythbuntuGuest74> should i have it use all but 300 for the partition instead of letting it do what it wants?
<MythbuntuGuest74> also curious which would be better for a backend a 1.2ghz with 3 sticks of 128 ram, or a 7hundred something ghz with 2 sticks of 128 ram?
<MythbuntuGuest74> umm, i got that backwards, the 1.2 has 2 ram slots the 7xx has 3 ram slots
<Tuv0k> a backend needs more than 512mb ram
<Tuv0k> those specs sound more like a frontend
<Tuv0k> 300 what?
<MythbuntuGuest74> no ive been running it with 256, i have hardware encoding
<Tuv0k> you can RUN it
<Tuv0k> but I was thinking more than just running
<Tuv0k> I have hardware encoding as well
<Tuv0k> I had 2gigs on my backend
<Tuv0k> only ran 1 job at a time
<Tuv0k> if it is only your backend, and not used as a desktop as well
<Tuv0k> then whatver
<MythbuntuGuest74> yeah i havent been running any jobs and its only backend nothing else
<Tuv0k> but I would not have my backend with 256 mb ram
<MythbuntuGuest74> the question wasnt if you would do it, the question was which is more important ram or processer speed
<Tuv0k> take a peek over your attitude and find the answer
<MythbuntuGuest74> dude, im sorry
<MythbuntuGuest74> please, could you tell me which is more important, ram or precesser speed
<Tuv0k> dude it all depends on what your trying to do. The question is higly subjective. I'd say ram any day.
<MythbuntuGuest74> all i want is the backend and mythweb
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1
<MythbuntuGuest74> that seems to say 256ram is plenty and under 1ghz is fine if using hardware encoding
<MythbuntuGuest74> cool
<laga> 256MB isn't that much.. i suggest you start with a light  weight (albeit ugly) theme like iulius
<MythbuntuGuest74> its backend only, why should the theme matter?
<^bot> what is the fix for the 6 day forcast which exists with this....
<^bot> Can't locate NDFDParser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweather/scripts/us_nws/ndfd.pl line 9.
<laga> no clue, but if you file a bug report i'm sure we can figure it out ;)
<laga> g'night
<^bot> adios
<Ohadio> hello there
<Ohadio> anybody home?
<Ohadio> I am using a freshly installed Mythbuntu on my HP m8330f. I am trying to use the Firewire connection with my SA8300HD... I've managed to get it to change channels, but I do not get any picture. The status line says "Signal %100 | (L__) Partial Lock, and I get a message saying "you should have gotten a channel lock already"
<Ohadio> on the same machine I have a pci-express 1x tuner card, and i cannot get mythbuntu to see it... any help would be appreciated!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-27
<B5Duster> hey all - quick question. Couldn't find anything on google on this one. I'm able to boot a diskless frontend box thru normal means but I'd like to do an HD install from the diskless session (not able to boot from CD drive). Is this possible?
<B5Duster> I have crappy little via epia sp series based front-end and I can't boot from my sata dvdrom drive or via my usb HDD so I'm looking for another (not too difficult) solution to get this front-end up and running without constantly network booting it
<B5Duster> I'm kind of at a loss
<B5Duster> Does anyone know how to install to HDD from a running diskless front-end session?
<B5Duster> I guess since I can boot a network image I could pass it the initrd and installer kernel..
<unimaginative> I wonder why this adapter is only working at 100Mbit / sec when it's advertised speed is 1Gbit /sec
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-28
<Essobi> Morning
<MythbuntuGuest86> Good Morning.
<dorgan1> hello everyone..I will be ordering a new computer in the next two weeks and I would like to turn my old P4 into a mythbox
<dorgan1> does anyone know of any PCI tunercards that have QAM?
<MythbuntuGuest86> http://mythic.tv/index.php/capture-tuner-devices/hd-5500.html
<MythbuntuGuest86> works fine for me.  I get qam off TW Austin.  But just the local channels though.
<jduggan> yo yo, quick question
<jduggan> how much fun is a nova-s going to be in latest mythbuntu
<jduggan> =]
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-29
<unimaginative> Has anyone had any luck playing a VC-1 stream? I get audio, but a black screen for video (mabye missing video codec?)
<Essobi> Morning.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-30
<josh_> is there a way to search for and apply updates using the command line?
<andre_pl> is it possible to turn my regular 9.04 box into mythbuntu?
<andre_pl> i spent a lot of time getting the audio working on it, had to use jack and stuff, dont want to have to re-do it all
<myth> hello all, i have an issue with my sound on Mythbuntu. I have a video card with HDMI sound and a Realtek sound card. HDMI is automatically default. How can i change the Realtek to be the default one overall?
<Essobi> Morning... WEEEEE!
<Trebor> Hello
<Trebor> I´ve got a problem with the sound in Mythbuntu. I´m using Mother board Zotac Mini-ITX nVidia 9300
<Trebor> I can play audio through hdmi, but I´m not able of playing audio through spdif (neither coaxial nor optical)
<Trebor> Any ideas about what can I try?
<Trebor> output of aplay -l can be seen in http://www.mythbntu.pastebin.com/m4aa73388
<Trebor> sorry, its http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m4aa73388
<Trebor> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gizmobay> I'm having a problem enabling the trunk weekly builds
<gizmobay> It's not showing frontend packages etc
<gizmobay> just just libmyth, mythbroweser and few themes
<superm1> when you say not showing, can you elaborate what isn't showing?
<superm1> plugins failed to build last week i think, but they should be fine this week
<gizmobay> yes, I run synaptic and I do a reload then I search for myth and all I see is mythbrowser, libmyth, and a few themes in the search results
<gizmobay> I'm using avenard repos for vdpau so I disabled and mythzoneminder trunk popped in the search results as well
<gizmobay> Maybe I need a newer mythbuntu-repos package?
<gizmobay> no that didn't help
<superm1> using avenard repos is possibly gonna mix things up
<superm1> new trunk builds queue tonight (including new plugins).  can you hold off one day and check bck tomorrow night to see if the new builds sort it out?
<superm1> if they don't ,then we can investigate further what happened
<gizmobay> okay, I'll check tomorrow
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 do you know of any adjusted drivers for the dell mini 10v touchpad
<superm1> Shadow__X, ping tseliot on it
<superm1> he should be able to point you to his fixed drivers
<superm1> they're landing in karmic and i think he backported them to jaunty
<Shadow__X> ah ok so it is noted that it is a problem
<Shadow__X> glad it wasnt only me trying to click was rediculous
<superm1> well it has a fixed driver when it ships
<superm1> with 8.04
<superm1> but 9.04 doesn't have that fixed driver
<Shadow__X> superm1, yeah i installed my own 9.05
<Shadow__X> 4*
<Shadow__X> also are you in the market to buy on
<Shadow__X> e
<Shadow__X> i got mine fore 192 shipped with bluetooth and 6 cell
<superm1> you might have problems with the webcam audio too on 9.04
<Shadow__X> hmm didnt give it enough time to try it out
<Shadow__X> is there info in the forum
<superm1> na, i've got plenty of netbooks already
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> i like this
<superm1> i dont know if this is in the forums about how to fix it
<Shadow__X> and its my first netbook
<superm1> i just know it was fixed in 8.04 and will be fixed again for 9.10 and later
<Shadow__X> awesome
<Shadow__X> tseliot ping
<rhpot1991> don't think he exists in here :)
<Shadow__X> tah ok where does he exist
<Shadow__X> i found info on it but that points to it being multitouch but i thought it wasnt
<superm1> Shadow__X, look at /whois for him
<Shadow__X> did nothing came up
<superm1> oh he must not be online right now then
<superm1> who else did i know that had one.. you can ask ScottK what he did.  he hangs out in the kubuntu places usually
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-31
<gizmobay> superm1, I removed the avenard mythvideo and then enabled the trunk builds in the repo then reloaded and mythvideo showed in synaptic.
<gizmobay> I'll have to uninstall avenard packages then reload to get trunk
<FisherPrice70> I've lost my channels after a recent update.. I've got plenty of signal strength on my DVB Haupagge tuner but no lock
<FisherPrice70> any ideas
<FisherPrice70> oh, and a lspci doesn't seem to identify the card
<FisherPrice70> hey pizzledizzle how much do you know about the hardware interfaces
<FisherPrice70> Please help, I've lost all my channels since an update I ran the other day, I'm using an Hauppage 500 DVB-T dual tuner
<FisherPrice70> dw, it's fixed, all I needed to do was to remove power to the computer.
<Essobi> Morning! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! TFMC. :)
<mazda01> is anyone aware of a limitation on pci devices in a machine? i want to put 1 pvr-350, 1 pvr-500, 1 network card, and 1 pci sata card on an old dell dimension 8200. just wondering if the tv cards will be ok with all that stuff on the pci bus?
<Daviey> mazda01: try it and see? :)
<Daviey> mazda01: I've had two Nova DVB-T and 1 PCI sata card without issues, on an old box
<mazda01> Daviey, i wanted to ask first because I am moving over my mysql database and all the cards and all the hard drives in this machine and before I do it all i'd like to know if it's even going to work or if it will be too much for the pci bus
<Daviey> mazda01: well the actual bus can do something like 127 MBytes a second..
<mazda01> Daviey, so you have 1 pci slot left or no?
<Daviey> sorry?
<Daviey> i am confused :)
<mazda01> Daviey, i am just asking how many slots you have and how many your using on your machine with the 2 dvb cards and pci sata card in it.
<Daviey> on.. not using that configuration anymore.
<Daviey> oh*
<Daviey> mazda01: I really think it will be okay, but i won't promise :)
<mazda01> ok, thanks
 * t1ger is having issues with his mythtv setup.
 * t1ger "MythSocket(2f732c0:26): readStringList: Error, timeout (quick)."
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-01
<mazda01> how do I stop mythtv from starting in the frontend immediately upon booting up mythbuntu>?
<mycosys> hi guys - when are the 'weekly' builds done, and is there some way to figure out what svn they are up to, and is there some sort of archive of them by their svns?
<miatech> is anyone available for help
<miatech> trying to get a hauppauge usb TV Tunner/ Recorder working with mythTV
<miatech> by the way the OS is Ubuntu
<mazda01> m trying to move over my mysql server to new a new machine. what do I need to do with the old machine mysql server? i have amarok, mythtv, and then there is a mysql and information_schema database. i ahve all the databases backed up into seperate files. I am not sure what to do next
<gordonjcp> !upnp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about upnp
<gordonjcp> does mythbuntu work as a upnp client?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-02
<Greek-Boy> when i run the backend or frontend it doesn't display text, just blocks
<Greek-Boy> anyone know of that problem?
<notlistening> Hi just installed mythbuntu and not chosen the lirc option on install now i am trying to get it to run in upd mode on startup any clues?
<MythbuntuGuest21> bluray playback audio help with 8.10 avenard updates, on some bluray rips using dumphd, it appears ffmpeg can't detect all the audio, thus I don't have an english track, i.e. ICE AGE, IRON MAN, also during Dark Knight it flips from 16:9 to borders midway through?
<MythbuntuGuest21> anybody know how to fix the audio problems, the dark knight is a glitch i don't really care too much about
<Seeker`> Dark Knight Blu Ray uses different aspect ratios
<Seeker`> the bank scene at the beginning is IMAX resolution, then it switches to a different ratio
<Seeker`> I believe some other scenes also use IMAX resolution
<MythbuntuGuest21> cool, anybody have ideas about how to get mplayer or ffmeg to find more audio tracks, i.e. no english track?  i used dumphd to rip the .m2ts, i.e. Ice Age, Wanted, and Iron Man all had similar issues, spanish and other tracks present, just not english
<Gumby> hi all.  anyone here have an hd-pvr and havei t working with mythtv?  Just wondering the install process involved
<Greek-Boy> when i run the backend or frontend it doesn't display text, just blocks
<Greek-Boy> anyone know of that problem?
<MythbuntuGuest21> anybody here know how to fix a problem with english audio tracks not showing up on bluray .m2ts ripped with dumphd, other tracks found, i.e. ICE AGE, WANTED, IRON MAN, other movies are fine
<MythbuntuGuest21> forgot to add, using svn .21 fixes with 8.10, mplayer -vo vdpau settings, video is fine on all rips
<packet-sent> 800mhz processor with 256mb using a DVB usb stick...any chance this spec would run a master backend?
<packet-sent> btw: will only be serving 1 frontend
<notlistening> Hi i am having trouble getting the last stage of lirc working. I have a HDhomerun and have it working with irw and not i just need to input into mythTV but i am not sure what to do now any pointers?
<notlistening> I am on 9.04 and have attempted to create a lircrc file but not sure if it is working
<notlistening> npw it works but the output from myth says for each press: lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lircd.pid
<notlistening> lircd: Permission denied
<notlistening> but lircd is already running
<notlistening> it seems myth is trying to spawn it each time
<jduggan> id suggest
<jduggan> the user that lircd runs as
<jduggan> doesnt have permissions to write :)
<notlistening> jduggan, thanks I will try changing user
<notlistening> I am running the frontend over ssh onto my desktop at the moment
<notlistening> lircd is being run as root
<notlistening> and mythfrontend by my local user not myth
<lofty40> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Greek-Boy> when i run the backend or frontend it doesn't display text, just blocks'
<Greek-Boy> anyone know of that problem?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-02
<abarbaccia> hey guys - who was the one who developed the network boot portion of MCC?
<Technophil> abarbaccia: you might be better to ask on ubuntu-mythtv-dev but I think its hidden in google somewhere also
<Technophil> I recall some comments that they are no longer active in development
<rhpot1991> abarbaccia: yep, the author is no longer maintaining it, someone was working on a new version of it but I think they have also fallen off the radar
<Twiggy2cents> hey does anybody know why both ubuntu software center and synaptic only show mythtv 0.22.1.  My mythbuntu machine is running 23 and my other ubuntu box was running 23.  I have updated the repos and it still says 22
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: old version of ubuntu/mythbuntu?
<Twiggy2cents> DOH running 9.10!
<Twiggy2cents> thank you!
<hot_wheelz> Hi,
<hot_wheelz> How does someone attach a nick to the logs that mythbuntu log grabber generates and then posts to mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<hot_wheelz> Just so you can id them easily rather than being Anonymous all the time?
<hot_wheelz> Thanks.
<hot_wheelz> i ask because i have some logs i want to submit to fix a couple of issues
<hot_wheelz> is there no1 here atm?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-03
<Big_D_271>  can anyone help with S-video on a 9500 GT?
<Technophil> depends what you want?
<dewman> its a beautiful day in the neighborhood. =)
<Gibby1313> I am having a permissions issue when I am mounting a cifs from a windows box that has all my movies, I am getting directory is not writeable but I am able to touch a file in it
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, sounds like the mythtv group may need write access to it?
<tgm4883> where did you mount the share?
<Gibby1313> wierd, i copied 1 movie from my mount to /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ and it found all of them
<Gibby1313> I just have to read on how to find the imbd info automatically now for 2000+ videos, if i can't figure it out I will be back
<tgm4883> Gibby1313, jamu
<Gibby1313> What is the Jamu NFS Override?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<rhpot1991> any ipod users around?
<dewman> rhpot1991, not I....android.
<rhpot1991> dewman: which device?
<dewman> droid 1
<rhpot1991> already tested :)
<dewman> patiently waiting for 2.2 to come out...
 * rhpot1991 too
<dewman> whatcha testing?
<rhpot1991> dewman: video files
<dewman> ahh...
<dewman> was hoping you were going to say a new mythmote.... =)
 * superm1 hugs his newly froyo flavored evo
 * rhpot1991 curses verizon
 * dewman will load 2.2 himself if it doesn't hurry up and get here. 
<tafkaz> hallo zusammen!
<tafkaz> probleme mit dem Grabber:
<tafkaz> /usr/bin/tv_grab_eu_epgdata
<tafkaz> Use of uninitialized value $time in localtime at /usr/share/perl5/Date/Format.pm line 123.
<tafkaz> Your PIN will expire around Thu Jan  1 01:00:00 EET 1970
<tafkaz> format error: file is too short
<tafkaz> Pin ist gerade neu
<tafkaz> und jetzt krieg ich auf einmal keine neuen daten mehr
<tafkaz> weiss einer bitte Rat?
<tafkaz> ups...i am in the wrong channel
<tafkaz> sorry for any disturbance
<dewman> we are all sleeping here....
<dewman> =)
<tafkaz> lol...ok!
<tafkaz> sleep well then!
<mrand> tafkaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/544522?
<mrand>    *sigh*
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #544522 in xmltv (Ubuntu): “[lucid] latest version of Date::Manip breaks tv_grab_uk_rt ”
<Gibby1313> so i got jamu working mostly... is there a way to clear all the meta databases? then is there a way to run jamu and make it accept (1) the default unless it find more than 1 possiblity?
<rhpot1991> dewman: you see it yet?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-04
<hot_wheelz> hi guys even if you had an error say like a week ago it should still be in your logs when you pull the logs with log graber right?
<hot_wheelz> anyone?
<hot_wheelz> can somone please check https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/567669
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #567669 in Mythbuntu: “Irrecoverable recorder error”
<hot_wheelz> Thanks
<hot_wheelz> Zinn yes i posted my log file to help out
<Zinn> Hi hot_wheelz, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<hot_wheelz> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 are you there?
<hot_wheelz> also what version of the Afatech
<hot_wheelz> firmware
<hot_wheelz> ships with 10.04?
<hot_wheelz> by default
<hot_wheelz> is it lower than 4.95.0
<dewman> rhpot1991, no update yet.....
<rhpot1991> dewman: you can apply it yourself
<dewman> rhpot1991, yep.... just pulled the official release from google and just applied it.
<extasy> anyone here?
<rhpot1991> !ask | extasy
<Zinn> extasy: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<extasy> it had to do with an environment problem.
<extasy> Using runtime prefix = /usr
<extasy> Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<extasy> Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<extasy> even thou I start my mythtv with export HOME=/home/mythtv ; mythbackend -l /var/log/mythbackend.log -d
<extasy> why is home varible not set in system itself?
<superm1> extasy, why aren't you using the upstart job?
<superm1> and you are missing the user parameter
<extasy> I start my backend from script..
<extasy> what upstart job?
<superm1> /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<superm1> it comes in the backend package
<superm1> it should be able to manage the backend for you
<superm1> and restart it if it dies etc
<extasy> should this conf be loaded by starting mythtvbackend without my help?
<superm1> it should be started automatically when you booted the system actually
<superm1> okay lets do this... start over from the beginning.
<superm1> what version of the OS
<superm1> what version of the packages
<superm1> and what problem pre-empted you to try to write a custom script to start the backend
<extasy> I'm on 9.10
<superm1> 9.10 mythbuntu, or 9.10 ubuntu
<superm1> and are you using autobuilds?
<extasy> with
<extasy> Please attach all output as a file in bug reports.
<extasy> MythTV Version   : 25496
<extasy> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes
<extasy> Network Protocol : 23056
<superm1> okay so yes, autobuilds
<superm1> so it should have installed an upstart job to /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<superm1> do you see that there?
<extasy> yes I have it written by no less then you! :)
<superm1> :)
<superm1> okay, so make sure no backend is running  first, and then try running "sudo start mythtv-backend"
<superm1> that should start the backend
<superm1> if it doesn't, then check /var/log/mythbackend.log and it should tell you exactly what went wrong..
<extasy> superm1, when running the script nothing hapens
<extasy> I killed the backend..
<extasy> I have the log in tail -f
<extasy> no acction when doing a sudo start mythtv-backend
<extasy> I get this message : mythtv-backend start/running, process 18418
<tgm4883> that looks good?
<tgm4883> looks like it is running to me
<extasy> but there is no process running on that number
<tgm4883> thats odd
<extasy> /etc/init.d$ sudo kill -9 18418
<extasy> kill: No such process
<tgm4883> sudo stop mythtv-backend
<extasy> sudo stop mythtv-backend
<extasy> stop: Unknown instance:
<tgm4883> and doing a start again gives you the same message?
<extasy> henrik@mythtv:/etc/init.d$ sudo start mythtv-backend
<extasy> mythtv-backend start/running, process 18473
<extasy> ohh sorry
<extasy> found it in another log file
<extasy> 2010-08-04 19:39:14.506 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<extasy> 2010-08-04 19:39:14.556 Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<extasy> 2010-08-04 19:39:14.606 Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<extasy> 2010-08-04 19:39:14.656 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<extasy> that is why it's exeting..
<tgm4883> superm1, where do we set HOME?
<extasy> so I have been using the 'export HOME=/home/mythtv ; mythbackend -l /var/log/mythbackend.log -d' as startup
<extasy> just to get the backend working
<tgm4883> extasy, pastebin the output of 'env'
<superm1> extasy, do you have an /etc/default/mythtv-backend file?
<superm1> if so, can you please rename it temporarily and try again?
<extasy> I have renamed it..
<extasy> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/X3B29JnK
<extasy> should I try agan to start it?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> superm1, at the very least, shouldn't it be using /home/henrik as the base there?
<superm1> tgm4883, not when started from upstart i dont think
<tgm4883> ok, but he can't start it as his user either?
<tgm4883> from command line
<superm1> well he wasn't using the --user parameter
<tgm4883> so it doesn't default to the current user?
<extasy>  sudo start mythtv-backend
<extasy> start: Job is already running: mythtv-backend
<superm1> well stop the job first, and then start it
<tgm4883> odd that it says that though. Shouldn't it try to restart itself?
<rhpot1991> make sure /etc/default/mythtv-backend doesn't exist before you start it
<extasy> now it started :)
<superm1> so something in there was causing a mess
<superm1> what's it's contents?
<extasy> let me pastebin it for you
<extasy> or its a small file
<extasy> # User as which to run
<extasy> USER=mythtv
<extasy> # Replace all arguments to mythtv-backend
<extasy> ARGS="--logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log"
<superm1> ah ha
<superm1> the ARGS was missing --user
<extasy> I have not changed these files..
<superm1> fortunately, you can just remove that file and all will be well and good in the world again
<extasy> should I in rc.local just write start mythtv-frontend?
<extasy> not service etc etc?
<extasy> like 'service start /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend'
<extasy> superm1, do you have a good answere?
<superm1> extasy, are you using gnome or xfce?
<extasy> xfce
<superm1> then if you go into mcc, you should be able to just check the start up automatically thing
<superm1> and it will do it for you
<extasy> but I need it to be started in script.. I have other things started in sequal
<superm1> then set up a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart that starts a shell script to do it all sequentially
<superm1> what are the other things?
<extasy> sasc
<extasy> then it sleeps for 10 seconds
<extasy> then it starts the backend
<superm1> !sasc-ng
<Zinn> sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<superm1> can't really help you much more in here
<extasy> well I just want to know how to start mythbackend
<extasy> from script
<extasy> I am not about to discuss it..
<superm1> considering that's what you're workign with, we can't really help you more in here
<extasy> ju just asked me what I was starting before.. It has nothing to do with my question.
<superm1> we're not about enabling people to use it thought
<superm1> the developers for it should be able to help get you up and running if you want to go that route
<extasy> my provider has no problem with it.. it's not wrong here..
<extasy> well I have no problem with it
<extasy> I only have problem with getting enviroment working for backend
<extasy> so starting your script from rc.local
<extasy> lets keep it to that
<superm1> regardless what your provider see it as, you won't get any help from us for something related to it
<superm1> sorry
<extasy> okej.. next question
<extasy> since some time ago I lost alot of my pictures in video
<extasy> looking at themovedb
<extasy> they are all there..
<extasy> And the video plugin gets the right information about the movie the meta text
<extasy> so I get the plot of the movie
<extasy> but the pictures are not downloaded as front any more
<extasy> it still works gr8 with tv epps but not with movies
<kcormier> Hi all.  Is anyone else having trouble accessing mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> kcormier, yep, thats not good. thanks for the warning
<kcormier> well.  I have a lot of other questions.  but I was going to try and figure some of them out myself.  Now you guys are my only resource, really not good. ;)
<tgm4883> there are the forums too
<tgm4883> but ask away
<rhpot1991> extasy: using storage groups?
<rhpot1991> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/08/how-do-you-get-movies-andor-music-into-your-home-theater.ars
<Zinn> [arstechnica.com] How do you get movies and/or music into your home theater?
<rhpot1991> everyone go represent ^
<kcormier> mythbuntu.org is back
<tgm4883> kcormier, mythbuntu.org is back up
<kcormier> lol
<tgm4883> yea we restarted the server
<kcormier> I guess my biggest question is, how can i get involved in mythbuntu, and what kind of environment can I expect to be working in.  I'm a talented enough developer and system/server admin.  I am young though, wet behind the ears so to speak.  More than anything I'm looking for a mentor.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: http://www.mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved
<rhpot1991> lots of ways to contribute
<tgm4883> kcormier, great news. Join us in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev and check that site rhpot1991 linked
<tgm4883> while those pages are great, if you don't have a particular area of interest let me know what you are good at and I can give you stuff to work on
<kcormier> thanks tgm.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: ok so you have a motorolloa dch 3200
<kcormier> yup
<rhpot1991> tune it to a local channel
<kcormier> by local channel you mean?
<rhpot1991> ABC, NBC, Fox, something
<rhpot1991> they are less likely to be encrypted, so you want to test those first
<rhpot1991> after you do that, you are going to hit power then quickly hit ok/select and hold it
<rhpot1991> it should boot into a diagnosis screen (black and white)
<kcormier> ok
<rhpot1991> now its gonna get rough cause I haven't been in here in a long time, can you list the menu choices?
<kcormier> current channel status?
<rhpot1991> see whats in there, that might list the encryption
<kcormier> cci: 0x00
<rhpot1991> yes good
<rhpot1991> that means 5c is not on for this channel
<rhpot1991> currently at least
<rhpot1991> (more on that later)
<kcormier> when i look at port status for 1394 it says "5c implementation: no"
<kcormier> is that significant?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: surf around the menus and look for something that says either firewire: active or 1394 active
<rhpot1991> or maybe words about disabled or enabled
<kcormier> active: yes, enabled: no
<kcormier> sorry
<kcormier> backwards
<kcormier> enabled: yes, active: no
<rhpot1991> ok so it says 1394 is active?
<rhpot1991> err enabled
<kcormier> confused us both.  yes it is enabled
<rhpot1991> ok good
<rhpot1991> so now you can exit out of here
<rhpot1991> launch mythtv-setup from the menu
<kcormier> ok.  I don't have the cable box hooked up to my myth box yet.  I'll have to order another cable box first.  I just wanted to see if it was going to be worth it.
<kcormier> If I could expect it to work correctly.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: well, thats a bit of a loaded question firewire isn't the most reliable option IMO
<rhpot1991> but it works sometimes, and can get channels that other tuners often can't
<rhpot1991> kcormier: I would try hooking it up and messing around with it
<rhpot1991> you can still use it for watching tv, just not both at the same time
<rhpot1991> the next 2 steps would be to set it up as a tuner in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> then after that you need to setup a primer, I'd recommend using: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/firewire_primer.pl
<kcormier> alright
<kcormier> you said sometimes the firewire will get you channels that other methods won't.  Why is that?
<rhpot1991> and then tell me I need to put that into the wiki
<rhpot1991> kcormier: well before we had tuners that could do component, firewire was the only way to record HD channels that weren't your locals
<rhpot1991> I hardly use my firewire anymore now that I have a HD-PVR 1212 though
<rhpot1991> I do use firewire for tuning channels, just not for recording, unless all my other tuners are used
<kcormier> when you say tuning, you mean you use firewire to change channels rather than an ir blaster or something like that?
<kcormier> but then use the hd tuner to record it (circumventing c5?)
<rhpot1991> yep
<kcormier> have you ever heard of soc?
<Gibby> my PS3 is recognizing my backend however it does not see any of the videos, I am able to stream them from a normal front end..... any help?
<mrand> Gibby: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/438651#438651
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] UPnP, ripped DVD's, and the PS3 | MythTV | Users
<Gibby> mrand: thanks I will check it out in a few, filling a complaint against my ISP
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-05
<kcormier> hey all.  So what are the best recommended remote and pvr for a myth setup?  budget of $350 for both. (i know this is subjective, just looking for recommendations)
<mrand> kcormier: a number of tuners and capture devices come with mce remotes, most of which work great.
<mrand> as for which tuner, depends on what you want to do.  You said earlier that you had a cable box - are you going to continue with that, or change to something else?  If you switch to over-the-air, then HDHR is the best choice.  If you plan to stick with cable and you want HD, then the HD-PVR 1212 is  pretty much the only way to go right now.
<kcormier> i want high def cable.  rhpot1991 was telling me about how he controls via firewire and records via a pvr.  I think this is what I would most like to duplicate.
<mrand> kcormier: yep.  Looks like the 1212 is onsale right now... http://www.erwincomputers.com/1212.html or a few dollars more at Amazon.
<Zinn> [www.erwincomputers.com] Hauppauge HD PVR High-Definition H.264 Video Recorder (1212)
<mrand> kcormier: can your computer handle Hidef playback?
<kcormier> quad core amd w/ 4 gigs of ram as a front end/back end.  Integrated video though I think.  Willing to upgrade that if I can fit it all in that $350 budget.
<kcormier> integrated Radeon HD 4200
<kcormier> have you used erwincomputers.com before?  it is 20 bucks more at newegg.
<Zinn> [erwincomputers.com] ERWINCOMP.COM - Electronics, GPS, Cell Phones, Computers, and Gadgets
<mrand> I haven't, but I found it via google shopping and it had huge number of good reviews.  I'd check reseller ratings also, but assuming I didn't find anything, I'd probably go for it.
<mrand> For true high-def playback, you might need something approaching 3 GHz since you have integrated graphics.
<mrand> Since it is what you have, might as well try it... if it stutters, then buy an Nvidia VDPAU capable card.
<kcormier> good to know.  always been a big fan of rr.  It is 2.9 GHz quad core.   It will be doing double duty running VirtualBox as well so it may be good to upgrade in the future (shouldn't ever be doing both though).
<mrand> I'll bet it does just fine.
<kcormier> so the remote that comes with the 1212 is acceptable?  A little excited to get started with this.  Will be ordering the new cable box tomorrow to go w/ the pvr so I can get started hopefully early next week.
<mrand> Unless there is a driver level problem with the one on the 1212, it should be fine.  If there is a problem, alternative mce remotes are a dime a dozen.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<mrand> kcormier: doesn't look like the driver problem in the 1212 has been resolved yet: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/445502   You might as well get it and try it out... if it doesn't work, then buy a different one.   Just know that you don't have to buy rhpot1991's $432 remote ;-)
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] HDPVR and lirc_zilog drive me crazy | MythTV | Users
<rhpot1991> haha
<rhpot1991> mrand: I only own 2 890s
<rhpot1991> and a very expensive onkyo receiver
<rhpot1991> you could use a remote with the HDHR too
<rhpot1991> kcormier: I've very happy with the combination of HDHR and HDPVR, allows me to record anything I want
<mrand> kcormier: Are you wanting channels only available via cable?
<mrand> rhpot1991: he can always go for the HDHR later
<rhpot1991> mrand: ya not sure how I feel about which to recommend first
<rhpot1991> will be interesting to see what happens when the hdhr-prime comes about
<mrand> I checked their forums just yesterday - still no word on the beta even, so it'll still be a while.
<mrand> To me it is a no brainer... the HDPVR is usable for every channel.  HDHR is not.
<rhpot1991> mrand: HDHR can record 4+ shows at once, and is cheaper
<rhpot1991> that plus firewire and you are good
<rhpot1991> HDPVR can record one at a time, and required another stb
<mrand> unless the shows he wants are on encrypted channels.
<rhpot1991> wich is $9-13 a month
<mrand> I understand what you mean.
<rhpot1991> mrand: depends on his firewire I guess
<rhpot1991> I was able to get by with firewire for ages, only channel I missed was FXHD
<rhpot1991> and at the time the shield was only in SD
<rhpot1991> so pvr-x50 got that
<kcormier> sorry i disappeared.  set up hulu so i could watch something while I wait for parts, gonna catch up
<kcormier> so I didn't quite follow your previous convo.  What is the hdhr?  Also, is anyone else using hulu on mythbuntu?  how is the video quality?
<mrand> kcormier: so our mini-debate really revolves around which channels you are likely to be wanting to record from.  If they are encrypted, you need the HDPVR (aka 1212).
<mrand> If they aren't, then the HDHR is less expensive and can capture more shows at once.
<kcormier> ahh.  gotcha.  hdpvr.
<kcormier> comcast is locking out a LOT of their channels with encryption of some type (can't pick it up with my tv)
<kcormier> and because of where I am, there is very little over the air signal.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] Channels « Welcome to SiliconDust
<rhpot1991> plug your zip in there
<rhpot1991> that said, anything not your locals in HD will most likely go away
<rhpot1991> the channels 1-78 were thrown in clear QAM for the digital transition and will move away at some point
<rhpot1991> so you should ignore them so you aren't sad when they go goodbye
<kcormier> lol.  alright.  I'm gonna do the hdpvr for now.  When things settle I might add the hdhd or equivalent of the time so that I can record anything open w/ that, and still have the pvr to fall back for the stuff that is encrypted if it makes sense then.
<kcormier> but I can see where the hdhd would be nice
<kcormier> those are all the over the air channels?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: comcast should broadcast all your locals in clear QAM
<rhpot1991> and the HDHR can do what is called multirec, so it can record multiple shows on a tuner as long as they are in the same multiplex
<rhpot1991> multiplex is the right word, right mrand?
<rhpot1991> so for me I can record I think CBS and Fox at the same time
<rhpot1991> and then ABC and NBC are different
<kcormier> gotcha
<rhpot1991> kcormier: you could hope that woot has HDHRs again
<rhpot1991> they had them for 85 a few days ago
<kcormier> decent.  I'd like to be able to do the encrypted stuff, so I'm gonna go with the pvr for now.  But I like the idea of the hdhr down the road.
<kcormier> if comcast doesn't lock everything up
<rhpot1991> kcormier: by law (not that it matters much) they have to give you your locals
<kcormier> good to know.  I'm willing to give em hell.
<Zinn> kcormier: Please watch your language.
<kcormier> my bad.  Anyone here using hulu with mythtv on an hdtv?
<mrand> kcormier: I'd check the ubuntu forums, or mythtv-users mailing list archive
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^ you still?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: I tried it and wasn't impressed, thats about as far as I got
<mrand> Everyone wave goodbye to google wave.
<kcormier> i'm using it now.  i really like hulu.  It's just very choppy.  really kinda aggravating me right now.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: pretty much, flash sucks
<rhpot1991> mrand: where is it going?
<mrand> rhpot1991: you didn't use it, so they're giving up.
<rhpot1991> but I did
<kcormier> do you guys think upgrading from an integrated graphics card would help hulu playback at 1920x1080?  Right now it is cpu bound (single threaded :-\)
<kcormier> Or do you guys think the flash player is just hopeless?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: mostly cpu there I think
<rhpot1991> flash doesn't utilize GPU to offload, especially not in linux
<rhpot1991> kcormier: that said I'd recommend a VDPAU capable card for anything myth related
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | kcormier
<Zinn> kcormier: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<hot_wheelz> can anyone confirm there is a bug repoprt in for this error - More info to follow
<hot_wheelz> after installing some updates and then clicking restart i get the following msg - reboot failed please restart manually
<hot_wheelz> but the system reboots anyway
<hot_wheelz> I will  test it on my laptop give me a min
<hot_wheelz> Runnning ubutu 10.04 on laptop
<hot_wheelz> back in a min
<hot_wheelz> mmm..nope  didn't get the error in regular ubuntu 10.04
<hot_wheelz> has anyone else seen this?
<christip> Hi, after every boot of my mythbuntu 10.04 system I get the following error when trying to watch live tv: "Error: MythTV is using all inputs, but there are no active recordings?". I use mythtv version 25409 (trunk) and a Hauppauge HVR 1900 (I use the analog input).
<christip> To temporarily fix this issue I have to close mythfrontend, open mythbackend setup, go to the TV card section, delete the string "/dev/video0" and write exactly the same string in again. After rebooting the error occurs again. Does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<mrand> christip: Have you tried just restarting the backend?
<dewman> isnt there a banner that used to show up when you ssh into your mythbox?
<dewman> I cant remember what that package was...
<mrand> I don't know about the package.   Is there something in your /etc/motd?
<rhpot1991> dewman: mythtv-status?
<rhpot1991> or do you mean byobu?
<dewman> mythtv-status, is that a package?
<rhpot1991> john@unicron:~$ apt-cache search mythtv-status
<rhpot1991> mythtv-status - Show the status of a MythTV backend
<mrand> just execute mythtv-status from the command line
<dewman> ok, well it says it depends on libmyth-perl but it wont be installed.
<dewman> so....I will need to figure that problem out..
<dewman> found it...
<dewman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/510215
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #510215 in Mythbuntu: “Can't [re]install mythtv-status”
<rhpot1991> dewman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dewman> rhpot1991, Just did it.....Same thing....
<rhpot1991> dewman: which version of ubuntu/mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> and are you running autobuilds?
<dewman> yep, it appears in that bug report that I should have the testing repo turned on.
<dewman> .23
<dewman> 9.10
<dewman> opps.. lacking the typing skills today.
<rhpot1991> dewman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<rhpot1991> and enable the testing ppa
<rhpot1991> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mythtv-status
<dewman> rhpot1991, I think that did it... =)
<dewman> woohoo....It worked.
<rhpot1991> dewman: great
<dewman> Status..........: Thu Aug 5 2010, 10:39 AM
<dewman> Total Disk Space: Total space is 1,078.1 GB, with 770.6 GB used (71.5%)
<rhpot1991> you need more hard drives :)
<dewman> I know.....
<dewman> Actually I need to start watching shows...
<rhpot1991> Total Disk Space: Total space is 3,192.3 GB, with 2,739.9 GB used (85.8%)
<dewman> haha....So do you!
<rhpot1991> and that doesn't include my 1TB external drive for videos :)
<rhpot1991> sadly my backend can't hold any more drives though
<dewman> yeah that brings up another sore item for me......I was toying with mytharchive for a little bit, but just couldnt get it to work correctly, so instead of archiving everything, I will just need to watch it...
<dewman> I'm out of slots, ide channels, and sata channels.
<dewman> so yes, bigger hd's are the main factor.
<mrand> Total Disk Space.: Total space is 465.5 GB, with 439.4 GB used (94.4%)
<mrand> *I* need more hard drives
<rhpot1991> mrand: yes you do
<rhpot1991> and some HD
<dewman> wow.....
<dewman> thats cutting it close..
<mrand> That's my /var parition.
<mrand> I should probably clean out some logs.  Myth sometimes goes mad-dog crazy.
<Gibby> what is the default desktop? I am trying to use NX to remote in but can'
<Gibby> t get any of the desktops to work except XFCE and it is all funky
<mrand> Gibby: I'm typing to you right now on gnome via NX.
<mrand> dewman: no, this is cutting it close: /dev/md0                 46601     34065     10130  78% /boot
<Gibby> mrand: Wierd......
<rhpot1991> NX plays well with gnome, not so much with xfce in my experience
<dewman> mrand, yep
<Gibby> mrand: If I select GNOME with NX for my mythbackend it just gives me a black screen... I have NX working on about 5 other servers with no problems
<rhpot1991> I haven't used it in ages, but it used to spawn off all sorts of windows back then
<rhpot1991> Gibby: mythbuntu uses xfce by default, ubuntu uses gnome
<mrand> Gibby: I assume you've tried firing up a gnome session locally to make sure it's installed and working correctly?
<kcormier1> crap.  i missed the first part of this convo.  was just planning on setting up nx today too
<Gibby> well whatever the default is for the mythbuntu backend
<rhpot1991> kcormier1: vnc
<mrand> kcormier1: you didn't miss much... just that Gibby is having trouble.
<Gibby> mrand: I am having all sorts of "server" issues this week at home and work errrrr
<kcormier1> gotcha.  I'd rather nx as I can do it from outside my lan.  Sorry to hear Gibby.
<Gibby> kcormier1: NX is usually easy and straight forward
<rhpot1991> Gibby: I think you need to select xfce, but like I said last time I used NX it didn't play as well with xfce as it did with gnome
<Gibby> rhpot1991: it doesn't give me all the options in XFCE, like network and crap
<mrand> Gibby: I'd log into a gnome session on the backend locally to make sure gnome is running right.
<Gibby> ugh, the server is in a rack already :(
<rhpot1991> mrand: you are running ubuntu with mythtv packages and not mythbuntu then?
<mrand> rhpot1991: correct.  But Gibby should be able to log out of the xfce session and then log in with a gnome session.
<rhpot1991> mrand: I'm not so sure about that, I believe the gnome packages will not be installed
<mrand> rhpot1991: that's my point ;-)
<kcormier> are you using freenx from the repo or are you using the debs from nomachine?
<rhpot1991> mrand: ya if he was running gnome NX would talk much better with it
<Gibby> debs from nomachine
<kcormier> how did you configure the client?
<mrand> rhpot1991:  "ubuntu desktop" on mcc refers to gnome, doesn't it?
<kcormier> when you configure the desktop, did you click settings to run a custom command?
<kcormier> http://geekyprojects.com/general/manage-mythtv-remotely-with-nx/
<Zinn> [geekyprojects.com]    Manage Your MythTV Box Remotely Using NX | geekyprojects.com
<rhpot1991> mrand: I believe so
<rhpot1991> what kcormier pasted looks very familiar
<rhpot1991> it spawned off a bunch of windows every time I conneced though
<rhpot1991> and thats when I went to vnc instead
<kcormier> spawned off windows on your client or server?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: client
<mrand> I've never had that trouble
<rhpot1991> this was quite some time ago too, so maybe its better now, who knows
<mrand> But then again, I don't do xfce remotely
<rhpot1991> mrand: only happened with xfce, not gnome
<Gibby> i will test that in a second, trying to find how to launch vlc on my master for stream.... it was in my bash history but havn't used it in a couple weeks and it is gone :(
<Gibby> it worked however, it is not "correct" missing alot in the top info bar
<mrand> Gibby: mine goes a bit crazy on rare occasions and I have to shut it down and restart it.
<mrand> You saying vnc worked or nx?
<Gibby> NX
<Gibby> what is the cli to launch the network gui?
<mrand> Actually, now that I think about it, I haven't had trouble in many many months... probably after I upgraded versions.  If you just pulled the .deb though, that shouldn't be it.  Uhhh, not sure what you're referring to Gibby.
<Gibby> mrand: usually on the top right you can click and change network options, like ip and dns and gateway but it is not there when I use NX, i know there is a cli i can use to launch it just don't remember what it is for buntu
<mrand> Gibby: Ah, you mean the standard Ubuntu thing.  That icon has never shown up on a remote sessions for me.  nm-applet maybe?
<Gibby> ugh
<Gibby> had to kill it then restart it, thanks mrand
<mrand> Gibby: gui version: I believe it may be sudo network-admin.
<Gibby> mrand: sudo nm-applet worked
<Gibby> damn, i need another server....... hmmmmmm
<Zinn> Gibby: Please watch your language.
<kees-jan> Hi
<kees-jan> Has anyone packaged mythtv 0.23.1 yet?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it's on the 0.23.1 PPA
<superm1> i'm not sure if mythbuntu-repos  will offer it yet though
<superm1> tgm4883 have you published a version to that will?
<tgm4883> superm1, no
<tgm4883> unless you want me to stop work on mythbuntu-bare :)
<mrand> hah.  wasn't it just last week that tgm4883 swore that no more changes would be needed?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah i think it was
<tgm4883> !stab mrand
 * Zinn stabs mrand with a rusty spork.
<superm1> we showed him
<mrand> lol
<tgm4883> yea, don't remind me
<superm1> kees-jan, you can manually enable the PPA if you want to
<tgm4883> -repos will either A) always need to be touched
<tgm4883> or B) we will need it to download a file during compile that will always need to be touched
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.23.1
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] 0.23.1 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<mrand> tgm4883: I'm not scared of rusty sporks anymore... I just got my tetanus shot.  Iin prep for going to Taiwan.
<tgm4883> should just need to replace the 0.23 with 0.23.1 in mythbuntu-repos.list
<superm1> B is better
<tgm4883> superm1, yes, B is better
<tgm4883> and how I plan on doing it
<superm1> especially if it happens during the autobuilds magic
<tgm4883> i'm up against FF though with -bare
<mrand> superm1: think it would hurt to wait one more week on the repo stuff?
<tgm4883> so unless someone wants to work on -bare with me, patches are welcome :)
<superm1> sorry i'm up my knees on ubiquity stuff atm
<tgm4883> mrand, probably fine with waiting a week, but we need to get the final 0.23 build pushed
<mrand> tgm4883: I wasn't considering it a feature, so I was figuring it could go in after FF.
<tgm4883> yea it's a feature
<mrand> hrm
<tgm4883> i'm pretty sure anyway
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<superm1> bare is
<superm1> repos isn't
<tgm4883> yea
<mrand> That's what I meant.
<tgm4883> cause it adds functionality
<superm1> and based on the ubuntu-tweak discussion that's happening, i dont see us getting buy off still on the inclusion of something to enable PPAs so easily still
 * mrand needs to read up on tweak vs. opportunistic-apps-stable-release
<tgm4883> !stab opportunistic-apps-stable-release
 * Zinn stabs opportunistic-apps-stable-release with a sharpened mce remote.
<kees-jan> superm1: Just finished installing 0.23.1. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-06
<dewman> ! stab windows xp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about stab windows xp
<dewman> !stab windows xp
 * Zinn stabs windows xp with a rusty spork.
<dewman> yay
<dewman> =)
<Twiggy2cents> anybody available for a graphics card question?
<Twiggy2cents> hey do you guys have some time for a graphics/ubuntu related question?
<rhpot1991> !ask | Twiggy2cents
<Zinn> Twiggy2cents: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rhpot1991> and stick around for an answer
<Twiggy2cents> sorrry :)
<Twiggy2cents> I just set up a dual core 2.4 celeron system with 2 gigs of ram as a front end,  the front end video runs great on the onboard video (with avg. 50% load on cores and cpu + playback profile)  When using a pcie Nvidia GeForce 210 512MbDDR2 card it stutters on playback.  VDPAU Normal helps some but it still does it(the cores run at aroun 90% then).  VDPAU slim degrades quality alot and all the other options have the same issue, ex
<Twiggy2cents> cept for slim which is bad quality.   This is using the 256.44 driver
<Twiggy2cents> the onboard video is a intel chipset something or other
<kcormier> hey all.  I took an archive of a dvd (iso) and now I can't delete it.
<Twiggy2cents> Im sorry that this isnt the correct chan but nobody is answering on nvidia.
<kcormier> hi Twiggy2cents.  Don't know if you're already getting help, but if not, you wanna repeat your question?
<rhpot1991> what drivers are you using Twiggy2cents ?
<rhpot1991> nvidia-current for 10.04 is 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<rhpot1991> kcormier: I'd check permissions on the iso
<rhpot1991> IIRC there was a bug where you created an iso but couldn't delete it from the frontend
<rhpot1991> I think you need to chmod 775 the file
<kcormier> where would it be located?
<Twiggy2cents> rhpot1991, I got the driver off of nvidias website
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: why?
<Twiggy2cents> because thats the way I have done it on previous computers?
<Twiggy2cents> What would be the correct way?
<rhpot1991> launch the restricted driver manager, and choose nvidia, and it does everything for you nice and easy
<Twiggy2cents> jockey?
<Twiggy2cents> If so it says the driver I am using is the reccomended one
<rhpot1991> yep, you most likely have a conflict now between the 2 though
<rhpot1991> get rid of the one you installed by hand
<Twiggy2cents> hmm well should I just remove all the nvidia stuff in synaptic?
<Twiggy2cents> Sorry I know just enough to get me in trouble
<rhpot1991> no
<rhpot1991> those are the ones you want
<rhpot1991> whichever you downloaded from nvidia and installed, you don't want those
<Twiggy2cents> hmm I dunno how to remove those
<Twiggy2cents> it was a package that installs
<rhpot1991> link to where you got them from?
<Twiggy2cents> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.44-driver.html
<Zinn> [www.nvidia.com] NVIDIA DRIVERS 256.44 Certified
<Twiggy2cents> nvidia-current version is 195.36.24 on synaptic
<rhpot1991> which is what you want
<rhpot1991> gonna have to figure out how to get rid of the driver you installed by hand, I don't see any mention of it in the readme
<Twiggy2cents> okay I removed it with jockey and lost the nvidia settings icon
<Twiggy2cents> the files are no longer installed.  I am going to now try reinstalling with jockey
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: will not help, you aren't doing what I said
<rhpot1991> removing the ubuntu nvidia driver and reinstalling them will not make the other ones magically disappear
<Twiggy2cents> They are the same.  When I first installed it I had basic graphics support.  Limited metamodes and only one output.  installing the nvidia package recitfied that.  I never installed the 195.36.24 drivers
<Twiggy2cents> what if I download the nvidia installer 195.36.24?
<kcormier> Twiggy2cents: why not just listen to rhpot's advice?  I agree with him that the drivers packaged in debs are a much smarter choice.  It is the same driver that comes from nvidia, it is just packaged in a much more manageable way.  The nvidia packages do a lot more than just drop a driver into place.
<Twiggy2cents> yes and now that its installed, I dont know how to remove it
<Twiggy2cents> Like I said earlier I know just enough to get myself in trouble
<kcormier> Twiggy2cents: gotcha.  Well i'm all for educating people.  So here goes nothing.  Are you talking on the same box you're trying to fix?  or on a different box?
<Twiggy2cents> no different box
<Twiggy2cents> I am sitting at both though
<kcormier> perfect
<kcormier> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] NvidiaManual - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kcormier> that includes uninstall info
<kcormier> if you read through that page, you'll see why we dislike using the drivers directly from nvidia/ati.  They're outside of our control, so during updates/upgrades, we can't guarantee compatibility with the driver.  Sometimes the official drivers are necessary, but where the packaged drivers work, they make life a LOT easer.
<kcormier> if you're interested, this explains some of the details why.  It if from fedora (rpm based packaging) but some of the concepts should be the same: http://fedorasolved.org/video-solutions/3rd-pty-video
<Zinn> [fedorasolved.org] Using 3rd Party Video Drivers — Fedora Unity Project
<Twiggy2cents> hmm weird.  Before I go any further let me ask some advice.  I removed the drivers and restarted the whole computer, now jockey says I am not using the drivers and to top that off I can watch a stream at under 50% processor load
<Twiggy2cents> Am I using the noveuo (i have no clue how to spell it) drivers?
<Twiggy2cents> I have no xorg.conf file now
<kcormier> that's ok.  ubuntu doesn't actually need one afaik
<Twiggy2cents> Yeah it didnt have one when I was using onboard either
<kcormier> don't know what driver you're using
<kcormier> but we can check
<Twiggy2cents> how?
<kcormier> but the better question is, when you say less than 50% is that good or bad?
<Twiggy2cents> well it was at 90% with the nvidia driver and stuttering
<Twiggy2cents> I mean way less with peaks of around 50%
<kcormier> interesting.  what resolution are you running and what were you running before?  And what are you watching?
<kcormier> it could be a lot of different things, without more in depth comparisons it would be tough to say it was just the graphics driver, and not something else that changed by removing the graphics driver
<Twiggy2cents> Okay so, with onboard gfx I had to make a simple script to use randr to change the resolution to 1600X1200 for my monitor.  Then when I wanted to use the tv I used my pc input(vga) I would plug that into place where the monitor was and the display was the same.  With the nvidia driver I had 1080 to the tv on a dvi to hdmi connector and some funky resolution to the montior due to it connecting though vga(which is going to be cha
<Twiggy2cents> nged soon so no worries)
<kcormier> try running two commands
<kcormier> resolution changes could be part of it
<Twiggy2cents> Now I am at 1080 to the tv and 1024X768 to the montior(which I will worry about when I change the cable)  I am going to get a hdmi to hdmi cable(video card has port) for tv and dvi to dvi for monitor
<Twiggy2cents> The tv is in the same resolution as when I had the nvidia driver installed
<kcormier> run:
<kcormier> lsmod | grep "nv\|nov"
<Twiggy2cents> nothing happened
<kcormier> lsmod will list all kernel modules loaded.  grep will search for either nv or nov
<Twiggy2cents> Well I mean it returned the shell prompt
<kcormier> you typed it exactly as I have it there?  with quotes, pipes, and back slashes?
<Twiggy2cents> yes
<Twiggy2cents> let me try again
<Twiggy2cents> yes I typed it that way
<kcormier> hmm
<kcormier> try just: lsmod | grep nv
<Twiggy2cents> nothing
<Twiggy2cents> could it be because its not finding anything?
<Twiggy2cents> I just did lsmod
<kcormier> did lsmod by itself output anything?
<Twiggy2cents> let me list the nouveau's
<Twiggy2cents> or is that all you needed to know is if nouveau was running?
<kcormier> do you have nouveau?  my bad...i had you searching nov instead of nou
<Twiggy2cents> yes there are 4 instances that I can find of it
<Twiggy2cents> btw your command works with nou :)
<kcormier> alright.  I'm an idiot.  my apologize for the wild goose chase.
<Twiggy2cents> lol
<kcormier> looks like we both learned something tonight
<kcormier> now....where were we
<Twiggy2cents> is nouveau a bad driver?
<kcormier> no
<kcormier> open source driver
<kcormier> pretty good one if it supports your car
<kcormier> card**
<kcormier> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FrontPage#Status
<Zinn> [nouveau.freedesktop.org] nouveau Wiki - FrontPage
<kcormier> if you want more info
<Twiggy2cents> Should I use it as this set up or play roulette trying to get an nvidia driver to respond in good speed?
<Twiggy2cents> so why does Zinn Mirror what you say.  + subject on links?
<Zinn> Hi Twiggy2cents, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<kcormier> that's a matter of preference.  I'm not too familiar with the nvidia drivers, so I'm not the best person to ask there.
<kcormier> my gut would be to do the nvidia drivers packaged by ubuntu, unless there is something specific they aren't doing for you.
<kcormier> but before anything, I suggest installing debsums
<Twiggy2cents> Working? ;)
<kcormier> did you install the deb before or after the ones directly from nvidia?
<Twiggy2cents> Just kidding, but Im scared to mess up the system now that its working.  Im guessing that if I installed the drivers then chose to uninstall them it would default back to nouvou?
<kcormier> this is where i hate coming in the middle.  I don't even know what your original problem was.
<Twiggy2cents> I never installed the deb ones
<Twiggy2cents> They installed themselves
<kcormier> ohh
<kcormier> with jockey, right?
<Twiggy2cents> lol no
<kcormier> now i'm more confused...
<Twiggy2cents> All I installed was the nvidia 256.44 pkg
<kcormier> from nvidia
<Twiggy2cents> I think it had current drivers in it
<Twiggy2cents> yes
<kcormier> ok
<Twiggy2cents> which is why I saw them installed on synaptic
<kcormier> you never tried the ubuntu packaged ones?
<Twiggy2cents> Jockey said I was using the latest drivers
<Twiggy2cents> Synaptic said they were the latest and installed too
<kcormier> ok....well lets do a few things then.   we'll try the drivers packaged by ubuntu.
<Twiggy2cents> I do have an archived pkg from nvidia that is 195.36.24-okg1
<Twiggy2cents> okay
<Twiggy2cents> With jockey?
<kcormier> not yet
<kcormier> the nvidia .pkg can break systems
<kcormier> so lets clean up first
<Twiggy2cents> okay
<kcormier> install debsums
<kcormier> however you want.  synaptic, apt-get, whatever
<Twiggy2cents> okay, installed
<kcormier> hmm.  checking this out for a minute.  I usually work with centos systems.  Just getting back into ubuntu/mythbuntu after a few years off.
<kcormier> sudo debsums -cg seems to be what we want
 * Twiggy2cents has only messed with the buntu's
<Twiggy2cents> debsums: no mdsums for binutils and no deb availible
<Twiggy2cents> Its still going though
<Twiggy2cents> I think I wanted sudo
<Twiggy2cents> there is some permission errors
<kcormier> its ok.  ubuntu is a great distro to learn on.
<kcormier> yea i had sudo up there
<Twiggy2cents> doh
<kcormier> ctrl+c to kill it
<Twiggy2cents> ctrl c is awesome
<Twiggy2cents> :)
<Twiggy2cents> That beats closing the console
<kcormier> i started off with ubuntu.  very easy to work with and GREAT support.  centos is a little harder to work with sometimes (especially because everything is a little older) but being able to set up a box and know that it'll be supported for 7 years is wonderful.  lol
<Twiggy2cents> So I take it, while being old centos is very good tech?
<kcormier> yes
<kcormier> it is patched for security stuff
<tgm4883> it's RHEL
<tgm4883> without the word redhat
<kcormier> just rebadged
<Twiggy2cents> so far its found a few missing files
<kcormier> for a home desktop, I say stick with ubuntu. or a derivitive
<kcormier> the no md5sums error is fine
<Twiggy2cents> I started with kubuntu then went to ubuntu
<Twiggy2cents> hmm now what do i do.  Its finished and Im missing files
<Twiggy2cents> one is display related libGL.so.1.2
<kcormier> thats what i was worried about
<Twiggy2cents> other is libvdpau
<kcormier> i'm new myself to irc.  What is the best way for him to send us the output of the command?  just paste it here?
<Twiggy2cents> and libvdpau_trace.so.1.0.0
<Twiggy2cents> yes and it will post multiple lines
<kcormier> rhpot1991: ^^ any advice on how to send the output?
<Twiggy2cents> pastebin is better for that and will work through the multicomputer barrier :)
<kcormier> good call
<Twiggy2cents> http://pastebin.com/SkyTZAXh
<kcormier> alright...that's what i was worried about.  lets see here.  Been a while since I've done anything funky with apt-get
<Twiggy> okay I lost connection I hadnt seen anything after the pastebin
<Twiggy> apt-get check?
<kcormier> Twiggy: still here?
<Twiggy> yes
<Twiggy> Im here.  Im on this crap internet
<kcormier> alright, so unless anyone here objects, i suggest running: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libvdpau1 --reinstall
<Twiggy> done, Im running debsums again.  Dunno if i supposed to or restart.  Figured it couldnt hurt
<kcormier> hmmm
<kcormier> looks like you might want to reinstall xserver-xorg-core as well
<kcormier> but i'm not 100% sure what that'll do to your system
<Twiggy> /var/lib/PackageKit/transactions.db
<Twiggy> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<kcormier> second one
<kcormier> not as concerned with the .db file
<kcormier> I'd expect that to change
<Twiggy> these two come up like that on debsums
<kcormier> yup.   xserver-xorg-core will fix the libglx.so
<Twiggy> could a restart help?
<Twiggy> okay'
<kcormier> the packagekit i'm not worried about
<kcormier> I'd expect the .db file to change
<Twiggy> so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core --reinstall?
<kcormier> really that should be listed as a config file I think.  and yes, that's correct
<Twiggy> and I just want to make sure that this is fine with the xserver running?
<kcormier> might be a good idea to kill x server
<Twiggy> bah.  Im irc'ing on the problem box now.  Hang on
<kcormier> lol
<Twiggy2cents> okay
<Twiggy2cents> weird, my second display stuck when I killed the xserver
<kcormier> just killing X might not cut it :-\  This is where ubuntu is weird and i'm a little unsure
<Twiggy2cents> I did service gdm stop
<Twiggy2cents> the command completed
<kcormier> that works
<Twiggy2cents> rerunning debsums
<kcormier> alright, did you reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<kcormier> ?
<Twiggy2cents> yes.  That is what I was referring to
<Twiggy2cents> on the completed comment
<Twiggy2cents> the transaction.db is still there
<kcormier> gotcha.  how does debsums look? (by the way.  Thanks for the reintroduction to ubuntu.  lol.)
<kcormier> like I said, that's fine
<Twiggy2cents> umm there is a bunch of y's in a line
<Twiggy2cents> it was looking good thill that
<kcormier> ??
<kcormier> you accidentally put something down on your keyboard?
<Twiggy2cents> yes
<kcormier> lmfao
<Twiggy2cents> not pressing buttons though.  I had typed on it trying to type to here
<Twiggy2cents> hmm retrying I guess
<Twiggy2cents> it was one y per line
<kcormier> odd
<kcormier> I'd go ahead and restart when you're ready
<Twiggy2cents> I am
<Twiggy2cents> its re running
<kcormier> then it's time to install the drivers through jockey, and you should be good to go
<kcormier> at least w/ the driver problem.  Where you go from there, depends on your next problem ;)
<Twiggy2cents> lol.  The fact that it may run great with the open source driver and my run like crap with the nvidia driver?
<kcormier> possibly.  lol.  But that is beyond what I can help you with.  I know how to install/remove drivers.  Don't know as much about why one would outperform another (that's where some of the brainy guys will be more helpful)
<Twiggy2cents> lol well Im guessing if it doesnt work out then I can just use jockey to uninstall
<Twiggy2cents> WOOT it passed
<Twiggy2cents> minus the random missing md5sums
<Twiggy2cents> so install the jockey drivers?
<kcormier> well
<kcormier> from what I'm reading, the nouveau driver is actually quite a bit faster on 2d performance
<Twiggy2cents> ha
<Twiggy2cents> I have installed the driver and am restarting the computer per its request
<kcormier> nvidia has much better 3d performance, nouveau has better 2d, from what I'm reading
<Twiggy2cents> uhh oh Failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module
<kcormier> hmmm
<kcormier> log message?
<Twiggy2cents> I know the nvidia installer has to compile a kernel
<kcormier> kernel module
<kcormier> yea.  Shouldn't have to though w/ the packaged module
<Twiggy2cents> see systems kernel log for additional error messages
<kcormier> run this: tail /var/log/messages
<Twiggy2cents> okay
<kcormier> at this point, this isn't even remotely myth specific.  Should Twiggy2cents and I take it to a private chat?
<Twiggy2cents> I dunno if anybody else is awake
<Twiggy2cents> http://pastebin.com/3D91Qppa
<Twiggy2cents> thats the tail
<Twiggy2cents> it seems that jockey is trying to mix the best of both worlds?
<Twiggy2cents> Or I have left overs from nvidia?
<kcormier> did you install 256.44 manually?
<kcormier> it looks to me like you have leftovers
<Twiggy2cents> previously yes
<Twiggy2cents> well no
<Twiggy2cents> nvidia did it for me in their package
<kcormier> NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 195.36.24,
<kcormier> whoops
<kcormier> that was supposed to go in my google search
<Twiggy2cents> lol
<kcormier> lets see what driver you're currently using: lsmod | grep "nv\|nouv"
<Twiggy2cents> well I told it to run in low graphics  mode for this time
<kcormier> so you got that error message when you restarted?
<Twiggy2cents> yes
<kcormier> alright
<kcormier> hmmm
<kcormier> lets see what we've got here
<Twiggy2cents> it is nvidia
<kcormier> the output from the command says nvidia?
<Twiggy2cents> yes
<kcormier> lol....so we still have binary drivers.  Did you uninstall the binary drivers from the nvidia package?
<kcormier> with --uninstall?
<Twiggy2cents> negative
<kcormier> oh boy.  That was the very first thing we were supposed to do.  No wonder things won't boot!
<kcormier> well...no wonder x won't start
<kcormier> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] NvidiaManual - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Twiggy2cents> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.44.run --uninstall?
<Twiggy2cents> sudo update-rc.d nvidia-kernel defaults
<Twiggy2cents> ?
<kcormier> uninstall instructions are there.  that looks right.
<Twiggy2cents> ummm
<Twiggy2cents> says file does not exist
<kcormier> where is your .run package?
<kcormier> is it in the current directory?
<Twiggy2cents> crap
<kcormier> lol
<Twiggy2cents> thats not the uninstall command
<kcormier> hmm
<kcormier> what's it say?
<Twiggy2cents> sudo update-rc.d nvidia-kernel defaults
<Twiggy2cents> I read the wrong command
<kcormier> nope
<Twiggy2cents> uhh ohh
<Twiggy2cents>  Unrecognized argumens:  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-254.44.run
<Twiggy2cents> Invalid commandline, please run './nvidia-installer --help' for usage information
<Twiggy2cents> nvm I had two different packages so it confused it
<kcormier> gotcha
<Twiggy2cents> Error File'/user/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so is not a symbolic link.
<Twiggy2cents> FACEPALM
<Twiggy2cents> okay it uninstalled though
<kcormier> lmfao
<kcormier> whelp.  looks like we were thorough
<Twiggy2cents> restarting
<kcormier> ok
<kcormier> should boot with nouveau again
<Twiggy2cents> okay it has booted.  Looks to be nouveau.  I am running jockey AGAIN
<Twiggy2cents> man oh man
<Twiggy2cents> well actually it says that the nvidia driver is in use
<kcormier> still?
<Twiggy2cents> well yes
<kcormier> lsmod | grep "nv\|nou"
<Twiggy2cents> running nvidia drivers
<kcormier> this is nvidia stuff, so lets switch out of myth for now
<kcormier> we're just filling up the logs
<Gibby> anyway to get myth to stream mkv files to PS3? It streams all my AVI movies,.
<CyberKnet> I'm running karmic, and I have mythtv 0.22 installed. If I run apt-get upgrade, shouldn't at least 0.23 show up as an upgrade?
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: nope
<rhpot1991> if you want it you should get it from autobuilds
<rhpot1991> !auto% | CyberKnet
<Zinn> CyberKnet: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<CyberKnet> whoa. I kinda expected that an update from May would be in the main repositories by August.
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: the repos close, we can't add thigns to do them unless they are specific bug fixes
<rhpot1991> so a whole new release is definitely not going to happen
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: if you had upgraded to lucid then you would have had .23
<CyberKnet> I'm originally a fedora guy, and they always heavily suggested to never do in-place upgrades. Are in-place upgrades acceptable for ubuntu, or also discouraged?
<CyberKnet> I totally didn't expect to get completely cut off here because I was one release behind.
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: thats why we have autobuilds :)
<rhpot1991> our policy is to offer autobuilds for the current release and +!
<rhpot1991> +1 that is
<mrand> +excitment?
<rhpot1991> so for karmic you get .22 and trunk which became .23
<rhpot1991> lucid you get .23 and trunk which will one day become .24
<CyberKnet> Thanks. So I installed the autobuild deb, then from console ran dpkg-reconfigure mythtbuntu-repos
<CyberKnet> oh, never mind.
<CyberKnet> I thought it said 0.23 twice. Sorry. I am such a user sometimes.
<CyberKnet> So ... in-place upgrades - encouraged, or discouraged?
<dewman> i love excitement....
<mrand> CyberKnet: I could imagine more than one meaning, so please define.
<rhpot1991> I think he means us doing updates right in the ubuntu packages
<rhpot1991> in which case its only for a bad bug'
<rhpot1991> in order for those to be approved we need to document everything involved with the bug, so just pushing the latest mythtv code isn't an option
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991/mrand: I meant upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04 in place - likely via apt-get or upgrade manager
<CyberKnet> ratehr, from Karmic to Lucid
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: sudo update-manager -d ?
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: yeah, something like that.
<CyberKnet> I believe I've done it once before on that box.
<rhpot1991> its there, am I missing a question somewhere?
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: The question is ... is it a good idea and recommended, or is it a bad idea and not recommended...
<CyberKnet> such a command existed for Fedora Core as well - but was highly discouraged.
<rhpot1991> its a good idea, and works well
<CyberKnet> then I shall do that this weekend.
<rhpot1991> we follow the official upgrade paths that ubuntu uses
<CyberKnet> I see that /etc/issue says Ubuntu 9.04, but I'm pretty sure I upgraded since then to 9.10 or something
<CyberKnet> hmmm... update-manager is an X-only app?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> ssh -X forward it, or vnc in
<CyberKnet> I'd have to ssh tunnel the VNC, I think.
<ss_> hello, is the ubuntu package for mythtv buggy? after installing, i get "libraw1394.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" from mythbackend
<ss_> libraw1394.so.11 exists, so i was just planning to symlink that as libraw1394.8
<ss_> but stop me if i should install from elsewhere instead
<rhpot1991> ss_: where do you see this error?
<ss_> on the command line when running mythbackend
<ss_> i had tried to launch it from the menu, but nothing was happening
<ss_> this was a mythbuntu 8.04 box. i upgraded it via update manager to ubuntu 10.04, and then reinstalled mythtv from the repos
<rhpot1991> the backend should start on boot
<ss_> i guess it was failing due to this error
<rhpot1991> there is a upstart script which handles all of that
<rhpot1991> !logs | ss_
<Zinn> ss_: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> lets start there
<ss_> hm i don't have that in applications. i made the symlink and things appear to be working, fwiw
<ss_> is there a specific log you're interested in
<rhpot1991> not really
<rhpot1991> what version of mythtv are you using: dpkg -l |grep mythtv-backend
<ss_> 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2
<rhpot1991> http://pastebin.com/gBuV3P9Z
<rhpot1991> I don't  have a .8
<rhpot1991> lets try this
<rhpot1991> kill that if you are still running it by hand
<ss_> ok
<rhpot1991> do you have a /etc/default/mythtv-backend file?
<ss_> nope
<ss_> i gotta run. tnx for the help...hopefully the symlink will do the job. will come back monday if it's not
<rhpot1991> ss_: what happens if you sudo start mythtv-backend
<len_> Mythfrontend crashes on me on four different systems when I try to play videos from MSNBC.  The same videos play fine with xine.  I've tried all kinds of playback profile combinations, and the only thing that works is to use Nvidia VPDAU.  The only problem is that that only works on machines with NVidia cards, and only newer ones, at that.  Does anyone know what is going on here with the internal player?
<len_> The mythtv devs sent me here, because I'm not running a source build, but the mythbuntu packages.
<len_> I'm sure this bug applies to both, but they say they don't know the ubuntu debugging.
<len_> Anyone could verify for themselves, because the videos that crash myth are direct from MSNBC's site.  I have them linked into my recording list vi mirobridge.
<mrand> Is it only videos from MSNBC?
<len_> All other non-msnbc files transferred via mirobridge play fine.  Only videos from MSNBC crash the mythtv frontend.
<mrand> ok.  So it's a myth bug almost for sure.
<mrand> I saw on the other channel that you'd already gotten a crash report.
<mrand> with the debug package.   Did it not submit that to launchpad?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-07
<len_> Yes, I'm sure it is a mythtv bug, because the same MSNBC files play fine with xine and vlc--they only crash mythtv
<len_> No.  I guess I should do that.  No sure I remember my account though.  It's been while.
<len_> I am curious about what is unique about MSNBC videos.
<mrand> Yes, please do.  BTW, I assume you know that you don't upload the raw crash file.  It's preferred to have apport do the reporting.
<len_> It never popped up.  I just looked through the log file after the crash and found it.
<mrand> Is apport enabled in /etc/default/apport ?
<len_> Yes, I enabled it, and it generated a crash report, it just didn't pop up and ask for submission info and send it.
<mrand> len_: Strange.  Ok, well, I think you can still submit it via "apport-bug whateverfile.crash"
<mrand> Might need an sudo on that.
<mrand> len_: if you could either upload a very small clip, or provide a link (or both), it would help the mythtv devs as well.
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> after every reboot my frontend asks for language option again, any ideas?
<kcormier> mrand: you can say you have some personal experience with erwincomputers.com.  Ordered that 1212 after we talked about it, and just got it in the mail today.  Turns out they're practically next door.  Took less than 24 hours to ship.
<Zinn> [erwincomputers.com] ERWINCOMP.COM - Electronics, GPS, Cell Phones, Computers, and Gadgets
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-08
<patdk-lap> hmm, I'm having an issue with my remote and custom keymap in /etc/bluetooth/input.conf, it seems to just be ignored and using defaults
<patdk-lap> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_Setup_PS3_BD_Remote
<Zinn> [wiki.xbmc.org] HOW-TO Setup PS3 BD Remote - XBMC
<nul> Hi -- very interested in messing with MythBuntu.. but why does it have to replace gnome? :(
<nul> any way I can mess with it as if I was messing with KDE or something?
<patdk-lap> it doesn't replace gnome
<nul> if I want to install mythbuntu, it asks me to remove gnome-desktop
<nul> er sorry "ubuntu-desktop"
<patdk-lap> must be cause your installing mythbuntu
<patdk-lap> I have no package called mythbuntu installed on mine
<patdk-lap> and I installed from the mythbuntu cd
<nul> well right
<nul> it's saying I can have ubuntu-desktop or mythbuntu-desktop
<nul> that's my issue ;)
<patdk-lap> W: Unable to locate package mythbuntu
<nul> mythbuntu-desktop
<patdk-lap> maybe they did that cause the upgrade between ubuntu versions totally screws up your system if you have more than one -desktop package installed
<patdk-lap> I have no mythbuntu-desktop isntalled
<patdk-lap> what I did was install from mythbuntu cd
<patdk-lap> install ubuntu-desktop
<patdk-lap> done
<patdk-lap> works just like I would expect it to
<patdk-lap> my other system, I did it the other way
<patdk-lap> installed ubuntu-desktop, then mythbuntu-desktop
<patdk-lap> but then hit the issue on upgrade
<patdk-lap> removed the mythbuntu-desktop package
<patdk-lap> all still good
<nul> hmm okay
<nul> and you can use both gnome or mythbuntu basicly?
<patdk-lap> yep
<nul> k
<nul> will do then ;)
<patdk-lap> finally, it took me 10hours, but got my frontend back up and running :)
<patdk-lap> and finally using my remote
<patdk-lap> wish I could of done it diskless
<patdk-lap> but that was totally breaking
<Gibby1313> so you didn't get diskless working?
<patdk-lap> I didn't, no
<patdk-lap> I had mythbuntu from 8.04 installed
<patdk-lap> setup diskless ltsp
<patdk-lap> I had upgraded it to karmic
<patdk-lap> and upgraded the diskless and it worked fine
<patdk-lap> attempted to upgrade to lucid, worked
<patdk-lap> but the system is trashed
<patdk-lap> fails on several levels
<patdk-lap> I plan on retiring my frontends completely in a few months anyways
<rhpot1991> nul: mythbuntu uses xfce, if you are already on ubuntu you can just add the mythtv packages
<rhpot1991> nul: install mythbuntu-control-centre and use that to pick your mythtv roll
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<mattwj2002> I think mythbuntu needs a software package added!
<mattwj2002> :D
<wombo> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<wombo> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<wombo> Hi all, How is the stability of truck at the moment? Is it worth moving to it to start testing on a semi-daily machine?
<wombo> <I monitor Mythtv Trac daily>
<mattwj2002> I think you guys should add CCExtractor to mythbuntu
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> and make it searchable
<mattwj2002> good night all
<mattwj2002> bye
<Lantizia> Hey... any verdict on how well the LCD and dials on this work work with Mythbuntu?
<Lantizia> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Cases/Antec/Antec+Fusion+Remote+Media+Center+Desktop+Case+-+Black?productId=33879
<Zinn> [www.aria.co.uk] Antec Fusion Remote Media Center Desktop Case - Black - Aria Technology
<rhpot1991> Lantizia: should work pretty well, I have the earlier version of that which required some tweaking but I believe that newer version is even easier to setup
<rhpot1991> that said the knob is pretty useless IMO
<rhpot1991> kcormier: poke at /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers/6200ch for your 1212
<kcormier> thanks rhpot1991 :).  Still waiting for my cable box.  Unfortunately I don't have the authority to go get one myself, so i'm stuck waiting for my father...
<kcormier> Might steal his ;)  Then he'll be sure to go get a new one!
<rhpot1991> kcormier: use the one you have for now :)
<kcormier> problem  is, I don't have any at the moment.  I've just been using basic cable.  I almost never watched tv.  Without the ability to record, tv was almost useless to me.  Hopefully this PVR means I can actually watch some of the shows I like!
<kcormier> can't wait though.  Really enjoying this project so far!
<Shred00> is the daily 23-fixed build broken?
<Shred00> s/d/s/
<Shred00> seems to be r25423 in http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages but r25595 is in myth's svn
<tim_> hello every one
<tim_> hey I want to use myth tv pretty much only to watch vieos I have downloaded on my computer
<tim_> Mainly because I don't have tv, at all
<Shred00> tim_: why bother with myth then?  if you just have a computer and just want to watch downloaded videos, why not just use mplayer or xine or totem or (insert name of many other media players) to play them?
<Shred00> tim_: myth's strengths are in scheduling and recording broadcast television, not being a video player
<rhpot1991> tim_: mythtv can do what you want, you should look at xbmc and elisa as well though
<tim_> i like myth tv interface on my tv set
<Shred00> tim_: you said you don't have [a] tv.
<rhpot1991> he meant cable, etc I read it
<tim_> i don't have tv like cable or satelite
<Shred00> tim_: ahhhh.
<tim_> didn't mean tooffend
<Shred00> tim_: no offence.  i just read your statement differently than you meant it.
<tim_> so xbmc and elisa huh
<Shred00> even so, i think myth's video watching use is a secondary (at best) goal of mythtv and you might find better alternatives for just a video playing media centre.
<rhpot1991> myth's powers really shine with video record, if you aren't using that then the others may be better choices for you
<hads> I'd pick XBMC myself if I wasn't recording TV
<hads> Elisa was looking pretty good until it got abandoned.
<rhpot1991> hads: didn't know elisa was abandoned, guess I'll stop mentioning it then
<patdk-lap> heh, I use myth for playing videos myself, only record like one tv show a week
<patdk-lap> but play back videos a lot
<kcormier> when you are archiving a dvd, should you be able to back out and do other stuff while it runs in the background?  or do you have to sit while it works?
<patdk-lap> myth only monitors the progress, it doesn't actually do it :)
<kcormier> hmm.  Well I just figured out it wasn't me backing out. Myth dies about 1/2 through ripping perfect quality dvds for me.  I've been able to rip isos, but when I do, I can't delete them.  What logs should I be checking out?
<patdk-lap> mtd's log
<rhpot1991> kcormier: drm can be a hastle with dvds
<kcormier> damn.  Something I need to do?  I can rip them as ISOs and play them back...
<Zinn> kcormier: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> kcormier: I've only ever done iso, but even then I have hit some that I wasn't able to rip with mythtv
<rhpot1991> kcormier: what are the permissions of your files that you cannot delete?
<kcormier> I went in and changed them and was able to delete them.  I just don't understand why they were created w/ the wrong permissions to begin with.  Do I have to change my umask?
<rhpot1991> its a bug, I think if you change the folder permissions it should filter down
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^ you were talking about this before, chime in whenever you get back
<rhpot1991> kcormier: you should be able to look in your logs (backend, mtd) and see whats going wrong with the perfect rips
<kcormier> i just cleared out the logs and I'm retrying so I can get just the relevant logs
<kcormier>  Error: DVDPerfectThread read failed for 416 blocks at 1587291
<rhpot1991> smells like a scratch or drm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-02
<neoteny> how do you download 64bit from the site?  i change it under advanced but the button doesn't change from 32 to 64 bit.
<superm1> neoteny, do you have some sort of ad blocker, or script blocker extension?
<superm1> haven't heard of anyone raising something wrong with it yet, but those would be the first things i would check
<neoteny> superm1, i'll check.
<neoteny> superm1, nope
<superm1> neoteny, i think there is something wrong then in the script that's refreshing the dialog, does the check box still function to switch the target (just not the text)?
<superm1> that's what it's looking like for me in chrome at least
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<neoteny> yes
<neoteny> superm1, you're right
<neoteny> it's does switch just doesn't change the button
<neoteny> thanks
<superm1> rhpot1991, should be able to fix whatever broke
<rhpot1991> superm1: I'll poke at it tomorrow and see whats up
<new_tolinux> hi, I'm trying to get mythbuntu 10.04LTS working with my analog pinnacle card.... tvtime works without problems, but mythbuntu says it can't get any channel locked
<new_tolinux> afaik I setup all correctly: using PAL-BG, europe-west and V4L, but still no show
<new_tolinux> brb through an IRC-client instead of webchat
<new_tolinux> I once had it working, about 2 years ago, but that was in 9.04.... I did already try 9.04 again, but I seem to have the same problem there
<new_tolinux> I just don't know anymore what I did back then to get it all up and running
<new_tolinux> and besides, 9.04 isn't supported anymore, so I can't get any upgrades at all which could fix the problem.... so 9.04 is more or less out of the question I guess
<gregL> new_tolinux, I am not 100% sure,but I think you should be using mpeg-2 not V4L..
<new_tolinux> just tried that (IVTV MPEG-2 encoder card) and that doesn't work either
<new_tolinux> MJPEG doesn't work either: failed to open card
<gregL> new_tolinux, Try #mythtv-users perhaps someone there can point you in the right direction..
<new_tolinux> ok, I'll join there too, thanks so far :-)
<tim_> Hello! I am having a bit of trouble with mythgame. I am trying to get my ubuntu diskless images to get the rom directory on my backend any idea on how to do that?
<tim_> er mythbuntu diskless rather*
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-03
<justinh> Hi all, I'm using mythbuntu weekly build repos (0.24-fixes) but I can't seem to be able to get the perl bindings.  libmythtv-perl on my system is giving me 0.23.1.svn so is there something simple I've missed somehow?
<justinh> oh wait.  I *have* 0.24 bindings installed according to synaptic but there's still a local .pm hanging around from when I used to build it myself.  DOH
<justinh> I can sort that out. nevermind, sorry for the noise :
<justinh> :) even
<qwebirc65794> hellp
<qwebirc65794> help*
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> !ask | qwebirc65794
<Zinn> qwebirc65794: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<qwebirc65794> I like the thought of mythbuntu, but would like to have an operating system as well. not dedicated only to media
<rhpot1991> qwebirc65794: its ubuntu underneath
<rhpot1991> you can also just run ubuntu and install the mythtv packages, us mythbuntu folks maintain those
<qwebirc65794> ok. if i install mythbuntu, i would be able to access ubuntu as well?
<qwebirc65794> it will be replacing my xp media center edition desktop
<qwebirc65794> can install myth tv on any distro, or would you suggest a few that work well with it?
<rhpot1991> most distros have mythtv packages
<rhpot1991> we support ubuntu
<rhpot1991> and go our of our way to have more frequent package updates than some of the other distros
<qwebirc65794> so to get the most out of my windows media center replacement, would you suggest ubuntu plus mythtv OR mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> all depends if you like gnome more than xfce
<rhpot1991> if I was going to use it as a desktop as well, I'd go ubuntu, but its just a personal choice
<qwebirc65794> your opp is much appreciated
<qwebirc65794> mint11 is gnome correct?
<rhpot1991> I think
<qwebirc65794> nm. it is
<qwebirc65794> i'm pretty sure ubuntu plus mythtv is what i'm looking for.
<qwebirc65794> if i install it this way, will i be able to use the remote login feature to record show as well?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc65794: you mean the web interface?
<qwebirc65794> yessir
<qwebirc65794> ?
<qwebirc65794> would you suggest wubi of the installation dvd?
<qwebirc65794> 2 questions i know.
<qwebirc65794> sorry
<rhpot1991> the web interface is in the mythweb package
<rhpot1991> once you install mythbuntu-control-centre it is easy to install any of the addons from there
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't do wubi, that installs on top of windows, you don't really want that for this
<qwebirc65794> ok great
<qwebirc65794> i'll do the ubuntu dvd install, then mythtv through software manager(?), then whatever addons afterwords
<rhpot1991> qwebirc65794: install mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> and install mythtv through that
<rhpot1991> that is the easiest way to choose your configuration
<qwebirc65794> great. thanks!
<rhpot1991> no problem, good luck, and feel free to ask any questions in here along the way
<qwebirc65794> will do
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-04
<fiber> Hi... I am setting up a media server that will have a monitor attatched to it.  I was wondering how the mythbuntu interface deals with media seen over the network (for example, if someone is connected to the network and has a shared folder with music on it)
<patdk-lap> fiber, it doesn't
<patdk-lap> mythtv is not a media client like that
<fiber> patdk-lap: hrm... can you recommend anything that would?
<patdk-lap> dunno, I don't store my stuff like that
<fiber> patdk-lap: for sure... right now i'm considering just putting freeNAS on the server and have it be headless... but i have a spare monitor so i figured i could do something a bit fancier
<qwebirc81636> hello
<DarthCaitSith> I must be dense but i can't figure out how to get videos to show up. the faq says choose menu -> scan for changes but doesn't say how to acces the menu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-05
<chrissbx> Hi. I'm helpless trying to download the image with zsync.
<chrissbx> Selecting zsync in the web interface then clicking the button downloads a .zsync file.
<chrissbx> But zsync ...*zsync will say "I need to know the referring URL (the URL of the .zsync) in order to locate the download."
<chrissbx> So I guess I'll have to go read the page source code. hu.
<chrissbx> k going with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<chrissbx> I guess someone should go fix that for (even more) helpless newbies.
<qwebirc67637> good evening. i'm trying to install mythtv on my ubuntu 11.04 and am unable to get it started.
<qwebirc67637> i installed the mythbuntu control  centre first
<Shred00> anyone know where the scm for mythvideo is?
<Shred00> nm.  was on the wrong branch
<Shred00> is the mythbuntu source viewable on the web (akin to gitweb or github's browser)?
<tgm4883> Shred00, yes it is, but what are you looking for?
<tgm4883> cause it's in separate branches for different things
<Shred00> tgm4883: no worries.  i was looking for the daily/weekly -fixes branch repo but i seem to have managed to build my own from myth's git sources anyway.
<tgm4883> https://code.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] Code : Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Thats where most the code is
<dekarl> tgm4883: I've setup a fresh masterbackend on mythbuntu 11.04 + 0.25 and noticed some small issues that might confuse new users...
<dekarl> When running the update after installing I was asked which version of the samba configuration I wanted to keep, seems like there is some customization that confuses the package.
<dekarl> When running the xmltv setup in mythtv-setup everything is run as "the configured user" instead of "mythtv" which leads to issues with the acl (e.g. my grabber has a cache directory under ~/.xmltv/cache which it wants to write to) maybe the setup and backend can run under the same user?
<dekarl> Another question, what is needed to readd the mcc plugin for the netboot server? I've read that it's only the configuration frontend that needs some kind of updating. As I use netbooting I thought I could revive it, but where do I find the old code, like plugins/ui/tab_diskless.ui ?
<tgm4883> dekarl, the configuration frontend needs completely rewritten. Diskless was available before MCC was plugable, so there is no tab_diskless.ui file
<tgm4883> dekarl, you would have to start digging through the code. I'm not entirely sure when the switchover to plugable was, but this revision does have the diskless stuff available  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre/files/186/MythbuntuControlCentre/
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre : files for revision 186
<dekarl> tgm4883, thanks. I was looking at http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/U18n8yde1qQ8vQBOAW7K so I thought there should be such a file.
<Zinn> [web.archiveorange.com] mythbuntu-common 0.32-0ubuntu1 (Accepted) - Karmic Koala archive upload notification list - ArchiveOrange
<tgm4883> dekarl, hmm interesting
<tgm4883> Maybe it was broken out at some point?
<tgm4883> oh wait
<tgm4883> thats the ui, yea there is the ui portion, but the code portion was built into MCC
<chrissbx> This is the first time I'm trying mythbuntu. The installer CD starts booting, then after 10-20 seconds the computer just resets and starts anew (making the whole cycle endlessly).
<chrissbx> This is on a ThinkPad T61, first I tried the 32 bit version of mythbuntu, now the 64bit, first on a DVD-R then on a CD-R, same result.
<chrissbx> Any idea?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-07
<qwebirc97659> in way over my head here...  trying to get IrDA (or any other type of IR) working on mythbuntu 11.04 and a older toshiba laptop (satellite P105, driver page on toshiba website says this is a CIR SMSC IR port)...  I've tried the normal forum hopping and google'ing but most of the info I have found appears to be out of date or not working for me
<qwebirc97659> i've posted what i think is relevant dmesg log entries and ternimal outputs here: pastebin.com/PWFeQd5E
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] relevant log entries... DMESG: [ 15.757803] irda_init() [ 15.757819] NET: - Pastebin.com
<dekarl> qwebirc97659: I've been looking at that this week, too. Seems like Irda and CIR (remote control) stuff have nothing to do with eachother...
<qwebirc97659> yeah, i've gathered there are two distinct peices of this puzzle but i'm still working on getting linux to even recognize the low level hardware interface
<qwebirc97659> I'm sure my laptop has IRDA capability but there isn't any BIOS options for the IR port.  I have found the chart on this page that give me some information on what values to use while configuring the thing but I just can't get it rolling....  http://irda.sourceforge.net/smcinit/#description
<Zinn> [irda.sourceforge.net] Linux-IrDA Project - SMCINIT
<dekarl> just so it doesn't get lost (got no wiki account at hand) http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless needs this hint http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9244438&postcount=2 to get the NVIDIA driver installed
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Howto: Network boot. Mythbuntu-Diskless | Mythbuntu
<rileyp> does irsend work with a mceusb in natty
<Shred00> i don't suppose anyone is maintaining period (daily/nightly, weekly, per commit, etc.) packages for master are they?
<Shred00> and alternatively, is anyone maintaining a /debian diff for master to build "mythbuntu" packages?
<Shred00> i suppose perhaps: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] mythtv-master : Code : MythTV
<Shred00> assuming i can figure out how to use bzr.  what's so bad about git that we need yet another SCM?
<Shred00> anyway, am i supposed to check out lp:~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master into a mythtv master git tree?
<Shred00> ahhh.  to answer my first question though... https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Shred00> heh.  Zinn must be a bot.
<Zinn> Hi Shred00, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Shred00> boy can i spot them!  :-D
<Shred00> Zinn: can you make mythtv stable and stop deadlocking on the backend?  :-)
<Zinn> Hi Shred00, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> Shred00, we were using bzr before they were using git
<Shred00> tgm4883: yeah, i figured it might be something like that.  git just seems so ubiquitous now.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-30
<dthacker9> Hello how do i delete a recording.  I don't see a delete option under manage recordings?
<dthacker9> Zinn
<Zinn> Hi dthacker9, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dthacker9> Zinn how do i delete a recording?
<Zinn> Hi dthacker9, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dthacker9> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dthacker9> Just checking...
<dthacker9> Zinn help delete
<Zinn> Hi dthacker9, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Shadow__X> dthacker: are you still having a problem trying to delete a recording
<Shadow__X> ?
<dthacker> yes
<dthacker> I can't find the "delete recordings" menu option.  It must have been moved.
<dthacker> Shadow__X: oops.  yes still unable to locate "Delete Recordings" option under "Manage Recordings"
<Shadow__X> ok so just to make sure are you trying to delete the recording under a frontned?
<Shadow__X> dthacker: if you are trying to delete an individual recording you do it from t"watch recordings"
<dthacker9> Ok leta see if that works (this id is my tablet)
<Shadow__X> what os is your tablet running
<Shadow__X> because if you are using an app on the tablet it will be different then on a frontend
<dthacker9> No tablet is not frontend
<Shadow__X> so what are you trying to use
<dthacker9> Found d for delete
<Shadow__X> are you using an app website what
<dthacker9> Menu on pc
<dthacker9> Ok one problem solved, npw i just have to figure out why my wife's soaps are deleting
<Shadow__X> just to make things easier for when people are helping you. Tell them what you are trying to use when working on a problem. Either mythweb,a frontend, or some app that we do not provide support for
<dthacker9> Ok.
<dthacker9> I`m using mythfrontend on PC.
<Shadow__X> thank you that makes things easier
<Shadow__X> the recordings might be getting deleted to create space for more recordings
<Shadow__X> there is an option called auto expire. First make sure you have free space
<dthacker9> I have two storage areas.  I suspect recordings are not being put in both of them.
<Shadow__X> are you using storage groups? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Storage_Groups
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Storage Groups - MythTV Official Wiki
<dthacker9> Yes.  It looks like I need to change recording rules to point to my extra drive
<dthacker9> I have already set priority up
<dthacker9> My storage group change is not saving
<dthacker9> I have group "storage1" set up in the master backend.   Using mythfrontend, i bring up the rule for general hospital.  In storage options i select store in storage1
<dthacker9> I then hit Back then Save.  When i view the rule again, storage still says default.
<dthacker9> Sha
<dthacker> Shadow__X: Do Recording Groups override the Storage Groups setting?
<Shadow__X> dthacker: that i am not sure of
<Shadow__X> i have not played with those settings as i only have 1 group for recording but someone else will be able to help you with that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-31
 * rhpot1991 waves at tgm4883
<tgm4883> lol
<rhpot1991> unban me before I get tired of trying and forget
<n1md4> morining.  is there a way to install mythtv atop of software raid, through the installer?
<SteveGoodey> n1md4: Can't help with that I'm afraid. How did you get on with the blue faces?
<n1md4> Didn't get on it again over the weekend, and instead attempted a manual software raid migration; something I do at work very regularly, and now the blasted thing won't boot, and I'm terribly confused by it!
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: I don't suppose you notice, it takes like 3-5 seconds to switch channels, have you experienced this before?
<SteveGoodey> Is this Livetv?
<n1md4> Yes, it is.
<SteveGoodey> Livetv is not one of Mythttvs strong points. I believe it has to build a buffer before showing the channel. Mythtv is mainly for recording.
<SteveGoodey> If all you're doing is Livetv you might want to consider something else.
<n1md4> Right.  Not necessarily.  What are the alternatives?
<n1md4> (out of interest{
<SteveGoodey> Kaffeine? If you don't mind I'll leave you to do your own research on that.
<SteveGoodey> As one of the devs said "if you want to run something other than MythTV--in truth, if you don't do much TV recording and/or only care to watch TV Live, MythTV probably isn't the best choice of media center"
<n1md4> Hello.  Is there a way to install mythbuntu with software RAID?
<Shadow__X> n1md4: do you mean install the os on a raid1 volume?
<qwebirc49474> Is there a list of packages mythbuntu installs by default somewhere?...I've upgraded two mythbuntu installs to 12.04 and somehow pulse audio was installed both times
<superm1> qwebirc49474: apt-cache depends mythbuntu-desktop will tell you
<superm1> qwebirc49474: in terms of upgrade, that shouldn't be happening, did you come from 11.10?
<qwebirc49474> ya...on both machines
<superm1> qwebirc49474: can you try to file a bug against update manager?  'ubuntu-bug update-manager'
<superm1> it should upload your upgrade logs to identify why this happened
<qwebirc49474> sure
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> please subscribe mythbuntu-bugs to it too after it's filed
<qwebirc49474> the first one looks like unity-greeter was still installed and the apt.log showed that it recommended pulseaudio
<superm1> unity-greeter getting installed is definitely bad, that would pull in a lot of other stuff it shouldn't
<qwebirc49474> that was left over from my upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04....I had forgotten to remove it on that box
<superm1> oh this was not a clean 11.04 upgrade
<superm1> er i mean 11.10->12.04
<superm1> there are some things from 11.04->11.10 that we never fixed
<superm1> that would cause that then
<qwebirc49474> I do an upgrade every time....I have since 10.10 I think
<superm1> ah too bad that happened then, sorry
<qwebirc49474> I got things sorted out on my other box...just forgot on that one....
<qwebirc49474> do I need a login on launchpad to file the report?
<superm1> you would need one, but if this was caused from stuff from the 11.04->11.10 upgrade we probably won't be able to fix it at this point
<superm1> so i would say don't worry about filing
<qwebirc49474> I agree....with the unity-greeter one....but the box I was filing the report on installed pulseaudio because of gnome-bluetooth
<qwebirc49474> I can trace it back to that in the apt.log file in the dist-upgrade folder
<superm1> yeah we ended up dropping gnome-bluetooth in a later version
<superm1> so that makes sense now
<superm1> it doesn't remove stuff that has been dropped
<qwebirc49474> I didn't have it installed (as far as I know) before I did the upgrade
<qwebirc49474> are you saying that it probably was install on my system when it was 11.10?
<superm1> probably
<qwebirc49474> so I guess I was unlucky twice
<qwebirc49474> superm1: so skip the bug report?
<superm1> qwebirc49474: i would say so
<superm1> going forward we are supporting only LTS -> LTS upgrades
<superm1> well "supporting"
<superm1> i mean we'll help with interim releases as they come, but stuff caused by old pre LTS releases is probably not going to be fixed
<qwebirc49474> superm1: I've submitted the bug....thanks
<n1md4> Shadow__X: Yes, from the installer.  I tried to do it manually, by dropping to a console and creating the md then back to the installer to install.  But insted of md partitions it was more like md block devices (that could then be further partitioned.  It was a bit weird.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-01
<qwebirc33122> So this is my first install of Mythbuntu (12.04) Should I try to use the update manager to update the .25 bug fixes and how.  I enabled it using the control center and see the additional packages in the update manager but when trying to preform the update it seems to hang at "applying changes"  I've only selected the additional mythbuntu packages not the full list of 204 updates
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^ this seems like something we need to fix. It's likely that SAMBA issue
<tgm4883> qwebirc33122, open a terminal and do "apt-get upgrade"
<tgm4883> it's likely asking you about a samba conf file
<qwebirc33122> Should I run the apt-get upgrade now even though it seems to be hanging? or try to force restart run the command and update again?
<qwebirc33122> I went ahead and rebooted, will this then allow the upgrade to complete or should I take a different approach?
<qwebirc33122> Looks like it worked, it did stop at a prompt asking about a samba configuration file if that helps
<qwebirc16586> Is there a guide to get a serial port ir reciever working?  I don't see it in the options in the control center
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering if I could get some help setting up mythtv I have got a capture card and downloaded the firmware and installed it and the card is now being read by myth in the backend. I tried to set up a channel but it does not work. I keep on getting errors over and over that say Could not connect to the master backend server Is it running ?  Is the IPaddress set for i in mythtv-setup. thanks for your time
<tgm4883> bobweaver, how did you install mythtv?
<bobweaver> everything is set to 127.0.0.1 should I cahnge to localhost ? or the ip address of the machine itsself ?
<bobweaver> hey tgm4883
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get isntall mythtv
<tgm4883> 127.0.0.1 should work.
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  can I pm you ?
<tgm4883> that will install it, I'm not sure what it will do for configuration though
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> thanks
<lucidium> I'm having some weird graphical issues using the mythbuntu livecd on my computer with the video card connected to a television. Everything is scrolling and flashing incessantly, even when switching out of X into a virtual console. This didn't happen when I loaded up a knoppix or gparted livecd, so anyone know what gives?
<superm1> it's possible that the newer version of X in precise isn't handling as gracefully as the older ones on those older distro CD's
<superm1> try booting with nomodeset (it's in the boot menu on the CD)
<lucidium> superm1, will do
<lucidium> superm1, much better, thank you. Will I need to throw in those options into my grub.conf after installation?
<superm1> lucidium: ah good.  well that depends, are you using a closed source driver after install?
<superm1> nvidia or fglrx drivers will probably not hit this same issue you're hitting
<lucidium> yeah, I was intending on using the nvidia binary blobs, so that's good.
<superm1> the installer should offer you to install directly, so you should be fine on first boot then hopefully
<superm1> it would probably be worthwhile to file a bug if you can that you can't boot X, it's certainly a nouveau bug then
<superm1> you can file it using 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' when you finish the install while you're booted in with nomodeset hopefully
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-02
<qwebirc12226> What is the most popular / easiest to setup hardware for remotes these days?  I do have a serial port IR receiver and a harmony one I"d like to use, either that or buy a usb receiver...  Just looking for recomendations
<exothermc> If I have a barebones command line only install of ubuntu, can I simply add some more sources, and apt-get install the final system?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc12226: i would checkout mythtv wiki
<Shadow__X> qwebirc12226: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Remote_Controls
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Remote Controls - MythTV Official Wiki
<Shadow__X> exothermc: to setup myth backend you need X
<Shadow__X> i think its supported through x tunneling but still you will need x
<exothermc> Shadow__X: to set it up, or to install the needed packages?
<exothermc> Shadow__X: I would assume the dependencies would bring X in as needed.
<Shadow__X> well, it should be a dependency so itll instal it but you also need to set it up
<exothermc> right so back to my initial question about sources and what package to install?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, setup should be handled by debconf and/or the packaging
<tgm4883> exothermc, that would depend on what parts you want to install
<tgm4883> if it's just the backend you want to install, and it's the only backend in  your network, then mythtv-backend-master
<exothermc> tgm4883: and the sources are where?
<tgm4883> exothermc, it's in the official ubuntu repos, although we usually recommend people update using the repos at https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: i should of been more specific i meant you still need X running to be able to run mythtv-setup
<exothermc> Shadow__X: Thanks, but nothing at all to do with what I was asking.
<n1md4> hello.  I've installed mythbuntu, and it's working well.  One thing, the scheduler is empty, just says unknown all over the place.
<tgm4883> n1md4, do you have a guide data source?
<n1md4> tgm4883: yes, from mythtv-setup -> video source setup -> I've got radiotimes (uk).
<tgm4883> n1md4, hmm, IDK about radiotimes
<tgm4883> n1md4, if that is actually giving you data, then it sounds like you need to put in the right XMLID for each channel
<n1md4> There seems to be an issue with xmltv config.  mythtv-setup runs okay, but once i close and backend is restarted the xterm hangs at "XMLTV config file is: <path>"  and that's it.
<n1md4> I've cancelled this in the past, have gone back, scanned for signals and watched away; but it was then that I had no listing.
<n1md4> tv_grab_uk_rt just hogs 100% cpu
<n1md4> Ah .... odd, seems to work now :\  ... not bad news, I guess.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-03
<bobweaver> Hello there I have very weak signal on my myth box and have just made a better antenta. I am now picking up more stations but here is the thing . it starts out on channel 16-10  even though I have set the backend over and over again to start at 31-1  when it starts at 16-10 it just sits there . I can not change the channel or do anything for that matter I have to kill the pid of myth frontend to even stop it any ideas ?
<bobweaver> sometimes I get lucky and it says   "Error opening jump program file buffer"   then there is a OK button
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-04
<qwebirc69763> hello, I just did a clean install of mythbuntu front end.  mythtv frontend will not launch at startup or within ubuntu.  It did run the initial setup screen where you set backend ip.
<qwebirc69763> could someone please help me
<tgm4883> qwebirc69763, is the backend running?
<qwebirc69763> yes
<qwebirc69763> i can see it in mythweb and can ping to it from frontend macjine
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so open a terminal and start the frontend (mythfrontend) and see if there are errors
<qwebirc69763> tried to start from terminal, but stops
<tgm4883> with an error?
<qwebirc69763> no terminal hangs,  the top line does say unable to detect current  gtk theme
<tgm4883> please post the entire output to pastebin
<qwebirc69763> i will , in a sec,  i am at my main computer i  will log back into this irc from the machine i am trying to get to work
<qwebirc47592> back
<qwebirc47592> jeff@htpc:~$ mythfrontend QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme. 2012-08-04 16:55:15.005364 C  mythfrontend version: fixes/0.25 [v0.25] www.mythtv.org 2012-08-04 16:55:15.005440 N  Enabled verbose msgs:  general 2012-08-04 16:55:15.005531 N  Setting Log Level to LOG_INFO 2012-08-04 16:55:15.005686 I  Added logging to the console 2012-08-04 16:55:15.005782 I  Added syslogging to facility local7 2012-08-04 
<qwebirc47592> like that?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | qwebirc47592
<Zinn> qwebirc47592: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> qwebirc47592, try this
<tgm4883> mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=opengl
<qwebirc47592> http://pastebin.com/zkx4HAFx
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] jeff@htpc:~$ mythfrontend QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme - Pastebin.com
<qwebirc47592> tried above same result
<tgm4883> How long did you let it sit at that?
<qwebirc47592> several seconds,  second attempt is still waiting
<qwebirc47592> btw,  i did have frontend working before fresh install
<tgm4883> on the same machine?
<qwebirc47592> yes
<tgm4883> same hostname?
<qwebirc47592> yes,  i use ip numbers
<tgm4883> thats fine and all, but same hostname?
<qwebirc47592> yes i use same hostname to connect to my backend
<tgm4883> Did you change out any hardware?
<tgm4883> what was the reason for the fresh install?
<qwebirc47592> no
<qwebirc47592> trying to get remote to work
<tgm4883> that seems like a really odd reason to fresh install
<tgm4883> what is the differences between the fresh install vs the original system
<tgm4883> Ubuntu or Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> what OS version?
<qwebirc47592> i dont know much about this stuff ,  was worrid my tinkering broke remote
<qwebirc47592> mythbuntu
<qwebirc47592> 12.04
<tgm4883> what video card?
<qwebirc47592> zotac integrated,   nvidia
<tgm4883> did you install proprietary drivers?
<tgm4883> maybe try
<tgm4883> mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<tgm4883> or ask in #mythtv-users
<qwebirc47592> i left it at default
<qwebirc47592> same result
<qwebirc47592> i am using proprietary driver
<qwebirc69763> #mythtv-users
<qwebirc47592> anyone else have any suggestions
<qwebirc47592> http://pastebin.com/zkx4HAFx
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] jeff@htpc:~$ mythfrontend QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme - Pastebin.com
<n1md4> hello.  Can anyone with appropriate experience say which card may be better for both gaming, without being too much for an htpc.  GT 430, 8800 GT, 9600 GT ?  Thanks.
<n1md4> "too much" means, not too loud, nor run too hot.
<Seeker`> 430 is a newer architecture
<Seeker`> think it has better decoding
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-05
<n1md4> Thanks, Seeker.
<qwebirc47592> anyone have any ideas on what my problem is?  http://pastebin.com/zkx4HAFx
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] jeff@htpc:~$ mythfrontend QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme - Pastebin.com
<dekarl> the master packaging is broken at the moment, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130322/ for a potential fix
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i just have a kubuntu 12.04.. not mythbuntu.. but want install mythtv-frontend.. do i really need to install mythbuntu-control-centre?
<noaXess> if i just want install mythtv-frontend i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1131141/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<tgm4883> that would indicate that transcode isn't installable
<tgm4883> noaXess, ^
<noaXess> tgm4883: got it.. had to enable multiverse repos :)
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> good deal
<n1md4> hello.  I'm a little confused by the conflicts of recordings, as I've a Nova-T 500 (dual channel) and yet despite there only being 2 channels I'm wanting record it says there is conflict.  Any ideas?
<tgm4883> n1md4, in the mythweb status screen, how many tuners does it say you have?
<dekarl[1]> tgm4883, superm1.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130322/ <- allows me to build master packages after the latest additions
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<n1md4> tgm4883: Backend status says "Encoder 1 [ DVB : /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ] is local on blackbeard and is not recording." and "Encoder 2 [ DVB : /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ] is local on blackbeard and is not recording.".
<n1md4> tgm4883: The schedule all indicate they'll use Encoder 1 too.
<dekarl[1]> n1md4 so you got one DVB frontend with dual multirec configured. so far so good. but you need to manually add the second frontend
<qwebirc7157> I need help,  I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/6af1fb5n,  this is after a fresh install of mythfrontend. I do have a working backend.  Any ideas on what i can do to fix this?
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] jeff@htpc:~$ mythfrontend QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme - Pastebin.com
<qwebirc7157> and i did have a good working frontend before fresh install
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-29
<lux_2> hi
<lux_2> is it possible to install latest 0.26 mythtv on current mythbuntu?
<qwebirc45080> hey folks
<qwebirc45080> I try to install mythbuntu on ubuntu 13.04 but the mythbuntu control center doesn't launch at all
<qwebirc45080> do you have any suggestions?
<__raven> i have the same issue qwebirc45080 described
<__raven> DB UPDATE FAILED: backend on xubuntu 12.04 lts server, frontend on  ubuntu 13.04. both installed by ubuntu repo. got message on frontend "db too old and must be updated" - tryed to update both versions via ppa to 0.26 but still "db too old"-message on frontend - need help please
<tgm4883> lux_2, yes, via the Mythbuntu control center repos
<tgm4883> __raven, yes, MCC is broken on 13.04. The suggestion is to stay on 12.04. If you need to be on 13.04, then you can enable the repos from the command line
<__raven> tgm4883, ok tnx. but my problem is the db version on the server and i do not know any more how to update this
<tgm4883> on the backend, do 'dpkg -l | grep mythtv'
<Jay2k1> w
<tgm4883> pastebin the output
<__raven> tgm4883, i purged and reinstalled backend and ran setup again - suddenly its been converted
<__raven> tgm4883, but now i have the new problem not to be able to "connect to master backend"
<tgm4883> __raven, in MCC, look on the mysql tab and see if that service is enabled
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-30
<lux3> hi
<lux3> when installing mythbuntu, do i need 3rd party software enabled?
<lux3> and how much space does a master backend need?
<lux3_> is 20gb enough for running a master backend? (recordings go on another partition)
<lux3> what do i have to choose as installation method? background service with user interface(1st option)? i want to run a master backend+sometimes frontend
<lux3> i can't find my remote in the list in the installation, what should i select?
<lux3> should i set the default remote and customize after installation?
<lux3> ah i guess i'll just select hauppauge tv card, maybe that will work
<lux3> what does "generate frontend restart mapping" do?
<lux3> hi
<lux3> can i import a mysql backup i did with the mythconverg backup script via control centre "backup and restore"?
<lux3> the control centre hangs when applying the repo change to 0.26. what could be wrong?
<lux3> it opens a smaller window with the status but then it hangs
<lux3> ah tried again, now it worked
<lux3> i set version to 0.26 in mythbuntu control centre but mythbackend --version still shows 0.25. why?
<lux3> alright, now i managed to upgrade it
<qwebirc86324> Hello everuone
<qwebirc86324> everyone*
<qwebirc86324> Ive just installed mythbuno using wubi from windows and when it loads it asks for my country and language then on the next page it comes up with conect to database in which the fields were automatically filled in but when pressing next they do not work can anyone shed any light
<__raven> 0.26 in tv mode: volumen control does not work with any key, i already reconfigured it. ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-31
<__raven> 0.26 in tv mode: volumen control does not work with any key, i already reconfigured it. ideas?
<lux3_> qwebirc5082: i can't remember a connect to database page when i installed
<lux3_> i used the livecd and installed to a normal partition and not with wubi though
<__raven> 0.26 in tv mode: volumen control does not work with any key, i already reconfigured it. ideas?
<__raven> ...
<lux3_> __raven: did you set a soundcard in frontend audio settings? and try disabling/enabling software mixer
<lux3_> does someone know if it's possible to prevent the computer from shutting down while a recording is running? i would like to set a cron job to shutdown the pc, but i don't want the pc to shutdown as long as a recording is running
<__raven> lux3, ok tnx ill test it asap
<lux3_> i want to have the pc running during the day and shutdown at night, except if there is a recording to do
<Jay2k1> you can use mythshutdown to check if it's safe to shut down
<lux3_> Jay2k1: mythshutdown --safeshutdown would that be right? and how is the wakeup time set? do i have to configure something to set wakeup time?
<Jay2k1> hmm i use mythshutdown --check
<Jay2k1> not sure if safeshutdown also sets wakeup time
<Jay2k1> i use the automatic shutdown of mythbackend
<SteveGoodey> lux3_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythwelcome
<Jay2k1> ah, it does.
<lux3_> mythshutdown --setwakeup creates a acpi/rtc alarm to wake up the machine right?
<lux3_> ok it only sets the wakeup value in the db. (why?). how do i set the time in the bios?
<lux3_> i guess mythshutdown --check returns 0 if no jobs are running and returns 1 when some job is running?
<lux3_> so i would use something like "mythshutdown --check && halt" ?
<lux3_> which shuts down when no jobs are running and does nothing if jobs are running
<lux3_> is that correct?
<Jay2k1> uh yeah
<lux3_> ok thanks
<Jay2k1> there are different return values for different things but 0 means safe
<lux3_> ok
<lux3_> now i need a script that checks every 5 minutes if mythtv is done with all jobs and if it is, shuts down
<lux3_> Jay2k1: what value would be: no recordings running, but commercial flagging
<Jay2k1> i don't know
<lux3_> oh and the script needs to set up the wakeup time for the next recording how can i do that?
<Jay2k1> uhm
<Jay2k1> afaik that's a 3rd party command anyway
<lux3_> Jay2k1: so how can i do that?
<Jay2k1> i guess that depends on your board
<Jay2k1> for me, nvram-wakeup works
<Jay2k1> i think there was a second tool
<lux3_> the wiki says i simply need to do "echo `date '+%s' -d '+ 5 minutes'` > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm"
<Jay2k1> ah right
<Jay2k1> that method doesn't work with my board
<lux3_> yeah on my old board i used nvram-wakeup too, but i think now i can use the acpi method
<Jay2k1> so i have to use nvram-wakeup
<lux3_> how do i set the wakeup time to the next recording?
<Jay2k1> i don't know, i let mythtv handle that stuff
<Jay2k1> as for the check command, i made a script that checks the return value of mythshutdown --check and also checks that there are no users logged in via ssh
<lux3_> weird. cat /proc/driver/rtc reports my time as 2 hours before
<Jay2k1> so you live somewhere in europe, in the utc+2 timezone i guess
<lux3_> ah daylight savings time, ok
<lux3_> that's why it +2
<lux3_> it's
<lux3_> i would like to set the wakeup time manually to the next recording and not let mythtv do it before shutting down, how can i do it manually?
<lux3_> does mythbackend shut down when a client is connected?
<lux3_> what does the option "wait for frontend" mean?
<lux3_> i'm trying the checklogin script but i have a question: does it prevent mythtv from shutting down when a recording is running? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup#Integrate_into_MythTV
<lux3_> or should i set "/usr/bin/checklogin.sh && mythshutdown --check" in mythtv settings?
<lux3_> how does mythtv set the wakeup time? how does it get access to /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-01
<bonelifer> I have a SBE that just died(ie bad mechanical sounds from the main-drive(SCSI). I plan on just replacing the system. Have mb on order, have the ram already, and about to order the CPU.  can anyone point to a post or tutorial on how to fix this since the old DISK is dead, ie won't boot. Therefore I can't boot in and remove the SBE/it's tuners from the configuration.
<Shadow__X> bonelifer: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2011-June/316841.html
<Shadow__X> bonelifer: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/480841#480841
<Shadow__X> bonelifer: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/536263
<bonelifer> Shadow__X, thanks I've give those a look and try that when all my new hardware comes in.
<mark2013> This 'puter is Ubuntu 12.04. I have run: sudo aptitude install mythtv. Aptitude ran and now, this moment, on screen in my terminal is a question about running MythTV on more than one "computer". I want MythTV to send a TV signal to both my computer monitor and/or the "smart" tv. Does the "smart" tv count as a "computer" for the purpose of answering this question?
<mark2013> Sorry. I pasted badly. Here is the whole text: This 'puter is Ubuntu 12.04. I have run: sudo aptitude install mythtv. Aptitude ran and now, this moment, on screen in my terminal is a question about running MythTV on more than one "computer". I want MythTV to send a TV signal to both my computer monitor and/or the "smart" tv. Does the "smart" tv count as a "computer" for the purpose of answering this question?
<tgm4883> mark2013, I would say yes
<mark2013> thnx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-02
<lux3_> hi
<lux3_> i've generated a lirc config for vlc with mythbuntu-lirc-generator but the remote doesn't work in vlc, anyone knows why?
<lux3_> ok i needed to enable lirc interface in vlc, now it works
<inhuman> after upgrading distros to 13.04, now the top "applications" bar won't disappear when fullscreen apps like the mythtv frontend have focus. How can I make it go away?
<inhuman> actually, it seems that mplayer is capable of fullscreening properly. VLC and the MythTV frontend still don't, however.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-03
<lux3_> hi
<lux3_> i've got a small problem with mythbuntu: it seems mythfrontend starts before mythbackend is loaded. it then prompts me to enter language/backend ip. how can i prevent mythfrontend from starting before mythbackend?
<__raven> "recording" shell session: do you know about a way/tool to record a shell session to a kind of ascii-video?
<tgm4883> lux3_, you could add a sleep to the start script
<lux3_> tgm4883: where's the start script located?
<lux3_> i could also do a check in the start script if mythbackend is already running, and if not sleep until it's running
<tgm4883> lux3_, IIRC, /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<lux3_> while(mythbackend not running){sleep 2s} somethin like that
<lux3_> hum but that would mean it sleeps every time i start frontend. i only want to put a sleep in when i turned on the computer
<tgm4883> lux3_, I'll leave that to you then to figure out what to do
<lux3_> tgm4883: would it be possible to start another script on computer startup?
<tgm4883> I suppose so
<lux3_> any idea how?
<tgm4883> lux3_, we set the frontend to start by adding this file ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop
<lux3_> ok so i would have to delete this symlink and create a new .desktop file, pointing to my script?
<tgm4883> lux3_, yes, or you could just alter that file to point to your script
<tgm4883> gotta run
 * tgm4883 out
<lux3_> yes but if i modify that desktop file it would always when i launch frontend launch the modified script
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-31
<qwebirc39266> silicondust hdhomerun..some channels show weak signal and won't allow to be viewed on backend.  however it seems to show all channels fine on windows media center and through windows silicondust config tool
<qwebirc39266> is there a setting to tweak?
<qwebirc39266> anyone have xp with silicondust hd terristrial setup?
<qwebirc39266> no love for silicondust aye?
<Hydr0p0nX> HDHomerun ?
<Hydr0p0nX> lots of people have used it, I use a ceton
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-01
<qwebirc31155> Where do I find the md5sum for mythbuntu 14.04 64-bit?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-03
<qwebirc65031> Is there any update on the upgrade process from 12 to 14?
<qwebirc65031> Is it still broken?
<qwebirc19312> howdy
<qwebirc19312> i am downloading the mythbuntu and was goign to run in a VM is this a bad idea? or too hard?
<SmallwoodDR82> mine is a vm and works just fine
<qwebirc19312> Ah thats good to know.  THanks.
<qwebirc19312> HD homerun or whatever to get tv stream to the vm?
<SmallwoodDR82> i use hd homerun prime
<qwebirc19312> Yeah, I Have been reading.  I am downloading the mythbuntu installer right now to try and mess around in a VM
<qwebirc19312> and i was going to order the HD homerun Prime
<qwebirc19312> i just havent figured out how i am going to watch on the actual television.  Ideas?
<SmallwoodDR82> i use openelec
<SmallwoodDR82> (xbmc dist)
<SmallwoodDR82> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit
<SmallwoodDR82> step by step to setup mythtv with hdhomerun
<qwebirc19312> Nice . Thanks smallwood.
<qwebirc19312> i found that about an hour ago, looks good :)
<SmallwoodDR82> i run an ESXi server and mythbuntu is one of the VMs....actually works very well, low resource usage as well.
<qwebirc19312> Nice.
<qwebirc19312> openelec is a software piece
<qwebirc19312> do you need hardware at hte television too?
<SmallwoodDR82> i use intel nuc with openelec...
<qwebirc19312> nuc?
<qwebirc19312> I see openelec looks nice actually :)
<SmallwoodDR82> samsung smart TVs have homerun software that you can download to the tv...
<SmallwoodDR82> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/overview.html
<qwebirc19312> ah nice. my buddy has a samsung smart tv.
<qwebirc19312> those NUCs are nice.
<SmallwoodDR82> openelec works on all sorts of hardware...
<SmallwoodDR82> i just went with NUCs
<qwebirc19312> i gotcha.
<qwebirc19312> maybe even a wdtv live
<Patrickdk> I do much the same
<Patrickdk> but mind is all over :)
<Patrickdk> running illumos for nfs storage and mysql db, myth server in a vm, and around 6 optiplex 755's for frontends all iscsi boot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-29
<harveyb144> Hi all. Needing help with a database corruption problem. If I use "watch-tv" all recordings disappear from "watch recordings" display.
<harveyb144> System is combined front/backend, remote frontend, older HD Homerun tuner.
<harveyb144> Using "watch-tv" on either frontend causes the problem.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-30
<jarnos> Why does mythbuntu use mawk instead of gawk?
<tgm4883> jarnos: I didn't realize we specified one over the other
<jarnos> command "update-alternatives --display awk" shows which is used, when awk is called. http://distrowatch.gdsw.at/table.php?distribution=mythbuntu&pkglist=true&version=14.04 shows mawk is installed by default, but gawk is not.
<jarnos> tgm4883, ^
<tgm4883> jarnos: I would assume we just pull in what what ubuntu and/or xubuntu uses
<jarnos> tgm4883, oh, indeed xubuntu 14.04 does not have gawk either; later versions of xubuntu have both mawk and gawk, but I don't know which is default.
<tgm4883> jarnos: we pull a lot of default stuff from some lower level xubuntu packages
<jarnos> tgm4883, I wonder, why it is used, as it is very old version of mawk and has known bugs.
<tgm4883> jarnos: IDK, we could look at specifying gawk instead. I'd ping them over i #xubuntu and ask about it
<tgm4883> jarnos: ubuntu defaults to gawk?
<jarnos> tgm4883, I don't know, I am using Ubuntu Studio in another PC, and it has both gawk and mawk installed by default like Ubuntu. Ubuntu Studio is using gawk currently, IIRC it is default.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-31
<qwebirc3223> I hvae installed libvisual and libvisual-projectM but no new visualisers show up (MythTV 0.27 I think). Is there something special I need to do to have mythfrontend recognise libvisual?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-02
<qwebirc55064> Hi there. PPA does not contain new debs. I've checked the build logs and they contain an error "gcc not found". What's up?
<qwebirc54335> !help
<qwebirc54335> hi all, please where's the log of this channel (for checking the history)? Also, friendly bot Zinn seems to be on vacation, !help doesn't work
<harveyb__> help please: any time i use "watch tv" it wipes all entries from recorded programs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-05
<qwebirc67792> trying to download mythbuntu 16.04 by torrent but there are no seeds showing up
<tgm4883> qwebirc67792: Looks like there are a number of seeders http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<qwebirc67792> I'm seeing zero seeds in utorrent - weird
<qwebirc67792> I'm gonna abort this download and try it with my seedbox
<qwebirc68823> I'm trying to download mythbuntu 16.04 using the torrent file mythbuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<qwebirc68823> On both utorrent 1.8.1/Mac and Deluge on the seedbox, I'm getting this error:
<qwebirc68823> Failure: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<qwebirc68823> Been using mythbuntu since 2012, never had this problem before.
<tgm4883> oh hold on
<tgm4883> I think I know the issue
<qwebirc68823> Very good! :)
<tgm4883> Does this work for you http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/mythbuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<qwebirc68823> Bingo! You're a genius! Got 44 seeds now - downloading just fine.
<tgm4883> qwebirc68823: cool, thanks for the heads up. I forgot to switch out the links when 16.04.1 released
<qwebirc68823> Thanks again! :)
<qwebirc68823> Cheers!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-04
<qwebirc12343> hi, thanks in advance!  i see mythtv 29 has been released, has the mythbuntu ppa been updated with the release versioin.  i tried last week and it told me it was beta
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-06
<dmfrey> I can't seem to get mythbuntu-control-centre to update the repos to pull in the v29 release. the dialog says an error occurred downloading the db. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: what distro are you on?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: The v29 builds are broken at the moment, although I'm hoping they will be fixed this week
<dmfrey> tgm4883: still on 14.04. cool, thanks, i will wait then. I am heading back out on a business trip tomorrow. I will hold off until next week.
<dmfrey> it told me it had an error downloading repos.db, which i found in ~/.mythbuntu in my home directory
